# Name a song from the last letter, part III



## Tina (Sep 23, 2007)

As per request from moore, this rule change will take effect as of now. If anyone objects then we will have to re-visit the rule and put it up for a vote.
The old thread, it is here, so that you can carry on from the last post. 

New Rule:


moore2me said:


> Tina, I have a suggestion. When the letter "E" comes up as a last letter, could we have an additional rule? *The person naming the next song has the option of either using the infamous "E" or using the next letter to the left of the "E". *



Have fun!


----------



## moore2me (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you Tina. The last post from Game II was from SwampToad. It was
nightswimming - r.e.m.

G

My answer to Swamptoad is

Goodnight Sweetheart, Goodnight - The Spaniels

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 23, 2007)

Time To Make You Mine - Lisa Stansfield

E (sorry, Its honestly not deliberate)


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 23, 2007)

Everybody's Trying To Be My Baby - Beatles

Y

~~~~~~~~~~~
The new rule sounds fine to me:happy:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 23, 2007)

"Yummy Yummy Yummy" - Ohip Express (1968)

Y


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

You Know what you are? - Nine Inch Nails

E or R


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 23, 2007)

"Echo"- The Hush Sound


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> As per request from moore, this rule change will take effect as of now. If anyone objects then we will have to re-visit the rule and put it up for a vote.
> The old thread, it is here, so that you can carry on from the last post.
> 
> New Rule:
> ...



I think it's a GREAT rule!!
However, I find it odd that Tina has pronounced it so, seeing as she never actually plays the game.
Moderators, geez, they think they're "all that!"

O-I - Ozric Tentacles

I


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 23, 2007)

Island In The Sun- Weezer


N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 23, 2007)

Number Two Pencil - The Radiators

L


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 23, 2007)

Light My Fire - The Doors

E or R


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

End of the world - Blessid Union of souls

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 23, 2007)

Drivin' Around - The Raspberries

D


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

dandelion - Audioslave

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 23, 2007)

Nasty Boogie Woogie - The Radiators

E or I


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

ekue ekue - deep forest

E or U


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 23, 2007)

Upside Down- Jack Johnson

N


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 23, 2007)

Never - Heart


R


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 23, 2007)

Redneck Girl- Bellamy Brothers


L


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

Laughing out loud - the wallflowers

D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 23, 2007)

"Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood" - The Animals

D


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

Dare - Gorillaz

E or R


----------



## moore2me (Sep 23, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> I think it's a GREAT rule!!
> However, I find it odd that Tina has pronounced it so, seeing as she never actually plays the game.
> Moderators, geez, they think they're "all that!"



Sweetnekked, What's up with you big guy? You got a death wish or something? First Sandie Zitkus, now Tina.  :shocked: 


Dare - Gorillaz

E or R

Rock and the Clock - Bill Haley & the Comets

K


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club

N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 23, 2007)

New Shoes- Paolo Nutini


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 23, 2007)

Son & Daughter - Queen

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Ride My See Saw - Moody Blues


W


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

Wait - Sarah McLachlan

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 23, 2007)

"The Way You Do The Things You Do" - The Temptations

O


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 23, 2007)

Trapped in a box - No Doubt


X :blink:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

mottiemushroom said:


> Trapped in a box - No Doubt
> 
> X :blink:





Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "The Way You Do The Things You Do" - The Temptations
> 
> O




A double play~


X&Y - Coldplay
Only - Nine Inch Nails

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 23, 2007)

You Make Me Feel Like Dancing- Leo Sayer


G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Get Dancin' - Disco Tex & The Sex-O-Lets


N


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

Name - GooGoo Dolls

E or M


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 23, 2007)

Mad Cow - Hypnotic Clambake

W


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

waiting for the worms - Pink Floyd

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 23, 2007)

Sagittarius Face - The Codetalkers

E or C


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

Easily - Red Hot Chilie Peppers

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 23, 2007)

Young Turks- Rod Stewart

S


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

sabotoge - the beastie boys

E or G


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 23, 2007)

"G-d Bless John Wayne"- Kinky Friedman

N or E


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

"E-Pro" - Beck

O


----------



## Tina (Sep 24, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> I think it's a GREAT rule!!
> However, I find it odd that Tina has pronounced it so, seeing as she never actually plays the game.
> Moderators, geez, they think they're "all that!"
> 
> ...





















Sheesh. Honor a community member's request and they get all uppity n' shit.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 24, 2007)

only the lonely - the motels


y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 24, 2007)

You Don't Own Me - Leslie Gore


E


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 24, 2007)

Ends - Everlast

S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2007)

"Stars and Boulevards"- Augustana


S


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 24, 2007)

Said - Puddle of Mudd

D


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2007)

Dry Your Eyes- The Streets

S


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 24, 2007)

Save tonight - Eagle eye cherry

T


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 24, 2007)

These Days - Jackson Browne

S


----------



## moore2me (Sep 24, 2007)

Somewhere Over the Rainbow - IZ or Israel Kamakawiwo'ole

W


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> Sheesh. Honor a community member's request and they get all uppity n' shit.



Jiminy Crickets!!!:doh: 
You come onto this thread to complain about me complanin' about you and yet, you still didn't play the "actual" game!!
What's up wit dat??? 

Wreltch - Ozric Tentacles

H


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 24, 2007)

Hero - Mariah Carey

O


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 24, 2007)

Oxbow - Strangefolk

W


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 24, 2007)

When i need you - Leo Sayer



U


----------



## djfiam23 (Sep 24, 2007)

Us And Them - Pink Floyd


M


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 24, 2007)

Money money money - Abba


Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 24, 2007)

Yours Is No Disgrace - Yes

E or C


----------



## Tina (Sep 24, 2007)

Can't Keep it In -- Cat Stevens

There, take that!!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Now's The Time - Charlie Parker



E


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ego Tripping at the Gates of Hell- The Flaming Lips


L


----------



## moore2me (Sep 24, 2007)

Loco-Motion - Little Eva

N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2007)

"New Friend Request"- Gym Class Heroes


T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Hunter Get's Captured By The Game - Mavelettes



E


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2007)

Emo Song- The Starting Line


G


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 24, 2007)

Gravitational Pull - Chris Ledoux

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 24, 2007)

Llywelen - New Riders of the Purple Sage

N


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 24, 2007)

Nora - Blessid Union of Souls

A


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 24, 2007)

Assholes On Parade - Timbuk 3

E or D


----------



## Isa (Sep 24, 2007)

Esquerita - Big Audio Dynamite

A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 25, 2007)

Always - Bon Jovi

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spanish Harlem - Ben E. King


M


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 25, 2007)

Mecha-mania Boy - DEVO


Y


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 25, 2007)

You Learn - Alanis Morissette

N


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 25, 2007)

Never Again - Nickelback


N


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 25, 2007)

Next Man - Everlast

N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 25, 2007)

Never There- Cake


R or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Every little Bit Hurts - Brenda Holloway


S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 25, 2007)

Samson- Regina Spektor


N


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2007)

Not Gonna Get Us - T.A.T.U.


S


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 25, 2007)

She Got The Gold Mine And I Got The Shaft - Jerry Reed

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 25, 2007)

Super Duper Love - Joss Stone

E or V


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 25, 2007)

Velouria - The Pixies (also redone by Weezer on a tribute cd)


A


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 25, 2007)

Angry Eyes - Loggins & Messina

S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 25, 2007)

Save Us- Cartel


S


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 25, 2007)

song for the deaf - queens of the stone age

F


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Fame - Ddavid Bowie



E


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 25, 2007)

Exhale- Whitney Houston

L or E


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 25, 2007)

Earthquake - Deep Forest

E or K


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll take "K"

"Kind of a Drag" - The Buckinghams (1966)

G


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 25, 2007)

Girl from Ohio - The Outlaws

O


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 25, 2007)

"Only You" - The Platters (1958)

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Undon - Guess Who

N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

"Na Na Na Na Naa"- The Kaiser Chiefs


A


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 26, 2007)

"A Lover's Concerto" - The Toys (1965)

O


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh Baby I - Eternal

I


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I Got a Name - Jim Croce

M or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 26, 2007)

Maybe Maybe - A-HA

B or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

Electricity - OMD

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

You're So Damn Hot- OK Go


T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 26, 2007)

The Trouble With Love Is - Kelly Clarkson

S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

Suddenly I See- KT Tunstall

S or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

She's Just Killing Me - ZZ Top


E or Q


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

Timberwolf- why Q?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 26, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> Timberwolf- why Q?



Because he's demented.

I choose M, instead.

Masculine Eclipse - The Beautiful South

E or S


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

Ha ha... I like your reasoning.

"Sweet Tangerine"- The Hush Sound

N or E... or Q if you're Timberwolf.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 26, 2007)

Nerve Endings - Kristin Hersh

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 26, 2007)

Save A Prayer - Duran Duran

R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 26, 2007)

Rasputin - Boney M

N


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 26, 2007)

Coconut Records -- Nighttiming

*G*

_hey, don't talk to me that way. don't talk to ME that way._

i absolutely LOVE this song... and for any alt rock/indie music buffs out there, this would be jason schwartzman's project, post-phantom planet. i'm totally stoked he left that band, otherwise i would have never heard the sweet tunes he's cranking out now.

i definitely recommend checking coconut records out. my boss has the record and we blast that stuff in the office almost everyday. at the very least, check 'em out on myspace... there's like 4 or 5 songs up there now.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun- Cyndi Lauper


N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 26, 2007)

Nebraska - moe.

A


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

Achy Breaky Heart- Billy Ray Cyrus... gotta love the mullet. LOL


T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 26, 2007)

The Other One - Grateful Dead

E or N


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nails for Breakfast and Tacks for Snacks- Panic! At The Disco


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Shouldn't I Know - The Cardinals 


W


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 26, 2007)

"Why Do Fools Fall In Love?" - Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers

E or V


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Eddie My Love - Teen Queens


E


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 26, 2007)

Enemy - Days of the new

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 26, 2007)

You'll Be In My Heart- Phil Collins


T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 26, 2007)

The Impressionist's Two-Step - David Nelson Band

P


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 26, 2007)

Perfect - Smashing Pumpkins

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 26, 2007)

Two-Lane Highway - Pure Prarie League

Y


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 26, 2007)

you've got her in your pocket - White Stripes

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 26, 2007)

Temptaion's 'bout To Get Me - The Rascals

E or M


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 26, 2007)

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor

R


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 26, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Eye of the Tiger - Survivor
> 
> R



Race Amoung The Ruins -- Gordon Lightfoot



S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 26, 2007)

Season of the Witch - Bloomfield, Kooper, Stills

H


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Hound Dog - Elvis Presley

G


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 27, 2007)

SuziQ said:


> Hound Dog - Elvis Presley
> 
> G



Greasy Corpse - The Royal Crowns


E

or

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 27, 2007)

Get Back - The Beatles

K


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 27, 2007)

Killer On The Mean Streets - 2 Step Crew

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweet City Woman - Stampeders



N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 27, 2007)

No Regrets - Robbie Williams

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 27, 2007)

'Sunday Will Never Be The Same" - Spanky & Our Gang (1966)

E or M


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorrow Throughout the Nine Worlds - Amon Amarth



S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word - Elton John



D


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 27, 2007)

Drop it Like it's Hot- Snoop Dogg

T


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 27, 2007)

The Seed (2.0) - The Roots featuring Cody Chestnutt

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't Let Go - Jerry Garcia Band

O


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 27, 2007)

One for My Baby - Johnny Mercer

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 27, 2007)

You Baby You - Cleftones


U


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 27, 2007)

Under Pressure- Queen


R or E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 27, 2007)

"Ronnie" - The Four Seasons (1963)

I or E


----------



## moore2me (Sep 27, 2007)

In These Shoes? - Kirsty MacColl

S


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 27, 2007)

shadow of the day - Linkin Park

Y


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 28, 2007)

You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate

G


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 28, 2007)

SuziQ said:


> You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate
> 
> G



Greensleeves - traditional

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Seventeen - Boyd Bennett

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 28, 2007)

Never Again - Kelly Clarkson

N


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 28, 2007)

"Never Can Say Goodbye" - The Jackson 5

E or Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 28, 2007)

Each Time You Break My Heart - Nick Kamen

T


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 28, 2007)

Tear it down - Def Leppard

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship

W


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 28, 2007)

Wheels Of Confusion - Black Sabbath


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 28, 2007)

New Moon On Monday - Duran Duran

Y


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 28, 2007)

You Can't Hurry Love - The Supremes, then over 15 years later, Phil Collins

V or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 28, 2007)

Vienna - Ultravox

A


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 28, 2007)

Another day in paradise - Phil collins


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey - The Beatles



Y


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 28, 2007)

You Send Me - Sam Cooke

M or E


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 28, 2007)

Multiply- Jamie Lidell


Y


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 29, 2007)

You Can't Take the Honky-Tonk Out of the Girl - Brooks and Dunn

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 29, 2007)

Laugh Laugh - The Beau Brummels


H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 29, 2007)

How Do I Live Without You - Le-ann Rimes

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 29, 2007)

Unconditional Love - Donna Summer/Musical Youth


E


----------



## willisgirl (Sep 29, 2007)

*Everyday People* - Sly & The Family Stone


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 29, 2007)

Every Beat Of My Heart - The Pips 

T


----------



## themadhatter (Sep 29, 2007)

Tribute -Tenacious D

E, again, sorry.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

That's OK - we have the option now of using the second-to-last letter, which in this case is "T".

"Tell Me Why" - The Four Aces

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 29, 2007)

Yesterday's Gone - Chad & Jeremy

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm using the "N"....

'North to Alaska" - Johnny Horton (1960)

A


----------



## themadhatter (Sep 29, 2007)

"Airport Song" -Guster


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 29, 2007)

Grace Kelly- Mika


Y


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 29, 2007)

You got lucky - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 29, 2007)

You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine - Lou Rawls


E


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 29, 2007)

Evil Ways - Santana 


s


Love Santana

you've got to change your evil ways, baby, before I stop loving you


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 29, 2007)

Shouldn't I Know - Cardinals

W


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 29, 2007)

White Light - Gorillaz

T


----------



## djfiam23 (Sep 29, 2007)

Ten Years Gone - Led Zepplin


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 29, 2007)

Nothing Gonna Stop Me Now - Samantha Fox

W


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 29, 2007)

Wisemen - James Blunt

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 29, 2007)

Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon

R


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 29, 2007)

Rape of the world - Tracy Chapman


D


----------



## Chode McBlob (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's one I'll bet no one has heard of:

Dartmoore - Cozy Powell, Octopuss album

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 29, 2007)

Eternal Flame - Bangles


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 30, 2007)

Everyday - Jason Donovan

Y


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 30, 2007)

You Didn't Have To Be So Nice - The Lovin' Spoonful

C or E


----------



## moore2me (Sep 30, 2007)

Camelot - Richard Harris (yes he could sing, sort of, when he was young)

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Sep 30, 2007)

Temptation Eyes - Grass Roots


S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

"So Much in Love" - The Tymes (1963)

E or V


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 30, 2007)

emergency exit - Beck

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

"Tell Him" - The Exciters (1963)

M


----------



## DUBLINDA (Sep 30, 2007)

My Way - Frank Sinatra

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2007)

Your Smiling Face- James Taylor

C or E


----------



## SuziQ (Sep 30, 2007)

CC.Rider by Elvis Presley 

R


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2007)

Real World- Matchbox 20


D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

"Don't Hang Up" - The Orlons (1962)

P


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2007)

Promises Promises - Eyes Naked


S


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 30, 2007)

Standing outside a broken phonebooth with money in my hand - Primitive Radio Gods

D


----------



## djfiam23 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dirt - Phish


T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

"Tell It To The Rain" - The Four Seasons (1966)

N


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 30, 2007)

No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problem - Kenny Chesney

M


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mary Anne- Adam Richman


N or E


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2007)

Etoh - The Avalanches

H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 1, 2007)

How Soon Is Now - The Smiths

W


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2007)

"What a Wonderful World" - Louis Armstrong (oh, yeahhhhhhh)

D


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2007)

Do You Realize?- The Flaming Lips


Z or E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 1, 2007)

Evergreen - Will Young


N


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 1, 2007)

Name - Goo Goo Dolls

E or M


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 1, 2007)

Mississippi Queen - Mountain 

N


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2007)

Normal Like You- Everclear


U


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 1, 2007)

Up the Ladder to the Roof - The Supremes

F


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 1, 2007)

Faces without names - Gregg Allman

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Story Untold - Nutmegs


D


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 1, 2007)

Drift Away - Dobie Gray

Y


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2007)

"Young Love" - Sonny James & The Country Gentlemen

E or V


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 1, 2007)

emit remmus - Red Hot Chilie Peppers

S

::: waving at SuziQ :::::::


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2007)

"See You In September" - The Happenings (1966)

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 1, 2007)

Rainbow Song - The Disco Biscuits

G


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2007)

"Going to A-Go-Go" - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles

O


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 1, 2007)

One good man - Janis Joplin

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 2, 2007)

Notorious - Duran Duran

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Special Lady - Ray, Goodman & Brown


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2007)

Your Guardian Angel- Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 2, 2007)

Geri Halliwell - Lift Me Up

P


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2007)

Part-Time Lover- Copeland


R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 2, 2007)

Rain - Madonna

N


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 2, 2007)

Nowhere Man - Beatles

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 2, 2007)

needles & pins - Smokie


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Since I Don't Have You - Skyliners


U


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2007)

Upside Down- Jack Johnson


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

No Reply - Beatles


Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 2, 2007)

Y2K - Cozy Sheridan

K


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 3, 2007)

Killer - Seal

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 3, 2007)

"Roll Over Beethoven" - Chuck Berry

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 3, 2007)

Never, Ever Gonna Give You Up - Barry White

P


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Pata Pata - Miriam Makeba


A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 3, 2007)

All You Need Is Love - The Beatles

V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Everybody - Tommy Roe


Y


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 3, 2007)

You shook me all night long - AC/DC

G


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 3, 2007)

Girl I'm Gonna Miss You - Milli Vanilli

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 3, 2007)

Uduboo - Take Dake w/Neptune

O


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 3, 2007)

One headlight - The Wallflowers

T


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 3, 2007)

The Rhubarb Tart Song - Monty Python

G


~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I haven't heard One Headlight in ages, but the title brought up a memory of really enjoying it. Music is interesting that way.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 3, 2007)

Got To Have Your Love - Liberty X

V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Everybody - Tommy Roe

Y


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 3, 2007)

Alanis Morrisette - You Oughta Know

W!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 3, 2007)

We Can Work It Out - Beatles


T


----------



## willisgirl (Oct 3, 2007)

The Long and Winding Road - The Beatles

*D*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 3, 2007)

"Daniel" - Elton John

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 3, 2007)

LDZ - Psychedelic Breakfast

Z


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 4, 2007)

*"Zoo Station" ~ U2

~N~*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 4, 2007)

"Never On Sunday" - The Chordettes

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeild Not To Temptation - Bobby Bland


N


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 4, 2007)

Not an Addict - K's Choice. Mid 90's for the win!

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 4, 2007)

Tragedy - The Bee Gee / Steps

Y

I prefer the Steps version as it was so much camper.


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 4, 2007)

You And I Are A Gang Of Losers - The Dears



S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 4, 2007)

Step To Me - Spice Girls

M or E


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 4, 2007)

My Sweet Lord - George Harrison

D


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 4, 2007)

Dr. Graffenberg - moe.

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Go Now - Bessie Banks/Moody Blues


W


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 4, 2007)

When Will I See You Again - Brother Beyond

N


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Oct 4, 2007)

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2007)

"Remind Me" - Patrice Rushen 

E or M


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 4, 2007)

End Of The World - Skeeter Davis


D


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2007)

"Do It ('Til You're Satisfied)" - BT Express 

T or D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 4, 2007)

Doin' It Well - Jennifer Lopez

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 4, 2007)

Love and Luck - Jimmy Buffet

K


----------



## moore2me (Oct 4, 2007)

Kansas City - from *Oklahoma *by Rogers & Hammerstein
(song sung on in '55 version by Gene Nelson)
Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 4, 2007)

You'll Never Get To Heaven - Dionne Warwick

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 4, 2007)

Neon Rose - New Riders of the Purple Sage

E or S


----------



## willisgirl (Oct 4, 2007)

*Easy* - The Commodores

*Y*


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 4, 2007)

"You Make Me Feel Brand New" ~ Stylistics

~W~


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 4, 2007)

When I See You Smile- Bad English


L or E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 4, 2007)

"La La Means I Love You" - The Delfonics

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Uptown - Crystals


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Shouldn't I - Orients


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2007)

I Just Wanna Live- Good Charlotte

V or E


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 5, 2007)

Everybody's Fool - Evanescence

L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 5, 2007)

Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 5, 2007)

Red Eyes A Flashing - New Riders of the Purple Sage

G


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 5, 2007)

"Got To Give It Up" - Marvin Gaye 

P


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 5, 2007)

Papa Don't Preach - Madonna

H


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 5, 2007)

"Hate On Me" - Jill Scott 

E (or M)


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 5, 2007)

My love - Westlife


E or V


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Earth Angel - The Penguins


L


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 5, 2007)

Lovely Rita - The Beatles

A


----------



## troubadours (Oct 5, 2007)

"a dark congregation," the hush sound

n


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 5, 2007)

A Fine Frenzy - Near to You

U!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2007)

*U* + Ur Hand - Pink


"*D*!"


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 6, 2007)

"*D*arling Nikki" ~ Prince

~ I ~


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 6, 2007)

I Only Wanna Be With You - Hootie And The Blowfish

U


----------



## Gkisses (Oct 6, 2007)

Unfaithful- Rihanna


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Love The One Your With - Steven Stills


S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 6, 2007)

Samba DeGreeley - String Cheese Incedent

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 6, 2007)

You Are The One - A-ha

N or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Everybody's Everything - Santana


G


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 6, 2007)

Monster Zero - The Queers

O


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 6, 2007)

One in a million - the romantics

N


----------



## troubadours (Oct 7, 2007)

"neon bible," the arcade fire

e

ps- anyone interested in the arcade fire/that song should go here: http://www.beonlineb.com/


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 7, 2007)

"Ever Wonder" - Faith Evans 

*R*


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 7, 2007)

Manu Chao - Rainin in Paradize

E!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 7, 2007)

Zoom - LL Cool J

M


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 7, 2007)

Medical Love Song - Monty Python

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great Balls Of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 7, 2007)

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol

L


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 7, 2007)

Last night - Diddy featuring Keyshia Cole

T


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tiny Dancer- Elton John


R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 7, 2007)

Runaway Child, Running Wild - The Temptations

D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 7, 2007)

Deeper Shade Of Blue - Steps

U or E


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 7, 2007)

I Against I - Bad Brains


I


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 7, 2007)

In your world - Muse


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Don't Be Afraid Of Love - Moonglows


E


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 7, 2007)

Ends - Everlast

S


----------



## moore2me (Oct 7, 2007)

Stand By Me - Mickey Gilley

E or M


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 7, 2007)

Every Heartbeat - Amy Grant 

T

(i did not post that)


----------



## troubadours (Oct 7, 2007)

"the infanta," the decemberists

a


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 7, 2007)

Angel of the Morning- The Pretenders


G


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 8, 2007)

"Good Day Sunshine" ~ The Beatles

~ *E* ~


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 8, 2007)

Foo Fighters - Everlong
G!


----------



## elle camino (Oct 8, 2007)

earthquake heart - dirtbombs

T

edit: aw goddamnit. 

guns of brixton - the clash


N


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 8, 2007)

Beirut -- "Nantes" 

S

... new album is absolutely amazing. but a slightly obscure/quirky sound, for those not familiar. sure enough, nantes would be my favorite tune off of it so far.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 8, 2007)

Sister Morphine -The Rolling Stones

E


----------



## elle camino (Oct 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> earthquake heart - dirtbombs



T!
moretextmoretext


----------



## xeillia (Oct 8, 2007)

the way I are - timbaland

*E*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Eight Days A Week - The Beatles 



K


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 8, 2007)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club

N


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 8, 2007)

No Sleep 'Til Brooklyn - Beastie Boys


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 8, 2007)

No Regrets - Robbie Williams

S


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 8, 2007)

Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay -Otis Redding 

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2007)

Your Guardian Angel- The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Lonely Way - Skyliners


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 9, 2007)

You're So Damn Hot- OK Go


T


----------



## moore2me (Oct 9, 2007)

The Lost Chord - by Sullivan & Procter
(Can be heard performed in Topsy-Turvy.)

D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 9, 2007)

"Do You Want to Know a Secret" - The Beatles (1964)

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 9, 2007)

Traveling Soldier - The Dixie Chicks

R

I love this song so much. It's a real tear-jerker!!!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Right Place Wrong Time - Dr. John


E


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 10, 2007)

Epic - Faith No More



C


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 10, 2007)

"Centerfold" ~ J. Geils Band


~ *D* ~


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 10, 2007)

Man, I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry ignore my last post, it was a mistake.

Don't Cha - Pussy Cat Dolls

A


----------



## brad (Oct 10, 2007)

Atomic Punk - Van Halen

~ *K* ~


----------



## moore2me (Oct 10, 2007)

Killing Me Softly With His Song - Anne Murray

G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 10, 2007)

Go West - The Village People

T


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 10, 2007)

Tornado Warning - Pure Prarie League 

G


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 10, 2007)

Gunning down romance - Savage garden

E or C


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Every Little Bit Hurts - Brenda Holloway


S


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 10, 2007)

Shout out out out out -- "Self Loathing Rulz"

excellent band, electric stuff. check out some of their songs on their myspace:

http://www.myspace.com/shoutoutoutoutout

of what's offered on their page, my favorite is 'forever indebted' but really, i love all of them. :wubu:

*Z* ... that one doesn't come up much, naw doessit?


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 10, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> Shout out out out out -- "Self Loathing Rulz"
> 
> excellent band, electric stuff. check out some of their songs on their myspace:
> 
> ...



I subscribe to this thread for instances such as this. That's easy though:

Smashing Pumkpins- "Zero"

But now we're back on S...dammit!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 10, 2007)

Something kind of Ooh - Girls Aloud

H


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 10, 2007)

Heads Carolina, Tails California- Jo Dee Mesina


A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 10, 2007)

Adiago For Strings - Dj Tiesto

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Shombalar - Sheriff & The Ravels


R


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2007)

Ramble On - Led Zepellin

*N*


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 10, 2007)

"New Slang" - The Shins

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Glad All Over - DC5



R


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 10, 2007)

:blink: *R*un On - Moby

*N* :doh:


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 10, 2007)

NYC - Interpol


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 11, 2007)

Candy Shop - 50 Cent

P


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Please, Please Me - Be-at-el-es AKA The Fab Four



E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll take the "M" option:

"My Guy" - Mary Wells (1965)

y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 11, 2007)

You'll Be Sorry - Steps

y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 11, 2007)

You've Got To Pay The Price - Al Kent


E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 11, 2007)

Takin the C option 

Chained to you - Savage Garden

U


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 11, 2007)

Under The Boardwalk - Bruce Willis

K


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 11, 2007)

Kokomo- The Beach Boys


O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 11, 2007)

On Sunday Afternoon - Harptones



N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 12, 2007)

Not Me, Not I - Delta Goodrem

I


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 12, 2007)

I Cover The Waterfront - Orioles


T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 12, 2007)

The One And Only - Chesney Hawkes

y


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2007)

Yer Birthday Blues - The Beatles


S


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 12, 2007)

Smoking Tape - Mr. Oizo 


E or P


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 12, 2007)

Effervescent Elephant - Syd Barrett



T


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 12, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> Shout out out out out -- "Self Loathing Rulz"
> 
> excellent band, electric stuff. check out some of their songs on their myspace:
> 
> ...



Oooh good choice *cold comfort*! I was fortunate enough to see them perform last February, effin _amazing_ show!


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 12, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Effervescent Elephant - Syd Barrett
> 
> 
> 
> T



Time Will Cut You Down - Priestess.

N


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 12, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Time Will Cut You Down - Priestess.
> 
> N



"Noah's Arkestra" - Mountains in the Sky (only song I know by this band, I think they're an Aussie group. Either way, this was a promo song for the NBA Playoffs two years ago)

A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 12, 2007)

All The Best With your Death - Stomp

H


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 12, 2007)

Homeward bound - Simon & Garfunkel


D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 12, 2007)

Do You Know - Enrique Iglesias

W


----------



## Snibbity_Diggity! (Oct 12, 2007)

We're Not Making Love No More - Dru Hill

E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 13, 2007)

I will take the R on this one  

Ring My Bells - Enrique Iglesias

S


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 13, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> I will take the R on this one
> 
> Ring My Bells - Enrique Iglesias
> 
> S



Space Oddity - David Bowie (duh)

Y


----------



## moore2me (Oct 13, 2007)

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker

L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 13, 2007)

Love Is A Social Disease - Bon Jovi

S or E


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 13, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Love Is A Social Disease - Bon Jovi
> 
> S or E



"Superfly" - Curtis Mayfield

L and Y are too recent, so let's go with F


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 13, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> "Superfly" - Curtis Mayfield
> 
> L and Y are too recent, so let's go with F




I thought it was only when it ended in E that we did that - otherwise we may as well just pick a letter at random  So i am going with Y  


You are my rock - Detta Goodrem

K


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 13, 2007)

Kick in the Head - David Nelson Band

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Don't Let Go - Roy Hamilton



O


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 13, 2007)

Orange Blossom Special - Trad. Perf. by Vassar Clements

L


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 14, 2007)

Little Bird - Annie Lennox


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

Down The Isle Of Love - Quintones


E


----------



## SuziQ (Oct 14, 2007)

Eat The Rich - Aerosmith

H


----------



## moore2me (Oct 14, 2007)

Honky Tonk Blues - Hank Williams (Sr)

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 14, 2007)

Sweet Isabel - Enrique Iglesias

L


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 14, 2007)

Last Dance With Mary Jane- Tomy Petty

N or E


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 14, 2007)

Nepenthe - Sentenced


H or E


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 14, 2007)

How Do You Like Me Now?- Toby Keith


W


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 14, 2007)

Where Have You Been - Kathy Mattea


N



*I'm #1... I'm #1*


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 14, 2007)

Nookie- Limp Bizkit

I or E


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 14, 2007)

I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace


U


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 14, 2007)

Union - Black eyed peas and sting

N


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 14, 2007)

New York, New York- Frank Sinatra


K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

Kung Foo Fighting - Carl Douglas


G


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 14, 2007)

Getting Smaller - Nine Inch Nails

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 15, 2007)

Real Love - Jody Watley

V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 15, 2007)

Emma - Hot Chocolate


A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 15, 2007)

After The Love Has Gone - Steps

N or E


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 15, 2007)

Eyes Wide Open - Goo Goo Dolls

N


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

Nothing From Nothing --- Billy Preston


G


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 15, 2007)

Get On Top - Red Hot Chili Peppers

P


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 15, 2007)

Push The Button - Sugarbabes

N


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 15, 2007)

Nasty Girl- Nitty


L


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 15, 2007)

Lost without your love - Bread

V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Every Day Of The Week - Students


K


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 19, 2007)

Killing An Arab - The Cure

B


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 19, 2007)

Back to USSR - Beatles



R


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 19, 2007)

Reelin' In The Years - Steely Dan

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 19, 2007)

So Fine - Fiestas

E


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 19, 2007)

Even The Losers - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 20, 2007)

Soul provider - Michael Bolton

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 20, 2007)

Roustabout - Elvis Presley


T


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 20, 2007)

The loneliest city of all - Sahara Hotnights

L


Haven´t heard of ? Listen here....

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=76762444


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 20, 2007)

Lonely Way - Skyliners


Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 20, 2007)

You're the storm - Cardigans

M

Listen !

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=146620103


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 20, 2007)

Mi Chico Latino - Geri Halliwell

O


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 20, 2007)

One blood - Mando Diao !!!!

D

Listen to some Swedish music ......

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=29152838


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 20, 2007)

Demolition Love - Jann Arden

E or V


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 20, 2007)

Everybody Lovew Somebody - Dean Martin


Y


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 20, 2007)

autopaint-1 said:


> Everybody Lovew Somebody - Dean Martin
> 
> 
> Y



"You Can't Always Get What You Want" - The Rolling Stones
did this song in a band in high school, rocked the f*&king house!

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tonight - Raspberries


T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 21, 2007)

The Only Way Is Up - Yazz

P


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 21, 2007)

Piece of my heart - Erma Franklin

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 21, 2007)

Tell Me - Nick Kamen

M or E


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2007)

Money For Nothing - Dire Straits


G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Glory of love - Velvetones


E


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 21, 2007)

Ego - Clipse



O


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 21, 2007)

On A Plain - Nirvana

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Night & Day - Frank Sinatra


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 21, 2007)

You and Me- Lifehouse


M or E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 21, 2007)

"My Way" - Frank Sinatra

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 21, 2007)

You've Got A Friend- James Taylor


D


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 22, 2007)

Dry the Rain -The Beta Band

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 22, 2007)

New York's A Lonely Town - Trade Winds

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 22, 2007)

Never Be The Same Again - Mel C

N


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 22, 2007)

Non-Dimenticar - Nat King Cole

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 22, 2007)

Rock Dj - Robbie Williams

J


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Jo Jo - Boz Scaggs


O


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 22, 2007)

Only You - The Flying Pickets

U


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 22, 2007)

Unchain My Heart - Ray Charles

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 22, 2007)

Tearing Up My Heart - Backstreet Boys

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Tainted Love - Soft Cell


E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 22, 2007)

Everyone wants to rule the world - Tears for fears

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't Be Angry - Nappy Brown


Y


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 22, 2007)

The White Stripes -- You Don't Know What Love Is (You Just Do What You're Told)

*D*


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 22, 2007)

Ohhh...I've gotta do it:

"Dick in a Box" -Justin Timberlake on SNL (hey it won an emmy, it counts!)

So that means......X. That's right X 


(If any feels this doesn't count, I will also accept "Danglin' Feet" by DeVotchKa, which means T)


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 22, 2007)

xo - Fallout Boy

O


(Dick in a box is killa)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 23, 2007)

Out Of The Blue - Delta Goodrem

U or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Everybody Plays the Fool - Main Ingredient


L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 23, 2007)

Love Fool - The Cardigans

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Lady Love - Lou Rawls

E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 23, 2007)

I will take the V on this one. 

Violently Happy - Bjork

Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 23, 2007)

You're so beautiful - J Blunt ?


L


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> You're so beautiful - J Blunt ?
> 
> 
> L




Close! It's called ... "You're Beautiful" ---- James Blunt 


"Love Me Do" ---- The Beatles


*O*


----------



## -X- (Oct 23, 2007)

Orukosu - Takayuki Hattori

U


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 23, 2007)

Under The Bridge - All Saints

G or E


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 23, 2007)

Neon Bible - Arcade Fire


L or E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2007)

autopaint-1 said:


> Everybody Plays the Fool - Main Ingredient
> 
> 
> L



I LOVE this song!!!!:wubu:


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 23, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> I LOVE this song!!!!:wubu:


 

It's my favorite song. I even like the Aaron Neville version 

By the way, that's Cuba Gooding Jr's Dad on lead and his voice teacher was Sharrie Lewis (Lambchops mom)


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Express -BT Express


S (as in so many song titles to choose from)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 23, 2007)

Simply The Best - Tina Turner

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Town Without Pitty - Gene Pitney (Was that a town without Pitney :doh: )
Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 23, 2007)

You wear it well - Rod Stewart

L


----------



## -X- (Oct 23, 2007)

Love is All - Yanni

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Love Is Strange - Mickey & Silvia


E


----------



## moore2me (Oct 23, 2007)

Guitarzan - Ray Stevens

N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2007)

autopaint-1 said:


> It's my favorite song. I even like the Aaron Neville version
> 
> By the way, that's Cuba Gooding Jr's Dad on lead and his voice teacher was Sharrie Lewis (Lambchops mom)



Lambchop's Mom? Now that's just a bit too freaky!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Guitarzan - Ray Stevens
> 
> N



Not In My Country - Curtis Mayfield


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 23, 2007)

"You Make Me Real" - Queen

L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2007)

Long Tail Cat - Loggins & Messina

T


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 24, 2007)

"The Heinrich Maneuver" - Interpol

R


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 24, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> "The Heinrich Maneuver" - Interpol
> 
> R



The White Stripes -- "Rag and Bone"

meg, look at this place ... well this place is like a mansion, it's like a MANSION ... look'at all this stuff!

*E ... or N*.

... ah meg, don't be ruuude. they might need it.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> The White Stripes -- "Rag and Bone"
> 
> meg, look at this place ... well this place is like a mansion, it's like a MANSION ... look'at all this stuff!
> 
> ...



DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince - Nightmare On My Street 


*T*


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 24, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince - Nightmare On My Street
> 
> 
> *T*



Against Me! -- Thrash Unreal

*L*

_seeing these guys november 19th, with world/inferno friendship society (biiiig fan of them!), huzzah!_ :wubu:


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 24, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> Against Me! -- Thrash Unreal
> 
> *L*
> 
> _seeing these guys november 19th, with world/inferno friendship society (biiiig fan of them!), huzzah!_ :wubu:



"Love, Reign O'er Me" - THE WHOOOO! Yes, finally got to put a Who song in here.

E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 24, 2007)

Even I Love You - Stomp

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones


B


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 24, 2007)

Baby Got Back - Sir Mix-a-Lot

K

One of my fav songs ever


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 24, 2007)

Knock On Wood- The Mighty Mighty BossStones


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Drowning In The Sea Of Love - Joe Simon


E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 24, 2007)

E.E. Lawson - Ozark Mountain Daredevils

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 24, 2007)

Not In Love - Enrique Iglesias

V or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2007)

Even Now - Barry Mannilow

W


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 24, 2007)

Death Cab for Cutie -- We Looked Like Giants

*S*


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 24, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> Death Cab for Cutie -- We Looked Like Giants
> 
> *S*



Summertime - Sublime

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Elenore - Turtles


E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 24, 2007)

Endless love - Lionel Richie & Diana Ross


V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Emma - Hot Chocolate

A


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 24, 2007)

autopaint-1 said:


> Emma - Hot Chocolate
> 
> A



Albi the Racist Dragon -Flight of the Conchords (awesome show!)

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 25, 2007)

Naked - Louise

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't Mess With Bill - Mavelettes


L


----------



## moore2me (Oct 25, 2007)

Let It Be Me - Mickey Gilley

E or M


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 25, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Laughing out loud - the wallflowers
> 
> D



Dawai dschasu - Leningrad (I have no idea what it means, it's in Russian and apparently very, very vulgar, but hey, it sounds great!)

U


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 25, 2007)

"Urgent" - Foreigner 

*T *


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 25, 2007)

Thunder Struck - Ac/Dc

k


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Killer Queen - Queen


N


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 25, 2007)

No, No, No- Wyclef Jean

O


----------



## moore2me (Oct 25, 2007)

Old Man River (from Show Boat)- sung by Paul Robeson 

R


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 25, 2007)

Rehab- Amy Winehouse


B


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 25, 2007)

Benny and the Jets - Elton John

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2007)

So Small - Carrie Underwood

L


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 25, 2007)

La Bamba- Richie Valens


A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Abergavenny - Shannon

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 25, 2007)

You Can Call Me Al- Paul Simon


L


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 25, 2007)

Little Deuce Coup - The Beach Boys

P


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 25, 2007)

"Penny Lane" - The Beatles 

E or N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 26, 2007)

New York State Of Mind - Billy Joel

D


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 26, 2007)

"Double Team" -Tenacious D 

M


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 26, 2007)

EDIT: I RESPOND TOOOOO SLOOOOOW. derrrrrrr :doh:

so i'll take back my effin' amazing nappy roots response/"lyrical recitation" and go with:

NOFX -- _mean people suck_

*K*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 26, 2007)

Knock You Out, Boy - Rebecca De Ruvo

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 26, 2007)

You Are Everything - Stylistics


G


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 26, 2007)

Got to have your love - Libery X


V or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 26, 2007)

Vogue - Madonna

U or E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 26, 2007)

"Unchain My Heart" - Ray Charles

T


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 26, 2007)

This Is Halloween - Marylin Manson

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 26, 2007)

No Scrubs - TLC

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Shouldn't I - Orients


I


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 26, 2007)

I Got It From My Momma- Will.I.Am

A


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 26, 2007)

Always - Saliva

R


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 27, 2007)

Roundabout - Yes

T


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 27, 2007)

Think- Aretha Franklin


K


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 27, 2007)

Keep The Faith - Bon Jovi

H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 27, 2007)

How High The Moon - Les Paul & Mary Ford


N


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 27, 2007)

No Class- Mickey Avalon


S


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 27, 2007)

Spin you around - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Do The Clam - Elvis Presley


M


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 27, 2007)

Whoops. You shouldnt have had that.
Must Have Been Wrong - Saliva.

Here ya go, W


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 27, 2007)

Womens Bodies - Rebecca Riot 

S

You can hear it here.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 27, 2007)

Portugal the Man -- _Sugar Cinnamon_

*N*


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 27, 2007)

Nothing Left to Lose - Puddle of Mudd. Great song.

C


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Can I Get A Witness - Marvin Gaye


S


----------



## moore2me (Oct 27, 2007)

Six Days on the Road - Dave Dudley

D


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 27, 2007)

deadringer for love - meatloaf


v or e


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 27, 2007)

Erotica - Madonna

A


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 27, 2007)

Albatross - Fleetwood mac


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Stubborn Kind Of Fellow - Marvin Gaye

W


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 27, 2007)

When love breaks down =- Prefab Sprout

N


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 27, 2007)

No Other Way- Jack Johnson


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 27, 2007)

You Are Everything - Stylistics


G


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 27, 2007)

Grain of sand - Barbera Dane

D


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 27, 2007)

Doperide - Saliva

B


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2007)

Back in Black- AC/DC


K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Kicks - Paul Revere & The Raiders


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 28, 2007)

So Macho - Sinitta

O


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 28, 2007)

Open Eyes - Saliva

K


----------



## moore2me (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh boy! I get two letters.

S and a K

Shriner's Convention - Ray Stevens 
(How did you get that Harley up on that high dive?)

King of the Road - Roger Miller

I pick N for the new letter.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 28, 2007)

The thread is called "Name a song from the last letter" which means we do not get to pick and choose our own letter's. The only exception is in the case of a word ending in E, then we are allowed to choose E or the letter preceding it.

The last song posted was 
King of the Road - Roger Miller
which means the next letter to start is D

Dirrty - Christina Aguilera 

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 28, 2007)

You & Me - The Unknows


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 28, 2007)

Evergreen - Westlife

N


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 28, 2007)

Noonday Sun - Deep Forest


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nona - The Feathers


A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 28, 2007)

All By Myself - Celine Dion

F


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Fooled Around & Fell In Love (AKA Fooled Around & Got A Rash) - Elvin Bishop


E


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 28, 2007)

Evaporated - Ben Folds Five

D


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't Lie- Black Eyed Peas


I or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 29, 2007)

I Want You - Sophie B Hawkins

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Unicorn - Irish Rovers







N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 29, 2007)

No Leaf Clover - Metallica

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Right Back Where We Started From - Maxine Nightengale


M


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 29, 2007)

Mama Mia - ABBA

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 29, 2007)

At Last - Etta James


T


----------



## TawniStarr (Oct 29, 2007)

Twinkle Twinkle Little Star

R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 29, 2007)

Rock wit U - Alicia Keys


U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Unconditional Love - Donna Summer/Musical Youth





E


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2007)

Everyday- Dave Matthews Band


Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 29, 2007)

You - Ten

U


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 29, 2007)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


G or E


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 29, 2007)

Girl from the north country - Bob Dylan


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yield Not To Temptation - Bobby Bland



N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2007)

New Kid In Town - The Eagles

N


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 30, 2007)

"*N*ever Gonna Give You Up" ~ Rick Astley 


~ *P* ~


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Escape - Rupert Holmes


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 30, 2007)

Push It - Salt n' Pepa

T


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)

"Tell Laura I Love Her" - Ray Peterson (1961)

R


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 30, 2007)

The Bellrays -- _Revolution Get Down_

*N*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 30, 2007)

No No No - The Chanters (1958 Deluxe records)


O


----------



## k1009 (Oct 30, 2007)

Opération Condor - Double Pact.

*R*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Ring Around the Rosey Rag - Arlo Guthrie



G


----------



## k1009 (Oct 30, 2007)

Green Earrings - Steely Dan

*S*


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 30, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Green Earrings - Steely Dan
> 
> *S*



Because it's so incredibly appropriate at the moment...

Say Hello to the Angels - *INTERPOL*

S


----------



## k1009 (Oct 30, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Because it's so incredibly appropriate at the moment...
> 
> Say Hello to the Angels - *INTERPOL*
> 
> S



Is this one of those indie music references I don't get? :doh: 

Sisters - Rosemary Clooney

*S*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sister Golden Hair - America

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Rescue Me - Fontella Bass


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 30, 2007)

Everybody - Backstreet Boys

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 30, 2007)

You're My Best Friend - Queen

D


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 30, 2007)

Doing the omoralisk schlagerfestival - Nationalteatern - "Sillstryparn'"


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Lowdown - Boz Scaggs



N


----------



## ilovesecretb (Oct 30, 2007)

Never gonna stop - Rob Zombie (i think thats right). GR8 song 

T


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 30, 2007)

Texas On My Mind- Cory Morrow


D


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 30, 2007)

"Daydream Believer" - The Monkees (1967)

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 31, 2007)

Ready To Go - Republica

O


----------



## k1009 (Oct 31, 2007)

One More Sunrise - Petula Clark

*E*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 31, 2007)

End Of The World - Skeeter Davis


D


----------



## moore2me (Oct 31, 2007)

Delta Dawn - Tanya Tucker

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Oct 31, 2007)

Never Forget - Take That

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Tell It To The Rain - Four Seasons


N


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 31, 2007)

Nadine - (Chuck Berry) as performed by The New Riders of the Purple Sage

E or N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Express - BT Express



S


----------



## moore2me (Oct 31, 2007)

San Antonio Rose - Patsy Cline

E or S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic


T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 31, 2007)

Tiger feet - Mud


T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Oct 31, 2007)

The Vows Of Love - The Paragons

E


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll take the "V":

"Venus in Blue Jeans" - Jimmy Clanton (1963)

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 31, 2007)

Steves hammer - Steve Earle

R


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 31, 2007)

"Red Rubber Ball" - The Cyrkle (1966)

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Love Or Let Me Be Lonely - Friends Of Distinction



Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 1, 2007)

Your Not The Same - Stomp

M or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 1, 2007)

England Swings - Rogewr Miller


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 1, 2007)

Show Me Love - Robyn S

V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Eddie My Love - Teen Queens


E


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ex- Girlfriend- No Doubt


D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't Blink - Kenny Chesney

K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Me Now - Florence Devore


W


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 2, 2007)

When Will I Be Famous - Bros

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sh-Boom - Chords

M


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 2, 2007)

Man, I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nona - The Feathers


A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 2, 2007)

All Out Of Love - Air Supply

V or E


YAY it's post number 500 for me.


----------



## Count Zero (Nov 2, 2007)

Endangered Species - Ice Cube


E or S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer Of Love - Steps

V or E


----------



## Count Zero (Nov 2, 2007)

Eric B. Is President - Eric B. & Rakim


N or T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Twilight - Paragons


T


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 2, 2007)

Tipsy - J-Kwon

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 2, 2007)

You Are Everything - Stylistics


G


----------



## biggshow13 (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Girls Go to Heaven (Bad Girls Go Everywhere) - Meat Loaf

N or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 2, 2007)

No One To Depend On - Santana


N


----------



## biggshow13 (Nov 2, 2007)

No Son Of Mine - Genesis


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything Changes - Take That

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 2, 2007)

Stop the cavalry - Jona Lewie


Y


----------



## biggshow13 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sex Type Thing - Stone Temple Pilots


G


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 3, 2007)

Gimmie More - Britney Spears

E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 3, 2007)

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 3, 2007)

No Particular Place To Go - Chuck Berry



O


----------



## lovessbbw (Nov 3, 2007)

One Love - Bob Marley

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Eddie My Love - Teen Queens


E


----------



## moore2me (Nov 3, 2007)

Vaya Con Dios - Les Paul and Mary Ford

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 3, 2007)

Supermodel (You Better Work) - Rupaul

L or K - Love this song and have been waiting a while to use it on this thread.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 3, 2007)

Kids With Guns - Gorillaz

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sunday Kind Of Love - Harptones


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 3, 2007)

Everybody Hurts - REM

S


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 3, 2007)

Lots of S's coming up, so I'm going to go with something I remember fondly from about 12 years past...

"Sell Out" - Reel Big Fish

I'm gonna go to the record company...

Edit: I think it's actually 1996 not 1995, so 11 years not 12. I can't remember...


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 3, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> "Sell Out" - Reel Big Fish
> 
> I'm gonna go to the record company...



well yeah, you can't work in fast food all your life.

_Time Bomb_ -- Rancid

*B*


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm quick on the draw!

Addendum to last post: But they're gonna give me lots of money...

That being said:

"Bro Hymn Tribute" - Pennywise

Edit: Wooooaaahhooohhooohhh! Wooooahhhoohhhooohooohhooohhhhh (It goes something like that). I love this song.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 4, 2007)

I choose "T" over "E" so,

Turn, Turn, Turn - The Byrds

N


----------



## lovessbbw (Nov 4, 2007)

New Sensation - INXS

S


----------



## lovessbbw (Nov 4, 2007)

oops! Make that 'N'!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 4, 2007)

Nobody By Me - Human Beinz


E


----------



## MixedRaceBBW (Nov 4, 2007)

Thought I'd try playing and getting creative.

El Tango De Roxanne - From Moulin Rouge ( hope that's allowed  )

E again.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 4, 2007)

Engine Engine #9 - Roger Miller


9 (E)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 4, 2007)

99 Red Balloon's - Nena

S


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 4, 2007)

"She's a Lady" - Tom Jones

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 4, 2007)

You Beat Me To The Punch - Mary Wells


H


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 4, 2007)

Hotel Yorba -The White Stripes

A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 5, 2007)

American Idiot - Green Day

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 5, 2007)

This Magic Moment - Drifters/Jay & The Americans

T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 5, 2007)

Tennessee Waltz - Eva Cassidy


Z


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Zu Zu - The Bonnevilles

U


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2007)

Up on the Roof - James Taylor

F


----------



## lovessbbw (Nov 5, 2007)

Four Seasons In One Day - Crowded House

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots, Pt. 1- The Flaming Lips

1, N, or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 5, 2007)

"November" - Silverstein

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 5, 2007)

Raspberry Beret - Prince

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 5, 2007)

That Sunday That Summer - Nat King Cole

R


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 5, 2007)

Revolution starts now - Steve Earle .......yee



W


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2007)

Wrapped Up In You - Garth Brooks

U


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 6, 2007)

_Untitled_ -- Interpol. 

mmmdelicious.

*D*


----------



## elle camino (Nov 6, 2007)

dirty water - the standells

r


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 6, 2007)

elle camino said:


> dirty water - the standells
> 
> r



There are sooo many better songs I could respond to this with, buuuut...I'm going to with:

Rock Me Amadeus -Falco 

Ohhhh, rock me Amadeus! Amadeus, Amadeus! Haha, yes, Falco.

S


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 6, 2007)

i've gotta stay fly-ie-ie-ieee-a-ie-ie-ie-ieeeee til i die-ie-ie-iiiii-a-ie-ie-ie-ieeeeee.

_stay fly _(preferably the uncensored version) -- *three 6 mafia*

*Y*


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 6, 2007)

I just needed an excuse to post this picture:

Goose, I think she's lost it man.
No Mav, no she hasn't. Dammit I hate it when she does that!

You've Lost That Loving Feeling - The Righteous Brothers



G

Winnar! 

View attachment Youve_lost_that_loving_feeling_Top_Gun.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 6, 2007)

Grace Kelly- Mika


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 6, 2007)

"You and I Both" - Jason Mraz

H


----------



## elle camino (Nov 6, 2007)

heartbeat - detroit cobras

t


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 6, 2007)

The One And Only - Chesney Hawks

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Younger Girl - Critters


L


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 6, 2007)

Let It Be- The Beatles


B or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2007)

Elvira - The Oak Ridge Boys

A


----------



## Dhaunae (Nov 6, 2007)

Ava Adore- The Smashing Pumpkins

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2007)

Easy - The Commodores

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 6, 2007)

You're Husband My Wife - Brooklyn Bridge


E


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 6, 2007)

"Earth Angel" - The Penguins 

L


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 6, 2007)

Liar, Liar (takes one to know one) - Taking Back Sunday.

R or E


----------



## k1009 (Nov 6, 2007)

Ruby Baby - Donald Fagen

*Y*


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 6, 2007)

_You Don't Know What Love Is (You Just Do As You're Told)_ -- *The White Stripes*

_Just as a child at ten might act 
But you're far too oooold..
You're not hopeless or helpless 
And I hate to sound cold 
But you don't know what love is... 
You just do as you're told!!!_

*S or D*


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 6, 2007)

Haha, yes!

Still - Geto Boys

L

You may know it from this famous scene:

"Back up in your ass with the resurrection!" 

View attachment office-space.jpg


----------



## k1009 (Nov 6, 2007)

Lolai - Alabina

*I*


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 6, 2007)

_Insulted By Germans (Again)_ -- *NOFX*

*S or N*


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 6, 2007)

I can't remember if I've put this up before, but hearkening back to '94 (that was not supposed to rhyme)

New Age Girl - Deadeye Dick

L


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 6, 2007)

lean on me - Bill Withers 

M or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 6, 2007)

El Paso - Marty Robbins


O


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 6, 2007)

One track mind - Cyndi Lauper


D


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 6, 2007)

Dear Prudence- Dana Fuchs/The Beatles/Across the Universe sndtrk


C or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Every Morning - Sugar Ray


G


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 6, 2007)

Guernica - Brand New

_Is this the way a toy feels when its batteries run dry?
I am the watch you always wear but you forget to wind
Nobody plans to be half a world away at times like these
So I sat alone and waited out the night
The best part of what has happened was the part I must have missed
So I'm asking you to shine it on and stick around
I'm not writing my goodbyes
_

*A*


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 6, 2007)

Viva la Piccasso  death to the facists.......

All along the watch tower - Bob Dylan

R


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 6, 2007)

Ruby Blue- Roisin Murphy


U or E


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 7, 2007)

_Extraordinary Machine_ -- *Fiona Apple

N or E*

_I certainly haven't been shopping for any new shoes
-And-
I certainly haven't been spreading myself around
I still only travel by foot and by foot, it's a slow climb,
But I'm good at being uncomfortable, so
I can't stop changing all the time

I notice that my opponent is always on the go
-And-
Won't go slow, so's not to focus, and I notice
He'll hitch a ride with any guide, as long as
They go fast from whence he came
- But he's no good at being uncomfortable, so
He can't stop staying exactly the same

If there was a better way to go then it would find me
I can't help it, the road just rolls out behind me
Be kind to me, or treat me mean
I'll make the most of it, I'm an extraordinary machine_


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Eighteen With A Bullet - Pete Wingfield



T


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 7, 2007)

Trainwreck- Mat Kearney

K


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 7, 2007)

Killing me alive - Bob Dylan

V or E


----------



## lovessbbw (Nov 7, 2007)

Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey - The Beatles

Y


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 7, 2007)

_You Could Be Happy _- *Snow Patrol*

*Y*

_You could be happy and I won't know 
But you weren't happy the day I watched you go 

And all the things that I wish I had not said 
Are played in loops til it's madness in my head 

Is it too late to remind you how we were 
Not our last days of silent screaming blur 

Most of what I remember makes me sure 
I should've stopped you from walking out the door 

You could be happy, I hope you are 
You made me happier than I'd been by far 

Somehow everything I own smells of you 
And for the tiniest moment it's all not true

Do the things that you always wanted to 
Without me there to hold you back, don't think, just do 

More than anything I want to see you girl
Take a glorious bite out of the whole world

_


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 7, 2007)

You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling (Guess what I found under the couch?) - Righteous Brothers

G


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 7, 2007)

Gates of Eden - Bob Dylan

N


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 7, 2007)

No Other Way- Jack Johnson


Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 7, 2007)

You and me and rain on the roof - The Loving Spoonful 
(or was that just how it went and not the name)

F


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 7, 2007)

The song was titled Rain On The Roof.

Now, for F how about, Fever - The McCoys, Peggy Lee & Little Willie John (who recorded it for King with and without strings)


R


----------



## lovessbbw (Nov 7, 2007)

Rebel Rebel - David Bowie

L


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 7, 2007)

Leif Erikson - Interpol

N


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the help with Loving Spoonful :bow:
Now to something newer


Nine million bicycles - Katie Melua
Listen here: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=119839351

S


----------



## Snibbity_Diggity! (Nov 8, 2007)

Stay - Sugarland

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Yester-Me, Yester-You, Yesterday - Stevie Wonder


Y


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 8, 2007)

Yellow Daisies by _Fertile Ground_.


S


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 8, 2007)

Save Tonight- Eagle Eye Cherry


T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 8, 2007)

That's Life (no it's not. That's Captain Crunch) - Frank Sinatra


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 8, 2007)

Fight For Your Right - Beastie Boys

T


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 8, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> Save Tonight- Eagle Eye Cherry
> 
> Another Swedish guy
> 
> ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> SMA413 said:
> 
> 
> > Save Tonight- Eagle Eye Cherry
> ...


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 8, 2007)

Tracks of my tears - Smokey Robinson & the miracles


S


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 8, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> fatcharlie said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie, is the song "Save Tonight"? If so, then the next letter should be T. I'm going with that, so here is my song:
> ...


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh Babe What Would You Say - Hurricane Smith
Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 8, 2007)

You Angel You - N.R.P.S.

U


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 8, 2007)

Unwell- Matchbox Twenty


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lazy Mary - Lou Monte


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 9, 2007)

"Young Al Capone" - Rancid

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Easier Said Than Done - Essex

E


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 9, 2007)

Eruption - Van Halen

N


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 9, 2007)

Nobody's Girl- Reckless Kelly


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Let's Straighten It Out - Latimore


T


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 10, 2007)

Two Princes- Spin Doctors


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 10, 2007)

She's Got Papers On Me - Richard Dimples Field


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 10, 2007)

Lost In You - Sugarbabes

U


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 10, 2007)

"U-Fig" - System of a Down

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Golden Teardrops - Flamingoes


S


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 10, 2007)

Sweetest Perfection - Depeche Mode

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 10, 2007)

Sold - Boy George

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Down The Isle Of Love - The Quintones


E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 10, 2007)

Excuse me mr - No Doubt

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Rhythm Talk - Jocko


K


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 11, 2007)

Kokomo- The Beach Boys


O


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2007)

Omen III - Magic Affair


N? 3? Take what you like...


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Omen III - Magic Affair
> 
> 
> N? 3? Take what you like...




*Neighborhood #3 (Power Out) *-- Arcade Fire

shaaaaaazam!

uhhhm, *T*


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 11, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> *Neighborhood #3 (Power Out) *-- Arcade Fire
> 
> shaaaaaazam!
> 
> uhhhm, *T*



"Tom Traubert's Blues (Four Sheets to the Wind in Copenhagen)" --Tom Waits

-I would have been extremely impressed if you found a song that began with a "close parentheses" character. :batting: 

But, as it turns out, I am a hypocrite in this regard...

*N * :bow:

Oh, and shaaaaaazammmmuh!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 11, 2007)

No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne

S


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 11, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne
> 
> S



oooooh! believe it or not, as a kid, i was obsessed with that song.

here my friends were fucking nuts over new kids on the block (NEVER ever could stand them) ... and i was listening to ozzy. strange kid.

anyways:

*Sexy Sadie *-- The Beatles

*I or E*, either way you're not getting a consonant.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 11, 2007)

Spoiled - Joss Stone

D


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 11, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Spoiled - Joss Stone
> 
> D



S? I or E? 

think you were a little bit late on that one dublinda? try again? :bow:


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 11, 2007)

End Of the World - Skeeter Davis


D


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 11, 2007)

Drove All Night - Roy Orbison

T

I actually think it might be called "I Drove All Night". Just to be on the safe side I'll retract it & say...

Disco 2000 - Pulp

That leaves ya with O or 0... or possibly D. I'd be very impressed if someone managed to get a song beginning with a zero.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 11, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Disco 2000 - Pulp
> 
> That leaves ya with O or 0... or possibly D. I'd be very impressed if someone managed to get a song beginning with a zero.



Zero - Smashing Pumpkins

*O*

Hahahaa. Just kidding!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 11, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Zero - Smashing Pumpkins
> 
> *O*
> 
> Hahahaa. Just kidding!



Well played... Clerks!:bow:

Orgasmatron - Motorhead

N


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 11, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Well played... Clerks!:bow:
> 
> Orgasmatron - Motorhead
> 
> N



Norwegian Wood - The Beatles

D


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 11, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Norwegian Wood - The Beatles
> 
> D



Actually, this should read:

Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown) - The Beatles

Soo... N or close parentheses. Your move!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Do You Remember Rock 'N' Roll Radio? - The Ramones


O


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 11, 2007)

Ocean View- Starlit Platoon


W


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 11, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> Ocean View- Starlit Platoon
> 
> 
> W



I was going to go with a song I enjoy more, but this thread needs more Walken!

Weapon of Choice - Fatboy Slim

E 

View attachment christopherwalken.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 11, 2007)

This thread also needs more cowbell... and there's always room for more Walken- who was actually in the skit too.







Too bad the song (Don't Fear The Reaper) doesn't work for this game- I'll have to go with...

Everything I Am- Kanye West


M


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 11, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> This thread also needs more cowbell... and there's always room for more Walken...
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EVbAuMr5eac&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EVbAuMr5eac&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> 
> ...



The Cowbell doesn't come into play until someone mentions D
Mwhahahaha!


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 11, 2007)

I gotta fever and the only prescription.... is more cowbell!!


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 11, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> I gotta fever and the only prescription.... is more cowbell!!



Ok, this is how this is Supoooosed to go: (I'm taking a two-fer here)

Mean Mr. Mustard - The Beatles

D

Followed by......

Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult

*R*

"I gotta have more cowbell baby!" (The photo's a bit small I'm afraid) 

View attachment bruce_dickinson.gif


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hahahahaha

So I'll take your R and Walken-ize it.

Run and Tell That- Hairspray (which Walken was in...)

T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 12, 2007)

Take two placeboes & call me lame - NOFX


E


----------



## lovessbbw (Nov 12, 2007)

Everybody Wants Some - VanHalen

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Endlessly - Brook Benton


Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 12, 2007)

Yummy jam jam, yummy jam jam - The Kitti Cat and the Shit

M


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 12, 2007)

My Boy Lollipop - Barbie Gaye, Millie Small


P


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 12, 2007)

Pink- Aerosmith


K


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 12, 2007)

Kings of Metal - Manowar

L


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 12, 2007)

Load- Metallica

D


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 12, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> Load- Metallica
> 
> D



Wait, does that count? Load was an album, but there was no song by that title.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 12, 2007)

you're right, here's an actual song
Leper Messiah Metallica (love the master of puppets album..load was kinda meh for me so i couldnt remember all the songs on it)

H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello It's Me - Todd Rundgren

E


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 12, 2007)

*weeps because she was too late to get her sig's song into the thread. boo.*

screw E, i'm going with M as in motherfu...

_Monitor Progress_ -- These Modern Socks.

*S*


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 12, 2007)

Seoul by Amiina

L


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 12, 2007)

Leopard-skin pillbox hat - Bob Dylan


T

I´m kind of supriced that I did not hear any protest at all over The Kitti Cat Band and the Shit !?
All have heard of this local Swedish band from the happy 70-ties when we protested against the Vietnam war?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 12, 2007)

Take My Breath Away- Berlin


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2007)

You Can Do Magic - America

C


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 13, 2007)

Calling You- Blue October

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Unpretty - TLC


Y


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 13, 2007)

_You Like Me Too Much_ -- The Beatles

*H*


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 13, 2007)

Homebird- Foy Vance


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Danny's Song - Anne Murray


G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 13, 2007)

Gotta Get Through This - Daniel Beddingfield

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 13, 2007)

"Something In The World Today" - Rancid

Y


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 13, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> "Something In The World Today" - Rancid
> 
> Y



_You Got It All... Wrong_ - The Hives

*G*


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 13, 2007)

Gay Bar - Electric Six

R


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 13, 2007)

Robot Parade - They Might Be Giants


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Eres Tu - Mocedades


U


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 13, 2007)

Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones

B


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Broken Hearted Melody - Sarah Vaughn



Y


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 13, 2007)

You're Gonna Miss Me - The Thirteenth Floor Elevators

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 13, 2007)

Ex-girlfriend - No Doubt


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Drowning in the sea of love - Joe Simon


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 13, 2007)

Even Less by Porcupine Tree

S


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 13, 2007)

Susanne- Weezer

N or E

* Serenade- I heart your pic/Regina Spektor!


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 13, 2007)

Exodus - Bob Marley and the Wailers

S


----------



## Mishty (Nov 14, 2007)

*Snoop D.O. double G* - Snoop Dogg

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Good Thing - Paul Revere & The Raiders


G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 14, 2007)

Gold - Spandau Ballet

D


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 14, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> * Serenade- I heart your pic/Regina Spektor!



Yay! Another Regina fan! :bounce:

Down by Metric

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2007)

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 14, 2007)

No More Monkey Buisiness - Chuck Berry


S


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 14, 2007)

"Steppin' In It" - Herbie Hancock 

T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 14, 2007)

The first cut is the deepest - Rod Stewart



T again


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 14, 2007)

Take On Me- A Ha


M or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 14, 2007)

El Pito - Joe Cuba


O


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 14, 2007)

On The Radio- Regina Spektor


O


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 14, 2007)

Ode To Divorce by Regina Spektor :happy:

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 14, 2007)

East Bound & Down - Jerry Reed


N


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 14, 2007)

No Reason- Ben Kweller


N again


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

No Man Is An Island - Van Dykes


D


----------



## moore2me (Nov 15, 2007)

Danny Boy - Mario Lanza

Y


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 15, 2007)

You're Pretty Good Looking (For A Girl) - Las Rayas del Blanco (Thanks Babelfish!)


L or )


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

" Love your Life" - Average White Band

"E"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2007)

Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police

C


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 15, 2007)

Country House - Blur

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Emotion - Samantha Sang



N


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 15, 2007)

No One Knows - Queens of the Stone Age (awesome drums on this one, Dave Grohl everybody!)

S


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 15, 2007)

Shout - Tears for Fears

T


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 15, 2007)

Think Locally, Fuck Globally - Gogol Bordello (words to live by my friends)

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 15, 2007)

Your Gorgeous - Babybird

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 15, 2007)

"Santeria" - Sublime

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Abergavenny - Shannon


Y


----------



## k1009 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ya Mama, Ya Mama - Alabina

*A*

(no, _your_ mama)


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 15, 2007)

Alcohol- Brad Paisley

L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 16, 2007)

Lost In Your Eyes - Debbie Gibson

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 16, 2007)

So Much In Love - Tymes


E


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 16, 2007)

English Civil War - The Clash

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 16, 2007)

Runaway - Bon Jovi

Y


----------



## stillblessed23 (Nov 16, 2007)

yesterday- Boys II Men


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 16, 2007)

Yesterday....... again but with The Beatles

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 16, 2007)

You Are The Sunshine Of My Life - Stevie Wonder


E


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 16, 2007)

Eden by Hooverphonic

N


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now- Starship


W


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 17, 2007)

Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd 

R.I.P Syd Barret

E


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 17, 2007)

_Eye of the Tiger _- Survivor.

*R*


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 17, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> _Eye of the Tiger _- Survivor.
> 
> *R*



"Do you wanna ring the bell?"

"Ding. Ding" 

Hahaha. It's the eeeyee of the tiger!

Rebel, Rebel - David Bowie

L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 17, 2007)

Let's Go All The Way - Sly Fox

Y


----------



## k1009 (Nov 17, 2007)

You know I'm no good - Amy Winehouse

*D*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't Let The Green Grass fool You - Wilson Pickett


U


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 17, 2007)

Under Pressure- Queen


R or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Every Breath I Take - Gene Pitney

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 17, 2007)

"Earth A.D." - The Misfits

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood - Animals/Santa Esmerelda


D


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't Cry - G'n'R

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2007)

You Belong To The City - Glen Frey

Y


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 17, 2007)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 17, 2007)

"Graceland" - Paul Simon

D


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 17, 2007)

Double Team - Tenacious D

M


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 17, 2007)

Me & Mrs Jones - Billy Paul


S


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 17, 2007)

Scars - Papa Roach

S

Sorry, I'm bored and I love this thread.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Stranded In The Jungle - Jacks/Cadets

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 17, 2007)

"Ego Brain" - System of a Down

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 17, 2007)

No Man Is An Island - Van Dykes


D


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 17, 2007)

Denial - Sevendust

L


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 18, 2007)

Lorena- Bob Schneider


A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 18, 2007)

A Thousand Miles Away - Heartbeats


Y


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 18, 2007)

Ya Mama - Fatboy Slim

A


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 18, 2007)

All Out Of Love- Air Supply


V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Easier Said Than Done - Essex


E


----------



## Isa (Nov 18, 2007)

Everybody, Everybody - Black Box

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 18, 2007)

You're No Good - Betty Everett / Linda Rhonstadt


D


----------



## Isa (Nov 18, 2007)

Dream Warriors - Dokken

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 18, 2007)

S'posin - Frankie Laine


N


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 18, 2007)

Normal Like You- Everclear

U


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

Up Around The Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2007)

Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen

K


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 18, 2007)

Kill Me Heal Me - Skillet

E


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

Echo- The Hush Sound


O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 19, 2007)

You Set The Scene by Love

E


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Nov 19, 2007)

Exo-Politics - Muse

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 19, 2007)

"Summer Romance" - Incubus

E


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

Everything- Michael Buble


G


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 19, 2007)

"Golden I" - M.S.I.

I


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

It's No Good - Depeche Mode


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Dearest One - The Montereys

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

Electric Guitar (Humbucker) - Fluke

R


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ruby- Kaiser Chiefs


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 19, 2007)

You've Got The Love - Rufus


E


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm going with V

Vineyard- Jackopierce


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't Knock The Rock - Bill Haley


K


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

Keep Breathing- Ingrid Michaelson


G


----------



## balletguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Ginatic-pixies

c


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Cause You're Mine - G-Gleffs


E


----------



## layla17 (Nov 20, 2007)

Everybody Hurts- R.E.M.

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Special Lady - Ray, Goodman & Brown

Y


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 20, 2007)

"You Move Me" by Cassandra Wilson

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 20, 2007)

Everything turns grey - Lagwagon

Y


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 20, 2007)

_You Don't Know What Love Is_ - The White Stripes.

*S*


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet Emotion- Aerosmith

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 20, 2007)

No Pity (In The Naked City) - Jackie Wilson


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

You Can Breathe- Jack's Mannequin

H or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Elusive Butterfly - Bob Linde


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

You Oughta Know- Alanis Morrisette


W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Won't Get Fooled Again - Who

N


----------



## lovessbbw (Nov 21, 2007)

No Woman, No Cry - Bob Marley

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 21, 2007)

You're What's Happening Baby - Murray The K Kaufman


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

You and I Both- Jason Mraz


H


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey baby - No Doubt


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

Your Guardian Angel- The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Like To Get To Know You - Spanky & Our Gang


U


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

Uptown Girl- Billy Joel


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Lola - Kinks


A


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 22, 2007)

Alabama- CCR

A again



*Happy Thanksgivng, y'all!!*​


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Atlantis - Donovan

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2007)

Spooky Zone - Dancewolf

E or Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Everyones Gone To The Moon - Jonathan King

N


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 22, 2007)

No Scrubs- TLC


S


----------



## Undine (Nov 22, 2007)

"Snape vs. Snape" - The Ministry of Magic

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 22, 2007)

Everybody's Out of Town - B.J. Thomas

N


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 23, 2007)

New Slang - The Shins


G


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 23, 2007)

Get Stoned - Hinder

D


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 23, 2007)

"Darkness" The Police

S


----------



## moore2me (Nov 23, 2007)

Secret Love - Doris Day (from the Movie "*Calamity Jane"*

V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 23, 2007)

Everybody Loves A Clown - Gary Lewis


N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 23, 2007)

Never tear us apart - INXS


T


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 23, 2007)

Too Late, Too Late - Motorhead

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 23, 2007)

Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Ritchie


E


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm gonna go with V...

Vans- The Pack


S


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 23, 2007)

Spicy McHaggis Jig, The -Dropkick Murphys (The doesn't count right?)

G


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 23, 2007)

woooooow... that one's a little iffy there, hatter. 

but a damn fine song no less.

the beatles -- girl

ah, girrrrlllllll ... ffffffffffff (sucks in breath) 

*L*


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 24, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> woooooow... that one's a little iffy there, hatter.
> 
> but a damn fine song no less.
> 
> ...



Beatles for Beatles:

Lovely Rita (because Paul almost has a three-way) - The Beatles

A

and to the previous song: tit tit tit tit tit tit tit tit tit, in the background of course


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 24, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Beatles for Beatles:
> 
> Lovely Rita (because Paul almost has a three-way) - The Beatles
> 
> ...



BEATLES FOR BEATLES FOR BEATLES

_and i love her _-- the beatles

*R*


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 24, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> BEATLES FOR BEATLES FOR BEATLES
> 
> _and i love her _-- the beatles
> 
> *R*



BEATLES QUADRAPLAY! (I just made that word up)

Rocky Raccoon -The Beatles 

N

Edit: Only kind of fits the whole girl themed song, cause you know, he stole the girl of his fancy and all. Also, damned Gideons. But hooray gin.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 24, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> BEATLES QUADRAPLAY! (I just made that word up)
> 
> Rocky Raccoon -The Beatles
> 
> ...



A BEATLES ... QUINTOPOLY?

_norwegian wood (this bird has flown)_

i'd go with* D*, so we can get away from N's ... because they really didn't too many songs starting with N, or that i can think of anyway... :doh:


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 24, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> BEATLES QUADRAPLAY! (I just made that word up)
> 
> Rocky Raccoon -The Beatles
> 
> ...




GAH!

Ummm...

Day Tripper- The Beatles


ARRRR


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 24, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> A BEATLES ... QUINTOPOLY?
> 
> _norwegian wood (this bird has flown)_
> 
> i'd go with* D*, so we can get away from N's ... because they really didn't too many songs starting with N, or that i can think of anyway... :doh:



Ohhhh....goooood song!

Here comes the SEXTUPLET! Or something like that...

Crap! TOOO SLOOOOW!!!
Ok, well the SEPTOPOLY then!

Run For Your Life

E?


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 24, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> GAH!
> 
> Ummm...
> 
> ...



edit:


AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA. i retract my statement as i see you've retracted yours. 

*bows down to the greatness, aka pif*


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 24, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> edit:
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA. i retract my statement as i see you've retracted yours.
> ...



NOT A VALID SONG! *ELIMINATED!*

OCTUPLE BEATNIK COMBO! DRAGONFIRE THUNDER LOCK COMBO, ENGAGE WITH LION FORCE!

*STRIVE FOR THE GLORY*


Eight Days A Week- Whatever


K!


You know the glory is always yours, Jen! ^_^


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 24, 2007)

ActionPif said:


> NOT A VALID SONG! *ELIMINATED!*
> 
> OCTUPLE BEATNIK COMBO! DRAGONFIRE THUNDER LOCK COMBO, ENGAGE WITH LION FORCE!
> 
> ...



So this Lion Force? Is that like something that 60% of the time works everytime? Or am I thinking of something else?

Here's your K:

Kansas City/Hey-Hey-Hey (From Beatles For Sale)


Y


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 24, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> So this Lion Force? Is that like something that 60% of the time works everytime? Or am I thinking of something else?
> 
> Here's your K:
> 
> ...



*FINISH HIMMMMM.*

semi-*FLAWLESS VICTORY.*

_you like me too much_

THE BEATLES REIGN CONTINUES...

*H*




p.s. -- stop kabobing me pif. psh. geez.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 24, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> *FINISH HIMMMMM.*
> 
> semi-*FLAWLESS VICTORY.*
> 
> ...



Hey is *this* one familiar?


Happiness Is A Warm Gun


N....shit! Ok, there are about 4 other songs that start with N, I promise.


Haha, mortal kombat, awesome.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 24, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Hey is *this* one familiar?
> 
> 
> Happiness Is A Warm Gun
> ...



bang, bang, shooooot shooooot. happiness is a warm, yes it issssss ... GUUUUUUUUUNNN...
_
no reply_

*Y*

... i can't figure it out, but for some reason that song just sounds familiar... like it's been used before or something ... hmmm ...


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 24, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> bang, bang, shooooot shooooot. happiness is a warm, yes it issssss ... GUUUUUUUUUNNN...
> _
> no reply_
> 
> ...




You forgot to add (falsetto), someday I will record this and put it on here, then you all can laugh heartily. 
And wow, yeah that one's been used a bit, haha.

You Know My Name, Look Up the Number


R


----------



## elle camino (Nov 24, 2007)

rumours in town - the exploding hearts

n


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 24, 2007)

New Orleans - Gary US Bonds


S


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 24, 2007)

Spam - "Weird" Al Yankovic

M


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2007)

Max Override - Dancewolf

E or D or, just for the oldie fans... Q


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Everyone's Laughing - Spaniels


G


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2007)

Gates of Eden - Bob Dylan


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Name Game - Shirley Ellis

E


----------



## moore2me (Nov 24, 2007)

Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin

E or F


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 24, 2007)

Fat Lip- Sum 41


P


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 25, 2007)

"Payback" by SLAYER

K


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 25, 2007)

Kryptonite - Three Doors Down

E... Sorry, sorry.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Everlasting Love - Robert Knight/Carl Carlton

E


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 25, 2007)

El Distorto De Melodica- Everclear


A


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

Antenna Head - ZZ Top

D


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 25, 2007)

Dance little lady dance - Tina Charles


C or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 25, 2007)

EL Pito - Joe Cuba


O


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2007)

On the plane - Loadon Wainwright III

E or N


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 25, 2007)

Ebony Eyes- Stevie Wonder


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 26, 2007)

Save My Life - Pink

F or E


----------



## Weight_And_See (Nov 26, 2007)

Easy Tiger - Every Time I Die


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Runaway - Del Shannon


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 26, 2007)

"You Got Five" - The Aggrolites

E


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 26, 2007)

Everything Will Be Alright- The Killers


T


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 26, 2007)

Through The Glass - Stone Sour


S


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Sparkle and shine - Steve Earle


E or N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 26, 2007)

Eres Tu - Mocedades


U


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 26, 2007)

Unwell- Matchbox20

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Licking Stick - James Brown


K


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 27, 2007)

Kindgom of Loss by Pain of Salvation

S


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sunday Best- Augustana


T


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 27, 2007)

The French Inhaler - Warren Zevon

R


----------



## moore2me (Nov 27, 2007)

Rock of Ages - George Beverly Shea

S


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 27, 2007)

Say It Ain't So- Weezer

O


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 27, 2007)

Olympia, WA - Rancid

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 27, 2007)

At My Front Door - El Doradoes

R


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 27, 2007)

"Real American" - Rick Derringer
(Yep, it's Hulk Hogan's theme music)

N


----------



## elle camino (Nov 27, 2007)

no trust - the black keys

T 


also holy crap there's a rancid song about olympia?!? someone has to send me that.


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 27, 2007)

Talking World War III blues - Bob Dylan 

S


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 27, 2007)

Shazam- Beastie Boys


M


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 27, 2007)

Mars, The Bringer of War - Gustav Holst

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ride - Dee Dee Sharp

E


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Nov 27, 2007)

Everything - Lifehouse

G


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 28, 2007)

God Bless John Wayne- Kinky Friedman

N or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 28, 2007)

Nobody Knows - Pink

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Special Lady - Ray, Goodman & Brown


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 28, 2007)

Your Song- Elton John


G


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Nov 28, 2007)

God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen - Barenaked Ladies Version

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 28, 2007)

Golden - Fall Out Boy

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2007)

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 28, 2007)

Not Enough - 3 Doors Down

H


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Nov 28, 2007)

Happy Phantom - Tori Amos

M


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Most Of All - Moonglows

L


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 28, 2007)

Love Rollercoaster - Red Hot Chili Peppers version (I prefer to to the original)

R


----------



## onetrulyshy (Nov 28, 2007)

Rapture - HURT


E


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 28, 2007)

Easy Morning Rebel - My Morning Jacket

L


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 28, 2007)

Lithium - Nirvana

M


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 28, 2007)

Mince Meat - DangerDoom

T


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 28, 2007)

Two Princes- Spin Doctors


S


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Nov 28, 2007)

Spaceship - Angie Aparo

P


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 28, 2007)

Paint it black - Rolling Stones


K


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 28, 2007)

Kiev- barclay James Harvest


V


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 28, 2007)

View From Heaven - Yellowcard

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 28, 2007)

Never Can Say Goodbye - Jackson 5 & Gloria Gaynor (and her half sister, tyhe swimmer known as half gainer)


E


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Nov 28, 2007)

Everyday I Write the Book - Elvis Costello

K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2007)

Kiss Me In The Dark - Randy Rogers Band

K


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 29, 2007)

Kielbasa - Tenacious D

A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 29, 2007)

A Year Ago Today - Delta Goodrem

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Your Husband, My Wife - Brooklyn Bridge


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 29, 2007)

Extraordinary Day - Delta Goodrem

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 29, 2007)

You've Got Your Troubles - Fortunes


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2007)

Submission Complete - Bad Religion

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Express - BT Express

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2007)

Stellar - Incubus

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Smiling Faces - Undistputed Truth


S


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2007)

Sands of grain - Barbara Dane


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Neon Rainbow - Box Tops


W


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2007)

What I miss about you - Katie Melua

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Undun - Guess Who


E


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2007)

E ??


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2007)

No Woman, No Cry - Bob Marley

Y

There we go, back on track ^_^


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 29, 2007)

E is what happens when you change songs but forget to change the last letter, Oh well now where was I?


You've Got To Hide Your Love Away - Beatles/Silkie


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2007)

You Burn First - Alexisonfire

T


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 29, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> You Burn First - Alexisonfire
> 
> T



Tell Me Somethin' Good - Rufus

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 29, 2007)

Splendid Isolation - Warren Zevon

N


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 30, 2007)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley (no, its not a rick roll)

y


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 30, 2007)

Your Sword Versus My Dagger - Silverstein

R


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 30, 2007)

"Rapper's Delight" - Sugar Hill Gang 

*T*


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 30, 2007)

The Only Road - Dropkick Murphys

D


----------



## lovessbbw (Nov 30, 2007)

Downed - Cheap Trick

D


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 30, 2007)

Drunk on Shadows - H.I.M.

S


----------



## lovessbbw (Nov 30, 2007)

Sex Type Thing - Stone Temple Pilots

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 30, 2007)

Goodbye We're Falling Fast - Aiden

T


----------



## bexy (Nov 30, 2007)

*joining in better late than never....

Trouble Loves Me-Morrissey...

J*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 30, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *joining in better late than never....
> 
> Trouble Loves Me-Morrissey...
> 
> J*



Sorry hun but its name a song from the last letter so in this case it would be E or as the rule stands about E's you can also choose the letter before it. So that gives me a choice between M or E.

Missing - Everything But The Girl

G


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 30, 2007)

Good Times- Tommy Lee


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 30, 2007)

Set It Off - Peaches

F


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Funkin' For Jamaica (NY) - Tom Browne


A or ( or Y or )


----------



## bexy (Nov 30, 2007)

DUBLINDA said:


> Sorry hun but its name a song from the last letter so in this case it would be E or as the rule stands about E's you can also choose the letter before it. So that gives me a choice between M or E.
> 
> Missing - Everything But The Girl
> 
> G



*d'oh!!! i was tired when i wrote that lol sorry! thank u!* :doh:


----------



## bexy (Nov 30, 2007)

*i get it now but am going to watch a bit more me thinks *


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 30, 2007)

As Lovers Go - Dashboard Confessionals

O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh What A Night - Dells

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Nov 30, 2007)

Try Me - Bob Marley

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Everybody's Out Of Town - BJ Thomas


N


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Nov 30, 2007)

Nobody - The replacements


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 30, 2007)

Sexual Healing - Marvin Gaye

g


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard


Y


----------



## bexy (Nov 30, 2007)

*You're Beautiful-James Blunt


L*


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 30, 2007)

love makes the world - Carole King

D


----------



## bexy (Nov 30, 2007)

*Don't stop me now- Queen

W*


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Nov 30, 2007)

Where Have All The Flowers Gone - The Kingston Trio

E


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Nov 30, 2007)

Everybody's Talking At Me - Harry Nilsson

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Nov 30, 2007)

The songs actual title is Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilson

With that in mind how about Never Ending Song Od Love - Delaney & Bonnie & Freinds


E


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Nov 30, 2007)

autopaint-1 said:


> The songs actual title is Everybody's Talkin' - Harry Nilson
> 
> With that in mind how about Never Ending Song Od Love - Delaney & Bonnie & Freinds
> 
> ...



Depends on the source you use. I've seen the title written at least four ways - by Harry Nilsson (double "s")


Eddie Standing Ready - Arlene Bishop

Y


----------



## Isa (Nov 30, 2007)

You're Mine, You - Sarah Vaughan

U


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 1, 2007)

Under My Voodoo - Sublime

O


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 1, 2007)

One Way or Another - Blondie

R


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Dec 1, 2007)

Elvis Costello - Radio, Radio

O!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh My God - Pink featuring Peaches

D


I think I love this song way too much!!!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 1, 2007)

Double Dutch Bus - Frankie Smith


S


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 1, 2007)

"Shower The People" by James Taylor

E


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 1, 2007)

Education - Modest Mouse

N


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 1, 2007)

Never There - Cake

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 1, 2007)

Education - Modest Mouse

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 1, 2007)

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam

E


----------



## moore2me (Dec 1, 2007)

Naughty Lady of Shady Lane - the Ames Brothers (I saw Ed Ames Sing this song last week on PBS, he was fantastic! Two thumbs up.)

E or N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 1, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Naughty Lady of Shady Lane - the Ames Brothers (I saw Ed Ames Sing this song last week on PBS, he was fantastic! Two thumbs up.)
> 
> E or N


 
Archie Blyer also covered that song for Cadence records


Express Yourself - Charles Wright & The Watts 103rd Street Rhythm Band


F


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 1, 2007)

Famous Last Words - My Chemical Romance

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 1, 2007)

Sukiyaki - Kyu Sakamoto

I


----------



## bexy (Dec 1, 2007)

I Dont Mind If You Forget Me-Morrissey

E (or M) with the E rule


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2007)

Manic Mechanic - ZZ Top


C?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 1, 2007)

Crash Into Me- Dave Matthews Band


M or E


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 1, 2007)

Marooned by The Gathering

D


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 1, 2007)

Devilgate Drive - Suzi Quatro


V or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 1, 2007)

Every Night - Paul McCartney and Wings

T


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 2, 2007)

Talk About The Passion - R.E.M.


N


----------



## bexy (Dec 2, 2007)

Now My Heart Is Full-Morrissey


L


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 2, 2007)

Linger - The Cranberries

R


----------



## bexy (Dec 2, 2007)

*Rio-Duran Duran

O*


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 2, 2007)

"Only In Dreams" by Weezer

S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 2, 2007)

She's Crafty - The Beastie Boys

Y


----------



## bexy (Dec 2, 2007)

Spring-heeled Jim- Morrissey (again lol)

M


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 2, 2007)

My Ride - Nappy Roots

E (or D)


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't Hesitate to Hate- Cute is What We Aim For

T or E


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 2, 2007)

"Expendable Youth" by SLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!

H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 2, 2007)

Hot Rod - Peaches

D


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 2, 2007)

Devil Inside - INXS

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Early In The Morninig - Vanity Fare


G


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 2, 2007)

"Good Times" by Chic

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 2, 2007)

Set Me Up - The Pietasters

P


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 2, 2007)

Peaches & Cream - Beck

M
mmmmm....


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Most Of All - Moonglows

L


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 2, 2007)

Let It Be- The Beatles

B or E


----------



## moore2me (Dec 2, 2007)

La Donna e Mobile (from Rigoletto) - Enrico Caruso

E or L


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 2, 2007)

Lips of an Angel- Hinder


L... again


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 2, 2007)

Alicia Keys -- _Like You'll Never See Me Again_

mmmm, mmm ... definitely my favorite song off the new album.

_kiss me like you'll never see me again_

*N*


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 2, 2007)

Dammit! I was gonna do L.....ergh.

Anyway,

Numb Encore - Jay Z. feat. Linkin Park (though I haaaate Linkin Park)

E


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 2, 2007)

Elephant Woman by Blonde Redhead

N


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 2, 2007)

No Woman, No Cry - Bob Marley

Y


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 2, 2007)

Your Country - Gogol Bordello

Y

Wohoo! Circular argument! (of sorts)


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 2, 2007)

Year of Birth - throdL

H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hotel California - Eagles


A


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2007)

A Fool For Your Stockings - ZZ Top

S...


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 2, 2007)

Shoot to Thrill - AC/DC

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Long Cool Woman - Hollies


N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 2, 2007)

Now that we've found love - the O'Jays

V or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 2, 2007)

Everlong - Foo Fighters

G


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 2, 2007)

Gravity Eyelids by Porcupine Tree

S


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 2, 2007)

Sun Comes Up- John Legend


P


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Perfect Way - Scritti Politti

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2007)

You Don't Mess Around With Jim - Jim Croce

M


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 2, 2007)

March into the Sea - Modest Mouse

A


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 2, 2007)

Awnaw - Nappy Roots

W


----------



## bexy (Dec 2, 2007)

We hate it when our friends become successful- Morrissey

Knottyone you like modest mouse!?


L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2007)

Little Bitty -Alan Jackson

Y


----------



## bexy (Dec 3, 2007)

*oooh i have a lovely relevant one..!

You're the one for me Fatty- Morrissey


Y!*


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 3, 2007)

You Know Who You Are? - Nine Inch Nails

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 3, 2007)

EIght Miles High - Byrds


H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 3, 2007)

Hole In The Head - Sugababes

D


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 3, 2007)

"Destination Unknown" by Missing Persons

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

Nervous - Yello


S...


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Special Lady - Ray, Goodman & Brown


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 3, 2007)

Youth of the Nation - P.O.D.

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nothing On But The Radio - Gary Allan

O


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 3, 2007)

One Step Beyond - Madness

D


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 3, 2007)

Drunk and Hot Girls- Kanye West


S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 3, 2007)

Surrender - Cheap Trick

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

Rough Boy - ZZ Top

Y?


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 3, 2007)

Youth - Matisyahu

H


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday - Altered Images I'm dating myself, I know! lol

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

You And I Will Meet Again - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


N


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 3, 2007)

Need You Tonight - INXS

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 3, 2007)

"The Calming Effects of Skydiving" - Anthrophobia

G


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 3, 2007)

Good Luck Charm - Elvis Presley

M


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 3, 2007)

More Than Useless- Relient K


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Shirley - Schoolboys


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 3, 2007)

You're So True - Joseph Arthur

E


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 3, 2007)

Mates of State -- _Everyone Needs An Editor_

*damn* fine duo. _i'll color the sky with you. i'll let you choose the blue._

*R*


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 3, 2007)

Restless Sinner - Black Rebel Motorcycle Club

R


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 3, 2007)

Seriously, I've been preempted on two straight posts now, but this time...


Rudie Can't Fail - The Clash


L (for lame of course)


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 3, 2007)

Rich mans war - Steve Earle (It's all about oil now isen't it)


R


Oh I was to slow....... so

Let me die in my footsteps - Bob Dylan

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet - 311
T


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 4, 2007)

Train in Vain - The Clash

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 4, 2007)

No Names - DangerDoom

S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 4, 2007)

Sweet Jane - Cowboy Junkies

E


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

Extraordinary Girl- Green Day


L


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2007)

Lizard Life - ZZ Top


E or F


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

Fairy Tale- Blue October

L or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Eleven Roses - Wrens


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 4, 2007)

Sunday Morning - No Doubt

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Great Balls Of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis

E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 4, 2007)

Rush - Big Audio Dynamite 

H


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

Homecoming- Kanye West


G


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 4, 2007)

Greatest Hits - Sublime

S


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 4, 2007)

Statue of Liberty - The Descendants


Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

You got it ! - But who was it that got it  don't remember:doh:

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 4, 2007)

Tomorrow's Industry - Dropkick Murphys

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2007)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles

E or N


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 4, 2007)

Elevator - Box Car Racer

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Roustabout - Elvis Presley


T


----------



## bexy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Thats How People Grow Up-Morrissey

P*


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 4, 2007)

Pardon Me - Incubus

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Easy Winners -Marvin Hamlisch


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2007)

Sharp Dressed Man - ZZ Top

N


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 4, 2007)

Nu, pogodi! - Leningrad (I dunno, it's in Russian)

!

(Good luck with that one guys, AND NO CHEATING!)


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

!(Exclamation Mark)- Andrea Parker

HAHAHAHA! I win! 

I won't be as mean as the*mean*hatter...

K


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 4, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> !(Exclamation Mark)- Andrea Parker
> 
> HAHAHAHA! I win!
> 
> ...



:shocked::shocked::blink::blink: 

Woooow. That makes twice now in as many days that I've been publicly owned on these forums. Haha, wow. Well done. :bow:

Kids of the K-Hole -NOFX

E


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Nu, pogodi! - Leningrad (I dunno, it's in Russian)
> 
> !
> 
> (Good luck with that one guys, AND NO CHEATING!)




Well it means "Oh weather" but it's always hard to know when its translated to latin letters because they dont have a "U" it can be A,O or JO.

Killing me alive - Bob Dylan

E or V


Sh...t I was to slow again.

Lonesome death of Hattie Carroll - Bob Dylan

L again


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

It was difficult, but I'm a rockstar. That's all there is to it.  


End of the World Party- Medeski, Martin, & Wood


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 4, 2007)

YYZ -- Rush


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

Z? Seriously?


Zoo York- Paul Oakenfold


K


----------



## bexy (Dec 4, 2007)

*


Kiss me- Sixpence None the Richer

M or E*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 4, 2007)

El Paso - Marty Robbins


O


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

Open Letter to NYC- The Beastie Boys


C


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2007)

Call it Karma - Silverstein

A


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

Are You In- Incubus


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

New Life - Depeche Mode

E or F


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 5, 2007)

Nothing Compares 2 U - Prince

U


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 5, 2007)

Uptown Girl - Westlife

L


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 5, 2007)

Leaving Babylon - Bad Brains



N


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 5, 2007)

New Sensation - INXS

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nowhere To Run - Martha Reeves & The Vandellas


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

No More Words - Yello


S


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

Song For Luna- As Tall As Lions


A


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2007)

A Certain Shade Of Green - Incubus

N


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

No Class- Mickey Avalon


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 5, 2007)

Sadness - Enigma

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Something - Beatles


G


----------



## fantasizinghydrahead (Dec 5, 2007)

Giving birth to a stone - Peach


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 5, 2007)

Elvira - The Oak Ridge Boys

A


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 5, 2007)

Alone without you - Tom Morello


U


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 5, 2007)

Under my thumb. Rolling Stones.

J


----------



## bexy (Dec 5, 2007)

*Jack The Ripper - Morrissey

R*


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 5, 2007)

Redemption Song- Robert Nesta Marley aka Bob!

Forget the letter. C


----------



## fantasizinghydrahead (Dec 5, 2007)

God of Emptiness - Morbid Angel


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2007)

Saw Red - Sublime

D


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 5, 2007)

_Date Rape _- Sublime

*E*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ebb Tide - Frank Chacksfield


E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2007)

Enter Faith - Soulfly

H


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hanukkah Song (1, 2, and 3)- Adam Sandler 


G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

Girl In A T-Shirt - ZZ Top

T


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tumbling Down- Paolo Nutini


N


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2007)

No Feelings - Sex Pistols

S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 5, 2007)

Snow - Red Hot Chili Peppers


W


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2007)

War - Bob Marley

R


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 5, 2007)

Rock N Roll Band -- Boston
D


----------



## bexy (Dec 5, 2007)

*Disappointed - Morrissey!

D*


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2007)

Dirt Off Your Shoulders - Jay-Z

S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 5, 2007)

Sin City - AC/DC

Y


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 5, 2007)

You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth -- Meatloaf

H


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 5, 2007)

Heartz of Men - 2pac

N


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 5, 2007)

Name - Goo Goo Dolls

E or M


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 5, 2007)

Nobody's Diary -- Yazoo

Y


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 5, 2007)

Oops too slow
How about
Earn Enough For Us -- XTC

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2007)

She's My Kind of Rain - Tim McGraw

 N


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2007)

Niki FM - Hawthorne Heights

M


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2007)

Money - Pink Floyd

Y


----------



## bexy (Dec 6, 2007)

*youngest was the most loved - morrissey

D*


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2007)

Da Hui - The Offspring

I


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2007)

I Told You So - Keith Urban

O


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2007)

OCD - throdL

D


----------



## bexy (Dec 6, 2007)

*Do your best and dont worry - Morrissey

Y*


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 6, 2007)

(You Can) Depend On Me - Miracles



E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 6, 2007)

Everything I Wanted - Dannii Minogue

D


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 6, 2007)

Mr. Wendel - Arrested Development

L


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 6, 2007)

Oops, I was too slow, I'll go with yours -

Dreaming - Blondie

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 6, 2007)

G.I. Blues - Elvis Presley

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2007)

Sure Shot - Beastie Boys

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2007)

Take It To The Limit - The Eagles

T


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 6, 2007)

Time- Pink Floyd

B


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Bernadette - Four Tops


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 6, 2007)

Escapade - Janet Jackson

D or E


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 6, 2007)

Dancing Nancies-DMB

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2007)

*wonders where the "R" is coming from*

Shake The Disease - Depeche Mode

E or S


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> *wonders where the "R" is coming from*
> 
> Shake The Disease - Depeche Mode
> 
> E or S



I use my own letters. Taking the last letter of the song doesnt mix things up enough. Ok!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm one to play by the rules, not create my own.

Engine, Engine #9 - Roger Miller


9 or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 6, 2007)

Enjoy The View - Aiden

W


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 6, 2007)

Wouldn't It Be Nice- The Beach Boys


C or E


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 6, 2007)

Country Song - Pure Prarie League

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Glad All Over - DC5


R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2007)

Run Through The Jungle - Creedence Clearwater Revival

E or L


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 6, 2007)

Lola - The Kinks

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Agent Double-O Soul - Edwin Starr


L


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 6, 2007)

Lullaby- Jack Johnson


Y


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 7, 2007)

You Oughta Know - Alanis Morisette

W


----------



## Ryan (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome To Planet Motherf-cker - White Zombie

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 7, 2007)

Remember When - Alan Jackson

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Nowhere To Run - J.J. Cale

N again


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 7, 2007)

Numb - Linkin Park

B


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Got To Get You Into My Life - Beatles


E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 7, 2007)

Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen

S


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 7, 2007)

Superfreak- I am Rick James Biatch!

K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 7, 2007)

Keep The Fire Burnin' - REO Speedwagon

N


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 7, 2007)

Nite and Day - Al B Sure

E or T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 7, 2007)

MrsSunGoddess said:


> Nite and Day - Al B Sure
> 
> E or T




 I'm confused. Have the rules changed? I thought it was name a song from the last letter. If they haven't changed, then the letter would be Y - right?

You Had Me From Hello - Kenny Chesney

O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh Happy Day - Edwin Hawkins Singers


Y


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 7, 2007)

You're My Drug - The Dukes of Stratosphere

G


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 7, 2007)

Get Me Away From Here, I'm Dying - Belle and Sebastian


G again!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Gone Fishing - Chris Rea

another G...


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 7, 2007)

Guelah Papyrus - Phish

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Stop, Stop, Stop - Holllies

P


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 7, 2007)

Private Idaho - B-52's

O


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

Over and Over- Nelly

R


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 7, 2007)

Rock You Like A Hurricane - The Scorpions

E


----------



## elle camino (Dec 7, 2007)

eagles goth - eagles of death metal

h


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 7, 2007)

Heh. I was just listening to that song... FREAKY!
*Looks around to see of Elle is peeking over my shoulder*

Anyway... "Heavy Metal in the Night" - Dream Evil

T


----------



## elle camino (Dec 7, 2007)

thank you jack white - flaming lips

e


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Everyones Laughing - Spaniels


G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello

S


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 7, 2007)

Say goodbye to Hollywood -- Billy Joel

D


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

Do You Realize?- The Flaming Lips



Z or E


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2007)

*Everyday is like Sunday...Morrissey

Y

*


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

You've Got A Friend- James Taylor


D


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't Ask Me Why - Billy Joel

Y again


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

You're So Damn Hot- OK Go


T


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2007)

*The more you ignore me the closer i get...Morrissey


T*


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

The Way I Am- Ingrid Michaelson


M


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 7, 2007)

My Worst Fear - Rascal Flatts

R


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ruby- The Kaiser Chiefs


Y


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 7, 2007)

Your Song - Elton John

G


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

Girl In Between- Ben Kweller


N


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 7, 2007)

Nowhere with Love - Harry Connick Jr.

E or V


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 8, 2007)

Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 8, 2007)

Round Round - Sugababes

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Don't Be Afraid To Love - Moonglows


E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

Every Second Counts - Chris Rea

S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 8, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> I'm confused. Have the rules changed? I thought it was name a song from the last letter. If they haven't changed, then the letter would be Y - right?
> 
> You Had Me From Hello - Kenny Chesney
> 
> O



Sorry, I don't know what I was thinking - DUH! lol


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 8, 2007)

Santeria - Sublime

A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 8, 2007)

All Together Now - The Farm

W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Whispering Bells - Dell Vikings


S


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 8, 2007)

Scumbag- Green Day


G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

Green River - Creedence Clearwater Revival

R


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 8, 2007)

Relax- Mika


X


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 8, 2007)

Well... aren't you a tricky one?

"X Gon' Give It To Ya" - DMX

A


----------



## elle camino (Dec 8, 2007)

all the young punks - the clash

s


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 8, 2007)

Stay - Sugarland

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

Yellow Submarine - Beatles

E or N


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 8, 2007)

Ebony Eyes -- Bob Welch

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Selfish One - Jackie Ross


E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 8, 2007)

Eternal Rest - Avenged Sevenfold

T


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 8, 2007)

Too Late For Love Def Leppard

V or E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 8, 2007)

Empty apartments - Yellowcard


S


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 8, 2007)

Save Your Love - Great White

E or V again


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 8, 2007)

Enter sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 8, 2007)

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Rock Your Baby (Produced by Harry Casey & Richard Finch from KC & The Sunshine Band)- George McCrae

Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 8, 2007)

Restless farewell - Bob Dylan

L


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 8, 2007)

Living in a Box - Living in a Box

X


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 8, 2007)

S...t to slow again 

You're no good _ Bob dylan

D

( I'm saying that to myself so it not will be any  here!)


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 8, 2007)

And Cobra did bite to fast :doh:


----------



## Ryan (Dec 8, 2007)

Dragula - Rob Zombie

A


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 8, 2007)

All right X is mean how about

Xanadu -- Rush

U


----------



## Ryan (Dec 8, 2007)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Everybody's Talking - Nillson


G


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 8, 2007)

Enough is Enough -- April Wine

H


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 8, 2007)

OOPS too slow 

Godzilla Blue Oyster Cult

A


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 8, 2007)

Armagideon Time - The Clash

O or E


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 8, 2007)

Wouldn't it be M or E ?
I choose M
Mainstreet - Bob Seger


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 8, 2007)

cobrasnyper said:


> Wouldn't it be M or E ?
> I choose M
> Mainstreet - Bob Seger



You're right - sorry


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 8, 2007)

Tnt - Ac / Dc

T


----------



## Ryan (Dec 8, 2007)

The More I Drink - Blake Shelton

K


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 8, 2007)

Kid Gloves - Rush

S


----------



## Ryan (Dec 8, 2007)

Shoot To Thrill - AC/DC

L


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 8, 2007)

Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin' - Journey

Ha!

' or N


----------



## bexy (Dec 8, 2007)

*I think ill go for the N and not the ' lol

November spawned a monster....Morrissey


R*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 8, 2007)

Ramblin' Round - Arlo Guthrie

D


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 8, 2007)

Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2007)

Restless - Alison Krauss

S


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

Staple It Together- Jack Johnson


R


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 9, 2007)

Respect - Aretha Franklin

T


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Dec 9, 2007)

The Metal - Tenacious D

C


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

No no, you don't get to change the rules.


Life is a Highway- Tom Petty


Y


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, is it that "The" doesn't count if it's the first word of a song title?

Okay - 

You're All I Have - Snow Patrol

V


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

"The" counts. I was talking about you deciding that the next song should start with a C, when the letter C is no where to be found in the words "The Metal".

V

Vineyard- Jackopierce


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Dec 9, 2007)

So what's the next letter?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

D, darlin. I thought you were a college grad?


----------



## Fairlight88 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, now I'm kinda confused  Oh well, I'll save this for later


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

A rule that was made says that if a song ends in "E", you can opt to use the next to last letter.


Either way, the next song starts with D...

"Do You Ever Wonder"- Blue October


So the next one is R....


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Dec 9, 2007)

Haha, okay, I'm retarded.  Give me a few posts to warm up.

Reptilia - The Strokes

A


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

All Star- Smashmouth

(from what I recall, you really like this band...particularly "Walking on the Sun")

R again...


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 9, 2007)

Rapture - Blondie

R or E


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Dec 9, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> All Star- Smashmouth
> 
> (from what I recall, you really like this band...particularly "Walking on the Sun")
> 
> R again...



I have no idea what you're talking about. Any evidence to the contrary should be treated as heresy and disallowed in...uh...this thread. 

Red Light Indicates Doors are Secured - Arctic Monkeys

D


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

Drop it Like it's Hot- Snoop Dogg

T


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Dec 9, 2007)

Teasing to Please - Cute is What We Aim For 

S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 9, 2007)

Slowly, Slowly - Magnapop

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

You can Breathe- Jack's Mannequin

H or E

_I just had to review the evidence... it's quite the piece of work._


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 9, 2007)

Holiday - Madonna

Y again


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Dec 9, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> You can Breathe- Jack's Mannequin
> 
> H or E
> 
> _I just had to review the evidence... it's quite the piece of work._



Blasphemer. No such thing exists. 

You're a God - Vertical Horizon

D again. Hohohoho.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't Lie- Black Eyed Peas


I or E

Don't tempt me... I'll share it with everybody.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Dec 9, 2007)

I Walk the Line - Johnny Cash.



Oops.

N or E


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

NJ Falls Into The Atlantic- Senses Fail


C


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Dec 9, 2007)

Cliffs of Dover - Eric Johnson

R

Damn good song by the way. What the hell, Guitar Hero.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

Read My Lips - Loverboy


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sky High - Jigsaw


H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

Highway To Hell - AC/DC

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

No Time To Cry - Sisters Of Mercy

Y?


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 9, 2007)

What happened to L?

Let's Stay Together - Al Green

R


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

"Radio Free Europe" by R.E.M.

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Every Day With You Girl - Dennis Yost & The Classics Four



L


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

MrsSunGoddess said:


> What happened to L?
> 
> Let's Stay Together - Al Green
> 
> R


:blink: Er... :huh: Good question... guess I shouldn't play this game with my head somewhere else... :huh:



autopaint-1 said:


> Every Day With You Girl - Dennis Yost & The Classics Four
> 
> 
> 
> L


Looking For The Summer - Chris Rea

R

*checks twice before hitting the "submit" button*
Okay, I think, this time I have the right letter...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2007)

Sweetnnekked said "Ramblin' Round - Arlo Guthrie"


Then I say:

Ramblin' Round (Ramblin' man) - Bob Dylan or traditionel

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't Pull You Love - Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds


E


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

Emo Song- The Starting Line


G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

Getcha Groove On - Limp Bizkit

N


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 9, 2007)

Never Gonna Stop (The Red Red Kroovy) - Rob Zombie

P, Y or )... your choice


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

Papercut - Linkin Park

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

Tosh - Fluke

H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello Hello - Sopwith Camel


O


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 9, 2007)

Ode To My Family - Cranberries

Y


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 9, 2007)

Yellow-Coldplay

W


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 9, 2007)

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 9, 2007)

Suicide Blonde - INXS

D or E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 9, 2007)

Everything ends - Slipknot

S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 9, 2007)

Should I Stay Or Should I Go - The Clash
 
O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Open The Door To Your Heart - Darryl Banks


T


----------



## elle camino (Dec 9, 2007)

this is all i came to do - dinosaur jr.

O


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 9, 2007)

October - Evanescence

R


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 9, 2007)

Rebels of the Sacred Heart - Flogging Molly

T


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 9, 2007)

Roadhouse Blues -- The Doors

S


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 9, 2007)

Too slow again,

Torn Creed

N


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 9, 2007)

Nil Sen La - Clannad

A


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 9, 2007)

After The Fall - Journey

L


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 9, 2007)

Love Song- The Cure/311

G


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 9, 2007)

_Give Me a Reason _- Brandon Paris Band

*N*


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 9, 2007)

Night of the Dancing Flame - Roisin Murphy

E or M


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 9, 2007)

Mr. X - Victor

X


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 9, 2007)

Everyday-DMB


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 9, 2007)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton John

U


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 9, 2007)

_Uncle Johnny _ - The Killers

*Y*


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 9, 2007)

Uncle Albert / Admiral Halsey -- Paul McCartney

Y


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 9, 2007)

cobrasnyper said:


> Uncle Albert / Admiral Halsey -- Paul McCartney
> 
> Y



:blink:

Weirrrrrrrrrrrd. We both picked a song that started with the word _Uncle_ and ended in a *Y*...


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 9, 2007)

Well since you went first, I'll pick a new one.
Your Mama Don't Dance - Loggins and Messina

C or E


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 9, 2007)

You know you're right- Nirvana

T


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 9, 2007)

cobrasnyper said:


> Well since you went first, I'll pick a new one.
> Your Mama Don't Dance - Loggins and Messina
> 
> C or E



Come as you are- Nirvana

R or E


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 9, 2007)

_Return the Favour_ - The Hives

*R*


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 9, 2007)

Radar Love Golden Earring

V or E


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 9, 2007)

_Extraordinary Girl_- Green Day

*L*


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 9, 2007)

Lover lay down- DMB

N


----------



## elle camino (Dec 9, 2007)

no cars go - arcade fire

o


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 9, 2007)

One Way or Another - Blondie

R


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh L'Amour -- Erasure

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2007)

Raining On Sunday - Keith Urban

Y


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeh Yeh - Matt Bianco

H


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 9, 2007)

Head First - The Babys

T


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 9, 2007)

_Tiger Tiger_ - The Sadies

*R*


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 9, 2007)

Road To Nowhere - Talking Heads
E or R


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 9, 2007)

_Everybody's Going Wild_ - The Detroit Cobras

*D*


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 9, 2007)

Dammit - Blink - 182

T


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 9, 2007)

Talk Talk - Talk Talk

K


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 9, 2007)

_Knocked Up_ - Kings Of Leon

*P*


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 10, 2007)

P Machinery - Propaganda

Y


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 10, 2007)

_Your Touch_ - The Black Keys.

*H*


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 10, 2007)

Hypnotic Tango - My Mine

O


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 10, 2007)

_One Hundred Stories_ - Alkaline Trio

*S*


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 10, 2007)

Strangelove -- Depeche Mode

V or E

Gotta go


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

Vans- The Pack


S


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 10, 2007)

She talks to angels- The Black Crowes

S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 10, 2007)

Save It For Later - The English Beat

R


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 10, 2007)

Remedy- The Black Crowes

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

You're Got A Friend- James Taylor


D


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 10, 2007)

Darshan - B 21

N


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 10, 2007)

_No More_ - The Greenhornes

*E*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 10, 2007)

Shine - Rollins Band

N or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm going to go with R or E, not sure where the S came from .... glad to know I'm not the only one lol.


Respect - Aretha Franklin

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

The Unforgiven - Apocalyptica

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 10, 2007)

Im such a dumbass lol

Never Again - Kelly Clarkson

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2007)

Natty Dread - Bob Marley

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Down On The Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2007)

Rainy Days and Mondays - The Carpenters

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Someday Never Comes - CCR

S


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 10, 2007)

Stone Cold Hearted -- Bloodline

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Dream On - Depeche Mode

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 10, 2007)

Not Big - Lily Allen

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Green River - CCR

R


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2007)

Ripple - Grateful Dead

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 10, 2007)

Eyeless- Slipknot


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Spooky Zone - Dancewolf

E or N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Everybody Loves A Clown - Gary Lewis

N


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2007)

No More Sorrow - Linkin Park


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Who'll Stop The Rain - CCR

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice To Be With You - Gallery


U


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 10, 2007)

Under My Umbrella - Incubus

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

A Little Less Conversation - Elvis (I think)

N


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

New York, New York- Frank Sinatra


K


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 10, 2007)

Kiss to Build a Dream On - Louis Armstrong

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Never Before - Deep Purple

E or R


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 10, 2007)

Ride Like the Wind - Christopher Cross

D


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

Dust on the Bottle- John Michael Montgomery


L or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 10, 2007)

El Paso - Marty Robbins

O


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh Word?- Beastie Boys

D or ? if you're feeling brave


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 10, 2007)

Dancing Queen - Abba

N


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 10, 2007)

*The Fiery Furnaces* -- _Navy Nurse_

... if this was scattegories, i'd be getting two points right now.  

*E* or *S*


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 11, 2007)

Sweet Dreams - The Eurthymics

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2007)

She's Everything - Brad Paisley

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

Groovy Feeling - Fluke


G


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 11, 2007)

Gutless - Anthrophobia

S


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 11, 2007)

Slowride - Foghat

E


Take it easy!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 11, 2007)

Erik the Awful - Ray Stevens 

L


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds- The Beatles


S


themadhatter- Everytime I hear that song, I think of "The thing I like about high school girls is that I keep getting older, but they stay the same age."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

Spiderweb - No Doubt

B


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 11, 2007)

Brian Wilson - Barenaked Ladies

N


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 11, 2007)

Nobody But Me - Blake Shelton

E or M


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Eleven Roses - Wrens


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

Misfit - Amy Studt

F


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

Wouldn't it be T?

Time- Hootie and the Blowfish


M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2007)

Easy To Be Hard - Three Dog Night

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't Pay The Ferryman - Chris DeBurgh

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

No Limits - 2 Unlimited

S


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

Senorita- Justin Timberlake

A


*It's ok, you can go ahead and laugh at the choice...*


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 11, 2007)

"AppleTree" by Erykah Badu


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 11, 2007)

"Everything Is Everything" - Donny Hathaway 

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

Genetic Engineering - OMD

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 11, 2007)

Girl Eyes - Eve 6

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

Starshine - Gorillaz

E or N


----------



## moore2me (Dec 11, 2007)

No Not Much - the Four Lads

H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 11, 2007)

How Do You Do - Mouth & MacNeal



O


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 11, 2007)

"Outta The World" - Ashford & Simpson 

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Dee I - Rocketones


I


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 11, 2007)

"It's Your Thing" - The Isley Brothers 

G


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 11, 2007)

Groove Is In The Heart - Deee - Lite

T


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 11, 2007)

Til I Hear It From You - Gin Blossoms

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Up On The Roof - Drifters


F


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 11, 2007)

Fly By Night - Rush

T


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

Tiny Dancer- Elton John


R


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 11, 2007)

Rock and Roll Party In The Street - Axe

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2007)

Tinseltown - SheDaisy

N


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 12, 2007)

Noorie - Bally Sagoo Feat Gunjan

I or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2007)

Everyday America - Sugarland


A


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 12, 2007)

Ain't That A Shame - Cheap Trick

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2007)

Mr. Mom - Lonestar

M


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2007)

Milkshake- Kelis


K or E


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2007)

it's e. 


either - allen toussaint


R


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2007)

Rollin' With the Flow - Mark Chestnut


W


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 12, 2007)

Wrapp - Republica

P


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 12, 2007)

Problem Child - AC/DC

D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 12, 2007)

Disintegration - The Cure

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2007)

No Son Of Mine - Genesis

E or N


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2007)

No Other Way- Jack Johnson


Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 12, 2007)

Your Still The One - Shania Twain

N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2007)

Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


Y


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 12, 2007)

"You and I" by Stevie Wonder

I


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2007)

I forgot more then you'll ever know - Bob Dylan

Maybe he did hit the wall too and is burnt out like me

W


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2007)

Who'll Stop The Rain - CCR

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2007)

Nothin' Better To Do - LeAnn Rimes


O


----------



## moore2me (Dec 12, 2007)

Ozark Mountain Jubilee - the Oak Ridge Boys

E or E or L (I moved three spaces instead of two.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2007)

Every Other Weekend - Reba McEntire and Kenny Chesney

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2007)

Dharma For One - Jethro Tull

E or N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2007)

Now That We Found Love - Heavy D & The Boyz


E or V


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 12, 2007)

Evenflow - Pearl Jam

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2007)

What Hurts the Most - Rascal Flatts

T


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2007)

Three Little Birdies- Bob Marley


S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 12, 2007)

Smile - Lilly Allen

L or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Engine Engine #9 - Roger Miller


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ladies Love Country Boys - Trace Adkins

 
S


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sway- Michael Buble


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2007)

You Can Get It If You Really Want - Jimmy Cliff

T


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2007)

Tokyo Tan- Honeybrowne


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Never Ending Song Of Love - Delaney & Bonnie


E


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Dec 12, 2007)

Evil And A Heathen - Franz Ferdinand

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2007)

No Woman, No Cry - Fugees

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2007)

You Look Good In My Shirt - Keith Urban

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2007)

Take You There - Sean Kingston

R or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2007)

England Swings - Roger Miller

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2007)

Swing - Trace Adkins


G


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 13, 2007)

Golden Years - David Bowie

S


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2007)

So Long Jimmy- James Blunt


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2007)

You - Rascal Flatts


U


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2007)

Under The Weather- KT Tunstall


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Right Here, Right Now - Fatboy Slim

W


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2007)

Wonderwall- Oasis


L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Love Song - The Cure

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Gloria - Cadillacs



A


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2007)

A Different World - Bucky Covington


D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Deeply Dippy - Right Said Fred

y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2007)

You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate


G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Gimme Dat Ding - The Pipkins


G


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm really having fun with this thread, I'm loving how different each of our song preferences are.

Guartan Amera - Celia Cruz

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2007)

Another Night - Real McCoy


Y



I totally agree...I am really enjoying this thread. I like learning about new music and everyone has put in some really different choices. I just listened to Gimme Dat Ding by The Pipkins....that is a really cool song and the 1st time I have ever heard of the group. Thank you for introducing me to some really interesting choices in music!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry....the next letter is actually a *T*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

All I Really Want - Alanis Morissette

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2007)

The Tracks of My Tears - Boyz to Men


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Since You Been Gone - Kelly Clarkson

N or E


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2007)

No Class- Mickey Avalon


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Shattered Dreams - Johnny Hates Jazz

S


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2007)

So Long- Guster


G


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 13, 2007)

Glamorous - Fergie

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Sunshine On A Rainy Day - Opus 3

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2007)

You Gotta Be - Des'ree


E or B


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Eight Miles High - Byrds


H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Hold On - Wilson Phillips

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2007)

No One - Alicia Keys


E or N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2007)

Everything Is Beautiful - Ray Stevens

L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Let's Dance - David Bowie

C or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 13, 2007)

East Bound & Down - Jerry Reed


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2007)

Never Marry A Railroad Man - Shocking Blue

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 13, 2007)

Never Be Anyone Else But You - Ricky Nelson


U


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 13, 2007)

U + Ur Hand - Pink

D


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 13, 2007)

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC DC

P


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2007)

Push - Madonna

H


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 13, 2007)

Head First - The Babys

T


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 13, 2007)

Toys In The Attic - Aerosmith

C


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 14, 2007)

"Catch" ~ The Cure

~ *H* ~


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Hush - Deep Pueple

H


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 14, 2007)

Happy Christmas (War Is Over) - John Lennon

S or R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

Should've Known Better - Richard Marx

R


----------



## moore2me (Dec 14, 2007)

Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer - Burl Ives

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

R.S.V.P. - 5 Star

P


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 14, 2007)

Put Your Records On- Corinne Bailey Rae


N


----------



## moore2me (Dec 14, 2007)

Name Game - Shirley Ellis

E or M


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

Mama - Spice Girls

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Absurd - Fluke

D


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 14, 2007)

Dizz Knee Land - Dada

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 14, 2007)

Down At The Twist And Shout - Mary Chapin Carpenter

T


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 14, 2007)

"Too Hot" - Kool & the Gang 

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

The Walk - The Cure

K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Kiddio - Brook Benton


O


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 14, 2007)

"Over and Over" - Michael Cooper 

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Runaway - Del Shannon

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 14, 2007)

"You're So You" - Ivana Santilli 

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Um Um Um Um Um - Major Lance


M


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

Miscommunication - Delta Goodrem

N


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 14, 2007)

Neon - John Mayer

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Neon Rainbow - Box Tops


W


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2007)

Walk On The Ocean --- Toad The Wet Sprocket


N


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 14, 2007)

Naughty Naughty - John Parr

Y


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 14, 2007)

You're Sixteen (You're Beautiful and You're Mine) - Ringo Starr

N or N or E or ()


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 14, 2007)

No Reply - The Beatles

Y again


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 14, 2007)

>koff<

You Light Up My Life - Debbie Boone



F or E


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 14, 2007)

Uggh I hated that song.

Eighties -- Killing Joke

S


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 14, 2007)

I cringed just typing it.

Stickwitu - The Pussycat Dolls

U


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 14, 2007)

Uptown Girl- Billy Joel


L


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 14, 2007)

Limelight -- Rush

T


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 14, 2007)

Two Step- Dave Matthews Band


P


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 14, 2007)

Pump It Up -- Elvis Costello

P again


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2007)

Pennyroyal Tea ---- Nirvana


A


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 14, 2007)

Ammonia Avenue -- The Alan Parsons Project

U or E


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 14, 2007)

Even in Death - Evanescence

H


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 14, 2007)

Hard as A Rock -- Bulletboys

K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 15, 2007)

Kiss This - Aaron Tippin

S


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 15, 2007)

Son of a Son of a Sailor - Buffett

R


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 15, 2007)

"Red Skies At Night" ~ The Fixx


~ *T *~


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 15, 2007)

The Weak and Wounded - Silverstein


----------



## duraznos (Dec 15, 2007)

don't stop believin' - journey


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 15, 2007)

No One - Alicia Keys

N or E


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Dec 15, 2007)

_Never To Late_ - Three Days Grace

*E*


----------



## duraznos (Dec 15, 2007)

Everyday People - Sly and the Family Stone

E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

I will take the L on this one.

Low - Kelly Clarkson

W


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

Waitin' For The Bus - ZZ Top

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Stubborn Kind Of Fellow - Marving Gaye


W


----------



## bexy (Dec 15, 2007)

*We hate it when our friends become successful...Morrissey

L*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

Lately - Samantha Mumba

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 15, 2007)

You & Me - The Unknowns


E


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 15, 2007)

Easy Come, Easy Go - Bobby Sherman

O


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

Omen III - Magic Affair

Hmmm... well... I or 3 or N?


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 15, 2007)

Nowhere Man - Beatles

N


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 15, 2007)

No One - Alicia Keys

N or E


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 15, 2007)

Everlong- Foo Fighters. Cant get enough of it, haha. 

G


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 15, 2007)

Gimme Gimme Gimme - Black Flag (whoo! Henry Rollins! Haha)

E (yet, again) :doh:


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 15, 2007)

Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm- Crash Test Dummies

M


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Midnight In Moscow - Kenny Ball

W


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 15, 2007)

Whole Lotta Rosie AC DC

I or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 15, 2007)

I Will Survive - Cake

V or E


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 15, 2007)

Ventura Highway - America

Y


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 15, 2007)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Go All The Way - Raspberries

Y


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 15, 2007)

You Spin Me Round - Dead or Alive

D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

Dancing In The Dark - Bruce Springsteen

K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 15, 2007)

Keep The Ball Rollin' - Jay and the Techniques

N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 15, 2007)

Never gonna give you up - Rick Astley


P


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 15, 2007)

Panic Attacks Are What Makes Me, Me by A Sunny Day In Glasgow

E


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 15, 2007)

Ending Start - European System of Weights and Measures....err, I mean Metric

(Hey, well I thought it was original/clever!!!!) 


T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 15, 2007)

The Christmas song - Nat King Cole


G


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 15, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ending Start - European System of Weights and Measures....err, I mean Metric
> 
> (Hey, well I thought it was original/clever!!!!)



I love Metric. I have a running crush on Emily Haines, I think she's just so cool. 

Great Ocean Road by The Gathering

D


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 15, 2007)

Destroyer - The Kinks

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

Railroad Worksong - The Notting Hillbillies

G


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 15, 2007)

Girls- Beastie Boys

S


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 15, 2007)

Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) - Eurhythmics (sp?)

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

Simply The Best - Tina Turner

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 15, 2007)

That Sunday That Summer - Nat Cole


R


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 15, 2007)

Respect - Train

T


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 15, 2007)

Thick As A Brick -- Jethro Tull

K


----------



## mango (Dec 16, 2007)

*King of the Road - Roger Miller


D*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't You - Simple Minds

U


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 16, 2007)

You Are The One - A-ha

N or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmm, I thought it was U, so here's a U song;

Universal Soldier - Donovan 

and for you E fans


Every Little Bits Hurts - Brenda Holloway


R or S (I am truly confused here)


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 16, 2007)

Rhymin and Stealin - Beastie Boys

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 16, 2007)

autopaint-1 said:


> Hmm, I thought it was U, so here's a U song;
> 
> Universal Soldier - Donovan
> 
> ...



Sorry it appear's that I got my words and letters mixed up in my hungover state lol.

November rain - Guns 'n' Roses

N


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 16, 2007)

Notorious - Duran Duran

S


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 16, 2007)

"See Me, Feel Me" by The Who

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Everything's Coming Up Roses - Ethel Merman

S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 16, 2007)

Somewhere Over the Rainbow - Israel Kamakawiwo"ole

W


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

What's Up With That - ZZ Top

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Teardrops On Your Letter - Hank Ballard


R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 16, 2007)

Roll With It - Oasis

T


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 16, 2007)

In the spirit of the season...

The Night Santa Went Crazy - Weird Al Yankovic

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 16, 2007)

You're So Fine - Falcons

E


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 16, 2007)

E-bow The Letter - R.E.M.

R


----------



## moore2me (Dec 16, 2007)

Y'all Come Back Saloon - the Oak Ridge Boys

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 16, 2007)

No ONe To Depend On - Santana


N


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 16, 2007)

Never Had No One Ever - The Smiths


R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Rubber Biscuit - Chips


T


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 16, 2007)

The Mars Volta -- _Televators_

*S*


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 16, 2007)

Sally - Gogol Bordello

Y

Haha, how I haven't noticed this before is beyond me, but according to my itunes the proper genre for Gogol Bordello is "Weird" I wonder who encoded that one? Maybe I should start paying for my music....


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 16, 2007)

You're My Best Friend - Queen

D


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 16, 2007)

Do Your Thing - Basement Jaxx

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2007)

God Must Be Busy - Brooks & Dunn

Y


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 17, 2007)

You're My Best Friend - Queen

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2007)

Dream On - Depeche Mode


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 17, 2007)

Nothings Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship

W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Why Do You Cry - The Charts

Y


----------



## moore2me (Dec 17, 2007)

Yule Dance - Dan Fogelberg  (original composition, 1999)

E or C


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 17, 2007)

Catch Me While Im Sleeping - Pink

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2007)

Gone Crazy - Alan Jackson

Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 17, 2007)

"Yes Yes Y'All" - Geto Boys 

L


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 17, 2007)

Love Plus One - Haircut 100

E or N


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 17, 2007)

'Evil Woman' - Electric Light Orchestra

N


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 17, 2007)

Never Tear Us Apart - INXS

T


----------



## Ryan (Dec 17, 2007)

Tequila Sunrise - The Eagles

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 17, 2007)

"Evil" - Earth Wind and Fire 

L


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 17, 2007)

Licking Cream - Sevendust

M


----------



## Ryan (Dec 17, 2007)

Move Along - All American Rejects

G


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 17, 2007)

"Get Up, Get Into It, Get Involved" by James Brown 

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't Let Go - Roy Hamilton

O


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 17, 2007)

Over My Head---------------------Fleetwood Mac

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Day After Day - Shango


Y


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 17, 2007)

"You Should Hear How She Talks About You" - Melissa Manchester 

U


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 17, 2007)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers

G or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2007)

Groovy Little Hippy Pad - ZZ Top

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dragostea Din Tei -O-Zone


I


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll Take You There - General Public

R or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Eight Miles High - Byrds


H


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 17, 2007)

Head Over Heels - Tears For Fears

Makes me want to walk in slow-motion through a school.

S


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 17, 2007)

you. are. a. jackass. sir.

Neva Dinova -- *She Can't Change*

_if it's too hard, be honesssst._ (i've been singing this song non-stop for two weeks now it feels like, i swear to god.)

*G *or *E*.

sonuvabitch.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 17, 2007)

Strength of the World - Avenged Sevenfold

D


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 17, 2007)

Dating A Porn Star- Deb Talan


R


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 17, 2007)

Radio Song - REM

G


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 17, 2007)

Gimme More- Britney Spears 

shut up

R or E


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 17, 2007)

Everything About You Ugly Kid Joe

U


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 17, 2007)

Upside Down- Jack Johnson


N


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 17, 2007)

Never Say Never _ Romeo Void

R


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 17, 2007)

"Roni" - Bobby Brown 

*I *


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 17, 2007)

Inside Out - Eve 6

T


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 17, 2007)

True Faith - New Order

H


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 17, 2007)

Flashing Lights- Kanye West


S


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 17, 2007)

Squaredance - Eminem

M


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 17, 2007)

Moron - Sum 41

N


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 18, 2007)

No Apologies - Eminem

M


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 18, 2007)

Multiply- Jamie Lidell


Y


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 18, 2007)

You Don't Know - 50 Cent, Cashis, Lloyd Banks, Eminem

M


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 18, 2007)

Money Maker- Ludacris


R


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 18, 2007)

Rain Man - Eminem

M


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 18, 2007)

More Than A Memory - Garth Brooks

Y


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 18, 2007)

Yellow Brick Road - Eminem

M


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

Er... I don't think Eminem is the song...

So I would say this should be a "D"...

Drop Dead Beautiful - Six Was Nine

L


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 18, 2007)

Lose Yourself - Eminem

F


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 18, 2007)

Fashion - David Bowie

N


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 18, 2007)

Never Enough - Eminem

H


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 18, 2007)

Holiday - Madonna

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 18, 2007)

You Are Everything - Stylistics

G


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 18, 2007)

Guerilla Radio- RATM


O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 18, 2007)

On Broadway - The Drifters


Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 18, 2007)

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet - Bachman-Turner Overdrive

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 18, 2007)

Trouble - Pink

L or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 18, 2007)

Let Her Cry - Hootie & The Blowfish

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

Year Of The Cat - Al Steward

T


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 18, 2007)

Take Sword - The RZA

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Dance Girl Dance - Norman Fox & The Rob Roys

E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 18, 2007)

Every night's another story - The Early November


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 18, 2007)

You Can Call Me Al- Paul Simon


L


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

Let's Dance - David Bowie

E or C


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 18, 2007)

Changes - David Bowie

E or S


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 18, 2007)

Smokin' Boston

N or '


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 19, 2007)

No Rain - Blind Melon

N


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 19, 2007)

Nail In The Coffin - Eminem


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 19, 2007)

Never Loved You Anyway - The Corrs

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 19, 2007)

You Don't Own Me - Leslie Gore


E


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm going with M instead.


Music is My Hot, Hot Sex- CSS (It's the song on the iPod Touch commercials)


X... good luck.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Xplosion - Outkast

(I used Xanadu a long time ago)

N


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 19, 2007)

"Night And Day" - Al B Sure 

*Y *


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 19, 2007)

You're My Christmas Present - Skyliners


T


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 19, 2007)

"The Night Santa Went Crazy" - "Weird" Al Yankovic

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 19, 2007)

You Have My Attention- Copeland


N


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 19, 2007)

"N.E. Heartbreak" - New Edition 

*K *


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Kiddio - Brook Benton


O


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 19, 2007)

O.P.P. - Naughty By Nature

P


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Poetry In Motion - Johnny Tillitson


N


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 19, 2007)

Night Prowler - AC DC

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Roaches - Court Jesters

S


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 19, 2007)

Sportin' a Woody - Dangerous Toys

Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 19, 2007)

You Bet We've Got Something Against You! - Black Flag

U


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 19, 2007)

U-fig 

System of a Down

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good Vibrations - The Beach Boys

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

Secret Land - Sandra


D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't Get It Twisted - Gwen Stefani

D


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 20, 2007)

Down To The Waterline - Dire Straits

E


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 20, 2007)

Everything you do is a balloon (!) Boards of Canada


n


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Now That We've Found Love - Third World


E


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 20, 2007)

Eternal Love - Utopia


E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

Everything Changes - Scatman John

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2007)

Santa Claus Is Coming To Town - Bing Crosby

N


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 20, 2007)

Nolita by Keren Ann

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

Acid Folk - Perplexer


K


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 20, 2007)

Kiss - Prince

S


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 20, 2007)

Say it aint so - Weezer

O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh What A Night - Dells

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

The Wizard - Dancewolf


D


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 20, 2007)

Dance in a Triangle - Incubus

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eastbound & Down - Jerry Reed

N


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 20, 2007)

New York - Rakim

k


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 20, 2007)

Knights by Minus The Bear

S


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 20, 2007)

Sweet Pear - Elvis Costello

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

Rock Me - Steppenwolf

E or M


----------



## Ryan (Dec 20, 2007)

"El Cuarto de Tula" - Buena Vista Social Club

A


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 20, 2007)

Anarchist Bookstore - MC Paul Barman & MF Doom	

e


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 21, 2007)

Everyday is Halloween - Ministry

N


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 21, 2007)

Ex- Girlfriend- No Doubt


D


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 21, 2007)

Dangerous Man - Trace Adkins


N


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 21, 2007)

No Scrubs- TLC


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - Beatles

D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 21, 2007)

Danger - Hilary Duff

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 21, 2007)

Rhythm of the Rain - Dan Fogelberg


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 21, 2007)

No Pity (In The Naked City) - Jackie Wilson


You have two choices here, Y or Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes I Do - Rascal Flatts


O


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 21, 2007)

"Outstanding" - The Gap Band 

*G*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 21, 2007)

Good Directions - Luke Bryan


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 21, 2007)

Sucker - Peaches

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2007)

Read My Lips - Duran Duran


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 21, 2007)

Show Me Love - Robyn

V or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2007)

Viva Las Vegas - ZZ Top


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 21, 2007)

She Don't Know She's Beautiful - Sammy Kershaw


L


----------



## Big D. (Dec 21, 2007)

Last Orders Please-Faces
R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 21, 2007)

Rockabilly rebel - Matchbox


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 21, 2007)

Last Night - Mar-keys


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 21, 2007)

Love is Alive - The Judds

V or E


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 21, 2007)

Venus and Mars - Paul McCartney and Wings


s


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 21, 2007)

The Tears of a Clown - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles

N


----------



## Leadfoot307 (Dec 21, 2007)

New Born by Muse


N


----------



## Jester (Dec 21, 2007)

Natural Anthem - The Postal Service

M


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 22, 2007)

Making Days Longer - RJD2

R


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 22, 2007)

Rehab - Rihanna



B


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 22, 2007)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Rehab - Rihanna
> 
> 
> 
> B



M. Ward -- _Big Boat_

Scattegories Double-Points. Cha-Ching.

*T*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2007)

Till We Ain't Strangers Anymore - Bon Jovi and LeAnn Rimes


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry....next letters are 


E or R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll take the R...

Run For Your Life - Beatles

E or F


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2007)

Fall Back - Gerald Levert


K


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 22, 2007)

Killing Moon, The - Echo and the Bunnymen


N

(No I don't count The as the first word of the title, unless it clearly suits my purposes to do so of course! )


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Nasty Girl - Vanity Six


L


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 22, 2007)

(Listen to the) Flower People - Spinal Tap

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic

T


----------



## Ryan (Dec 22, 2007)

Tom Sawyer - Rush

R


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 23, 2007)

Run To You - Bryan Adams

U


----------



## scudmissilez (Dec 23, 2007)

Unforgettable- Nat King Cole; sorry kids!

E...or L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 23, 2007)

Low - Kelly Clarkson

W


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 23, 2007)

"Wish You Were Here" by Incubus

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll take thr "R", if you don't mind...

Run Me Down - The Notting Hillbillies


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wish That You Were Mine - The Manhattans

E or N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Endlessly - Brook Benton


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2007)

You're Always On My Mind - SWV

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dear Lady Twist - Gary US Bonds


T


----------



## Jester (Dec 23, 2007)

That Is Why - Say Anything

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2007)

YOur Mama Don't Dance - Poison

E or C


----------



## Jester (Dec 23, 2007)

Come Downstairs and Say Hello - Guster 

O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh My Love - Drifters 

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2007)

Everything - Michael Buble

G


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 23, 2007)

Good Day Sunshine - The Beatles
whoops....e


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 23, 2007)

Eli's Coming - Three Dog Night

G


----------



## Jester (Dec 23, 2007)

Give it Up - The Format

P


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2007)

Picture This - Blondie

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Special Lady - Ray, Goodman & Brown

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 23, 2007)

You Really Got Me- The Kinks

M or E


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 23, 2007)

Me and the Bean - Spoon

N


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nobody's Girl- Reckless Kelly


L


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 23, 2007)

Let's Lynch the Landlord - Dead Kennedys

D


----------



## elle camino (Dec 23, 2007)

diggers of ditches everywhere - these arms are snakes

E


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 23, 2007)

Eddie Vedder - Local H (Does anyone remember this band?)

R


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ruby- Kaiser Chiefs


Y



and I have NO clue who you're talking about...


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 23, 2007)

Your Pretty Face Is Going To Hell - Iggy and the Stooges

L


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lyrical Lies- Cute Is What We Aim For


S


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 23, 2007)

Savannah Smiles - Okkervil River

S....again


----------



## elle camino (Dec 23, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> (Does anyone remember this band?)



yes. 
they had that one song that was in every single commercial for anything on earth, in 1998 or something. 
right?

also:

spinal meningitis - ween


s

again!


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 23, 2007)

Haha, yup. All of a sudden everyone was throwing around the word 'copasetic' ugh.

Stack Shot Billy - The Black Keys


Y (definitely NOT S)


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 23, 2007)

Your Guardian Angel- Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


L


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 23, 2007)

Little Bird - The White Stripes

D


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 23, 2007)

Diamonds On The Inside- Ben Harper


D or E


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 23, 2007)

Dead Disco - Metric

O


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 23, 2007)

Only Women Bleed -- Alice Cooper

D


----------



## elle camino (Dec 23, 2007)

cooooooooop.

don't you just know it - the sonics

T


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 23, 2007)

Tchaparian - Hot Chip

N


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 23, 2007)

No Matter What You Are -- Badfinger or Def Leppard

R or E


----------



## Jester (Dec 24, 2007)

Reptilia - The Strokes

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2007)

All that I Got - Fergie

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2007)

The Unforgiven - Apocalyptica

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2007)

Never My Love - The Association (1967)

V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Expressway To You Heart - Soul Survivors


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2007)

Think - Aretha Franklin

K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Kiss Me Goodbye - Petula Clark


E


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 24, 2007)

extraordinary girl - green day



L


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 24, 2007)

Life Time- Mat Kearney


M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2007)

Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel

N


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 25, 2007)

Never Gonna Come Back Down- BT


N again


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 25, 2007)

Never Enough - The Cure

H


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey Bulldog - Beatles

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Get Down Tonight - KC & The Sunshine Band


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 25, 2007)

The First Cut is the Deepest - Sheryl Crow

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 25, 2007)

The Real Thing - Gwen Stefani

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 25, 2007)

Give Me The Night - George Benson


T


----------



## Nas80 (Dec 25, 2007)

Time after time - Cyndi Lauper

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 25, 2007)

Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

Everything Counts - Depeche Mode

S...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 25, 2007)

She Drives Me Crazy - Fine Young Cannibals


Y


----------



## moore2me (Dec 25, 2007)

You're Still the One - the Oak Ridge Boys

E or N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 25, 2007)

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Easy - Commodores

Y


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 25, 2007)

Reconnect - Sevendust

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 25, 2007)

You Might Think - The Cars


K


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

Kentucky Woman - Deep Purple

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 25, 2007)

No Reply - Beatles

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 25, 2007)

You've Got A Friend - James Taylor


D


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 25, 2007)

December -- Collective Soul

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 25, 2007)

Rainy Days and Mondays - The Carpenters


S


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 25, 2007)

Save A Prayer -- Duran Duran

R


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 26, 2007)

i almost thought someone put down 'rainy day, dream away' by jimi hendrix as a response and so i was completely impressed and thrilled and then realized it was the carpenters ... and so i was not so thrilled. 

but then i realized the next letter awaiting a response was 'R' and thusly, knew what course of action i had to take:

Jimi Hendrix: _Rainy Day, Dream Away_

*R*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2007)

You Light Up My Life - Debby Boone


E or F


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 26, 2007)

F*ck You Right Back - Frankie

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2007)

Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Every Day With You Girl - Classics Four



L


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

Lost Again - Yello

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2007)

Nothing Compares to You - Sinead O'Connor

U


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 26, 2007)

Us and Them by Pink Floyd

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2007)

Mysterious Ways - U2


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

Sweet Thunder - Yello

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Rapper's Delight - Sugar Hill Gang (is this really a song?)


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2007)

Tom's Diner - DNA & Suzanne Vega


R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ready Teddy - Little Richard


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2007)

You Are Not Alone - Michael Jackson


E


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 26, 2007)

Everything Sucks - Reel Big Fish

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2007)

Better Man - Pearl Jam


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

No Time To Kill - Clint Black


L

(Thanx, DJ Google!) :bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ladies Love Country Boys - Trace Adkins


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Spanish Harlem - Ben E King/Aretha Franklin



M


----------



## Jester (Dec 26, 2007)

Move Away - The Killers

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Younger Girl - Critters/Lovin' Spoonful
(she's one of those girls who seems to come in the spring... Uhhh, 'nuff said)
L


----------



## Ryan (Dec 26, 2007)

Luv Addict - Family Force 5

Obligitory YouTube video link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPXvf67g9fY

T


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 26, 2007)

Tusk -- Fleetwood Mac

K


----------



## Ryan (Dec 26, 2007)

Kickin' My Heart Around - Black Crowes

D


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 26, 2007)

Duane's Tune -- Dickey Betts

N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 26, 2007)

Emotion - Samantha Sang

N


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 26, 2007)

Normal Like You- Everclear

U


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Up Around The Bend - CCR

D


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 27, 2007)

Drinking Song- Bob Schneider


G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Green River - CCR

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2007)

Return to Sender - Elvis

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Run Through The Jungle - CCR

E or L


----------



## Jester (Dec 27, 2007)

Leave Your Bourbon On The Shelf - The Killers

F


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2007)

Run Away - Real McCoy


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Yet Another Day - Armin van Buuren

Y again...


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 27, 2007)

You're The One - Vogues

E


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 27, 2007)

Everything- Michael Buble


G


----------



## moore2me (Dec 27, 2007)

the Great Pretender - the Platters

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Road To Nowhere - Talking Heads

E or R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Eleanore Rigby - Beatles

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2007)

You Don't Bring Me Flowers - Barbra Streisand and Neil Diamond

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2007)

Shake it Up - The Cars


P


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Pay The Devil - Van Morrison

L


----------



## moore2me (Dec 27, 2007)

the Lord's Prayer - Mario Lanza

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ride Like the Wind - Christopher Cross


D


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 27, 2007)

Dust bowl refugee - Woody Gutrie


e or e


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 27, 2007)

End Of The Road - Jerry Lee Lewis


D


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 27, 2007)

Don't Stop Me Now - Queen

W


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

What Hurts The Most - Rascal Flatts

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2007)

That's What Friends Are For - Dionne Warwick


R


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2007)

Rock This Town - Stray Cats

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2007)

Nightshift - Commodores


S


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 27, 2007)

Shouldn't it be T ?
Tear Away -- Drowning Pool

Y


----------



## Ryan (Dec 27, 2007)

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2007)

Don't Take the Girl - Tim McGraw


L


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 27, 2007)

Leftoverture Magnum Opus -- Kansas

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2007)

Stay - Sugarland

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2007)

You're Still the One - Shania Twain


E


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 28, 2007)

Empty Spaces Pink Floyd

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2007)

Swing - Trace Adkins


G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Gimme Dat Ding - The Pipkins


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2007)

Guy Like Me - Eric Church


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Easy Winners - Marvin Hamlisch


S


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 28, 2007)

"So What" by Miles Davis

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2007)

The Way You Look Tonight - Michael Buble


T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Tonight I Fell In Love - Tokens

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 28, 2007)

Easy Come, Easy Go - Bobby Sherman

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2007)

One More Night - Phil Collins


T


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2007)

Tonight Tonight Tonight - Genesis

T

(same voice, another band)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2007)

Through The Years - Kenny Rogers


S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 28, 2007)

Save Room - John Legend

M


----------



## mindovermatter (Dec 28, 2007)

Martha, My Dear - The Beatles

R


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 28, 2007)

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash

R or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2007)

Magic - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Where did Magic come from? anyway, E is the letter,


Exodus To Jazz - Eddie Harris


Z


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2007)

Where did Magic come from?



MrsSunGoddess said:


> Save Room - John Legend
> 
> M




It was meant to come after this entry....but I guess it did not work out that way. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 28, 2007)

'Zat You, Santa Claus - Louie Armstrong

S


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 28, 2007)

Show Biz Kids Steely Dan

S again


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 28, 2007)

Son Of A Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield

N


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 28, 2007)

Night of the Dancing Flame - Roisin Murphy

M or E


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 28, 2007)

My Old School _ Steely Dan

L


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 28, 2007)

Look Out Any Window - Bruce Hornsby

W


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 28, 2007)

Why Me? Styx

? E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2007)

Mama He's Crazy - the Judds


Y


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 29, 2007)

Money (That's What I Want) - The Flying Lizards

I'll give you the choice Y or T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2007)

That Girl - Maxi Priest and Shaggy


L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 29, 2007)

Lovin' You Against My Will - Gary Allan

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2007)

Lifestyles of the Not So Rich and Famous - Tracy Byrd


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 29, 2007)

Serious - Gwen Stefani

S


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 29, 2007)

"Stone Cold Bush" by Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

Hold On My Heart - Genesis

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ten Rounds with Jose Cuervo - Tracy Byrd


O


----------



## moore2me (Dec 29, 2007)

Orange Blossum Special - Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2007)

Last Dollar (Fly Away) - Tim McGraw


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 29, 2007)

You Baby - Turtles


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2007)

You Should Be Dancing - Bee Gees


G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

Gone - Switchfoot

E or N


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship	



W


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 29, 2007)

Weather With You - Crowded House

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2007)

U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer


S


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 29, 2007)

Start Me Up - The Rolling Stones

P


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Dec 29, 2007)

Put Your Records On - Corinne Bailey Rae

N


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 29, 2007)

Nugget - Cake

T


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 29, 2007)

The Zombies -- _Time of the Season_

*N*


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 29, 2007)

Not A Crime - Gogol Bordello

E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 29, 2007)

Mary Jane Shoes - Fergie

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 29, 2007)

Satisfied - Richard Marx

D


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't Rock The Jukebox - Alan Jackson

X


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2007)

Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John


U


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 29, 2007)

Unchained Melody - The Righteous Brothers

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2007)

You're the Inspiration - Chicago


N


----------



## moore2me (Dec 29, 2007)

Na, Na, Hey, Hey, Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam

E or Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2007)

Everyday America - Sugarland


A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ask The Lonely - Four Tops


Y


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 29, 2007)

You Can't Kill Rock And Roll Ozzy

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 29, 2007)

Long Trip Alone - Dierks Bentley

E - hehe!


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 29, 2007)

Empire - Queensrhyche

R or E


----------



## Britannia (Dec 29, 2007)

Eyelash Curlers & Butcher Knives - Jeffree Star

B


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 29, 2007)

B?

She Sells Sanctuary The Cult

Y


----------



## elle camino (Dec 30, 2007)

haha yeah i think a few people here get confused about the word 'last'.
at least that's my best guess.

you're black and blue - the black keys

e


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2007)

Everyday People - Reba McEntire & Carole King


E


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

If you don't mind, I'll take the "L"...

Lost In France - Bonnie Tyler

E or C


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 30, 2007)

"Curve" by John Petrucci

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2007)

Ellsworth - Rascal Flatts


H


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello - Lionel Richie

O


----------



## elle camino (Dec 30, 2007)

outsmarte*d* - the hives


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2007)

Dry Country Girl - Rascal Flatts


L


----------



## Jasminium (Dec 30, 2007)

Looking for the Perfect Beat - Afrika Bambaataa

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2007)

These Days - Rascal Flatts


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 30, 2007)

Say Hello, Wave Goodbye - Marc Almond

Y or E


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 30, 2007)

"Earth To Bella Pt. 1 & 2" by Incubus

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

A Walk In The Park - Nick Straker Band

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2007)

Angel of the Morning - Juice Newton


G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 30, 2007)

K.C. Loving - Little Willie Littlefield

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

angel-1 said:


> "Earth To Bella Pt. 1 & 2" by Incubus
> 
> * A*





Timberwolf said:


> *A* Walk In The Park - Nick Straker Band
> 
> * K*





mariac1966 said:


> *A*ngel of the Morning - Juice Newton
> 
> 
> * G*





autopaint-1 said:


> *K*.C. Loving - Little Willie Littlefield
> 
> * G*


I have to admit that this somehow confused me somewhat...

But as both of the two last songs end with a "G"...

Gone Fishing - Chris Rea

G (another one...)


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Gee - The Crows


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2007)

Each Other - Katharine McPhee


R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 30, 2007)

Rock Show - Peaches

W


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Who Needs the Peace Corps? - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention


? or S...but bonus points for ?


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Dec 30, 2007)

Smile - Lilly Allen

E or L


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 30, 2007)

Luckenbach, TX- Kinky Friedman


X


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*x Girlfriend - Mariah Carey*


*d*


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 30, 2007)

Devil Nights - Electric Six

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2007)

Smile, We Can Have Each Other - The Spinners


R


----------



## moore2me (Dec 30, 2007)

Reuben James - Kenney Rogers

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2007)

She Believes In Me - Kenny Rogers


M or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 30, 2007)

Mea Culpa - Enigma

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2007)

All I Ever Need Is You - Kenny Rogers & Dottie West


U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Unpretty - TLC

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2007)

Young - Kenney Chesney


G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Give Him A Great Big Kiss (or Briss if you prefer) - Shangra-Las


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2007)

Somebody - Reba McEntire


Y


----------



## moore2me (Dec 30, 2007)

You've Really Got a Hold On Me - Mickey Gilley

E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2007)

Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode


C or E


----------



## cobrasnyper (Dec 30, 2007)

Crystal Ball Styx

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 30, 2007)

Lonely Grill - Lonestar

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

Lost In Eden - Dancewolf

N


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

"Normal Like You" by Everclear

U


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers

G or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2007)

Gal Wine - Chaka Demus & Pliers


N or E


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

"Ear Wax" by Bauhaus


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2007)

XXX's and OOO's (An American Girl) - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word - Stevie Wonder

D


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

"Dance of the Hei Gui" by Branford Marsalis

I


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2007)

I Think We Are Alone Now - Tiffany


W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Will You Be Staying After Sunday - Peppermint Rainbow


Y


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 31, 2007)

Y'all Know Who Killed Him - Black Rob

M


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2007)

Mandolin Rain - Bruce Hornsby


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nothin' But The Taillights - Clint Black

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

Speed Of Light - Coldplay

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2007)

The Longest Time - Billy Joel


M or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

Murder On The Dance Floor - Sophie Ellis Bextor

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ride Em Cowboy - Juice Newton


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

You Had Me At Hello - A Day To Remember


O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh Happy Day - Edwin Hawkins Singers



Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2007)

You're The Only Woman - Ambrosia


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Needles & Pins - Searchers

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

Sam - Olivia Newton-John

M


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 31, 2007)

Minor Threat by....why look! Minor Threat!

T


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 31, 2007)

Traffic in the Sky- Jack Johnson

Y

Isn't it sorta egotistical to write a song with your band name in the title?


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 31, 2007)

SMA413 said:


> Isn't it sorta egotistical to write a song with your band name in the title?



Haha, never underestimate the ubiquitousness of narcissism.


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh look at you, Mr. $5 Words...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 31, 2007)

You'r so beautiful - James Blunt


L


Happy New Year to all of you here it's 2008 now


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2007)

Lotta Love - Nicolette Larson


V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Emma - Hot Chocolate


A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

A Different World - Bucky Covington

D


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

Dear Oprah - Susab Cagle

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hummingbird - Seals & Crofts


D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't Pay The Ferryman - Chris DeBurgh


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship


W


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 1, 2008)

Wait A Minute - Pussycat Dolls

T or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Times Like These - K.C. Clifford


S or E


----------



## angel-1 (Jan 1, 2008)

"Ebony Eyes" by Rick James and Smokey Robinson

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Shut Up and Drive - Rihanna


V or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 1, 2008)

Virtual Insanity - Jamiroquai 

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 1, 2008)

You Baby - Turtles

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

You Are Everything - Matthe West


G


----------



## angel-1 (Jan 1, 2008)

"Gods Of Rapture" by Meshuggah

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Everyone - Backstreet Boys


E or N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Understand - Jeremy Camp


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Darla My Darlin' - G-Clefs


N, or dare I suggest '


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn

N - again!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2008)

Nativity In Black - Ozzy & Primus

K


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 1, 2008)

Kaya- Bob Marley

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

All Those Years - Vince Gill

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Small Town Southern Man - Alan Jackson


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Never Knew Lonely - Vince Gill

Y


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2008)

Yin And Yang - Love & Rockets

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Good Directions - Billy Currington


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

See You Tonight - Gene Simmons

T


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

Tell Your Story Walking- Deb Talan


G


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2008)

God's Gonna Cut You Down - Johnny Cash

N


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

Never There- Cake


R or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Riding on a Railroad - James Taylor

 
D


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

Do You Realize?- The Flaming Lips


Z, E, or ? (that's just for you, themadhatter)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Zoom - The Commodores


M


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

Music is My Hot Hot Sex- CSS

X


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 1, 2008)

X.Y.U. - Smashing Pumpkins (I was trying to find a ? song too, dammit)

U or . (obviously)


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

Under the Gun- The Killers

And you still need to find a song that starts with ? or any other punctuation mark.


N


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Under the Gun- The Killers
> 
> And you still need to find a song that starts with ? or any other punctuation mark.
> 
> ...



Well, I don't have a ? song, but I have this one (well according to the oh-so-reliable-source-that-is-Wikipedia)

! - apparently some song in a video game called "In The Groove" 
I dunno, I think, for the moment, that I fail. :doh:

Next Exit - Interpol

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

can i give a hint? I know of one song that starts with ?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> can i give a hint? I know of one song that starts with ?



Go for it. I feel I should know this and am so ashamed that I do not...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Go for it. I feel I should know this and am so ashamed that I do not... 


? - by Nena on the album 99 Luftballons


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Under the Gun- The Killers
> 
> And you still need to find a song that starts with ? or any other punctuation mark.
> 
> ...




Nothin' Better to Do - LeAnn Rimes


O


Tough - Craig Morgan


H


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> I dunno, I think, for the moment, that I fail. :doh:



It's ok- I won't fail you. You get an A for effort.

Hold Me Down- Motion City Soundtrack

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nowhere Warm - Kate Havenvik


M


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 1, 2008)

My Vow To You - Students


U


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Unbelievable - Diamond Rio

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Understand - Christina Aguilera


D


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 1, 2008)

Daddy's Home- Big Daddy Kane

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Evangeline - Emmylou Harris and The Band


N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Easy Loving - Freddie Hart

G


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 1, 2008)

Georgia On My Mind ---- Ray Charles


D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Dry Town - Miranda Lambert


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

No Place To Hide - Korn

E or D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Earth Angel - The Penguins

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Little Bit of Life - Craig Morgan


F or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

El Paso City - Marty Robbins

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Young girl - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap


L


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 2, 2008)

Lonely Road Of Faith - Kid Rock

H


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 2, 2008)

High Lonesome Sound - Vince Gill

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dream On - Depeche Mode

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 2, 2008)

New Moon On Monday - Duran Duran

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yield Not To Temptation - Bobby Bland


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothin' - Chris Rice


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 2, 2008)

No Man In His Wrong Heart - Gary Allan

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Toast & Marmalade For Tea - Tin Tin


A


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2008)

As If - Sara Evans


F


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 2, 2008)

From The Beginning - ELP


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gun powder & Lead - Miranda Lambert


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Down The Aisle Of Love - Qunitones


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2008)

Everybody - Keith Urban


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday - Beatles


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

You Have My Attention - Copeland

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2008)

Never Wanted Nothing More - Kenney Chesney


R or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 2, 2008)

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol

L


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds- The Beatles

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

She Came In Through The Bathroom Window - Beatles


W


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I'd stick with the theme. 

With A Little Help From My Friends- The Beatles

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Skellig - Loreena McKennitt .......Love some Celtic music :bow:

G


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

Geek in the Pink- Jason Mraz


K


----------



## moore2me (Jan 2, 2008)

Ko Ko Mo - the Beach Boys

O


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

One Love- Bob Marley


V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Endless Love - Dianna Ross & Lionel Ritchie


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2008)

Everything is Fine - Josh Turner


E


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2008)

Enter Sandman - Metallica

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nobody Loves Me Like You Do - Whitney Houston


O


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2008)

Only The Good Die Young - Billy Joel

G


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 2, 2008)

Green Gloves - The National

S


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2008)

Smack My Bitch Up - Prodigy

P


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty Things - LeAnn Rimes


S


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 2, 2008)

Speed Of Sound - Coldplay

D


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 2, 2008)

Something's Missing - Vince Gill

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gone Fishing - Chris Rea

G again


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 3, 2008)

Gone Crazy - Alan Jackson

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2008)

Your Sister - Sean Kingston


R


----------



## Jester (Jan 3, 2008)

Road Outside Columbus - O.A.R. 

S


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 3, 2008)

Sultans Of Swing --- Dire Straits


G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 3, 2008)

Goodnight Kiss - Geri Halliwell

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sugar Pie Guy - Joneses

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2008)

You Still Belong to Me - Mary Karlzen


E


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 3, 2008)

I choose M 

Mystic's Dream - Loreena McKennitt, some Celtic again :wubu:


and M again too


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2008)

I will stay with the Celtic Music, too!!

Marrakesh Night Market - Loreena McKennitt	


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Little Girl - John Michael Montgomery


L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 3, 2008)

Love Never Loved Me - Geri Halliwell

M or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 3, 2008)

England Swings - Roger Miller


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Shouldn't I - The Orients


I


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2008)

It's No Good - Depeche Mode

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yesterday's Gone - Chad & Jeremy


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2008)

Everytime We Touch - Cascada


H


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 3, 2008)

Highwayman - Loreena McKennitt once again 

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Navy Blue - Diane Renay

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2008)

Everytime You Go Away - Paul Young


Y


----------



## Jester (Jan 3, 2008)

Your Heart Is An Empty Room - Death Cab For Cutie

M


----------



## natesnap (Jan 3, 2008)

Mama - My Chemical Romance

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2008)

Arlington - Trace Adkins


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Now That You're Gone - Jesters

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2008)

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 3, 2008)

Red Ragtop - Tim McGraw

P


----------



## Ryan (Jan 4, 2008)

Peaceful Easy Feeling - The Eagles

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 4, 2008)

Gone Country - Alan Jackson

Y


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 4, 2008)

You Can Count On Me -- Default

M or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Master Of Sparks - ZZ Top


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sadness - Enigma


S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 4, 2008)

Stop Right Now - Spice Girls

W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome My Love - Brooklyn Bridge


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

Valentine - Martina McBride


E or N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 4, 2008)

Everytime I Hear Your Name - Keith Anderson

E (or M for you slackers - LOL)


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Everythings Coming Up Roses - Ethel Merman


S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 4, 2008)

Seashores of Old Mexico - George Strait

O


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Ouch - Sammy Kershaw

H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 4, 2008)

How Many Times, How Many Lies - Pussycat Dolls

E or S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Since I Lost My Baby - Temptations


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

Someone Somewhere - Jason Reeves


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Elenore Rigby - Beatles


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

You've Really Got A Hold On Me - The Miracles


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Endlessly - Brook Benton


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

You Make Me Feel Brand New - The Stylistics


W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 4, 2008)

When - Kalin Twins


N


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 4, 2008)

Never My Love - The Association

V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 4, 2008)

End Of The World - Skeeter Davis


D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dance with Me - The Drifters


E


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2008)

English ladye and the knight -Loreena McKennitt 

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Tonight - Raspberries


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

Talking About My Baby- Impressions


Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2008)

The Bonny Swans - Loreena McKennitt, Celtic again:blush:


S



*Dump this note......
Follow Y*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

Save the Last Dance for Me - The Drifters


E


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 4, 2008)

Emotion - Samantha Sang

N


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 4, 2008)

No Myth - Michael Penn

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

Harbor Lights - The Platters


S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stand - Rascal Flatts

D


----------



## natesnap (Jan 5, 2008)

Drunk and Hot Girls - Kanye West

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2008)

Searchin' - The Coasters	

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 5, 2008)

Never Forget - Take That

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2008)

Tears on My Pillow - Little Anthony and the Imperials


W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Why Do Foools Fall In Love - The Teenagers/Dianna Ross


E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2008)

Everlasting Love - Sandra

E or V


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Eddie My Love - Teen Queens


E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 5, 2008)

Everything's Gonna Be Alright - Night By Nature

T


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

Three Little Birds- Bob Marley


S


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 5, 2008)

Sing - The Carpenters

G


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

Galapogos- Smashing Pumpkins

S


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 5, 2008)

Smooth - Santana

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hurt So Bad - Little Anthony and the Imperials


D


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

Dani California- Red Hot Chili Peppers


A


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2008)

All I Have to Do is Dream - The Everly Brothers


M


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

Mad About You- Belinda Carlisle

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones


B


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2008)

Blueberry Hill - Fats Domino


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Lullabye of The Bells - Deltairs

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2008)

Shake The Disease - Depeche Mode

E or S


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 5, 2008)

Every Breath You Take - The Police

K or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 5, 2008)

Erin Shore - The Corrs

R or E


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

Earth Angel- The Penguins

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Long Tall Glasses - Leo Sayer


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2008)

Shimmy, Shimmy, Ko-Ko-Bop- Little Anthony and The Imperials


P


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Please, Please, Please - James Brown 


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2008)

Earth Angel - The Crew-Cuts


L


----------



## natesnap (Jan 5, 2008)

Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off - Panic at The Disco

F


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Freddie's Dead - Curtis Mayfield


D


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 5, 2008)

Dance little lady dance - Tina Charles


C or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2008)

Cherry Pie - Skip & Flip

E or I


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 5, 2008)

I drove all night - Cyndi lauper


T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2008)

Tell Laura I Love Her - Ray Peterson


R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Romeo - Cadillacs


O


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ooo Baby Baby - Somkey Robinson & The Miracles


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 5, 2008)

You Baby You - Cleftones


U


----------



## angel-1 (Jan 5, 2008)

"Untitled" - Belly

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2008)

Denise - Randy & the Rainbows


E


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 6, 2008)

Man Man: _Engrish Bwudd_

fe fi fo fum ...

*D*


----------



## furious styles (Jan 6, 2008)

Duel of the Iron Mic - GZA/Genius

C


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't Break My Heart Again - Pat Green

N


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 6, 2008)

I hate N
New York State of Mind - Billy Joel

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2008)

Dance with Me - The Drifters


E


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 6, 2008)

well i see mfdoom's response anyways. 

fuck Es, i'll take your M.

Mark Lanegan - _Methamphetamine Blues_

cuz i don't want to leave this heaven so soon. aaaahhhh.

*S*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2008)

Speak of the Devil - Kevin Fowler

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2008)

Little Bit of Life - Craig Morgan


E or F


----------



## Jester (Jan 6, 2008)

Falling For You - Weezer

U


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Under The Gun - Sisters of Mercy

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 6, 2008)

No Good For Me - The Corrs

M or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Easier Said Than Done - Essex


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 6, 2008)

Eloise - The Damned

S or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2008)

Save The Last Dance For Me - The Drifters


M or E


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 6, 2008)

the white stripes: _my doorbell_

when yagonna ring it, when yagonna ring it?!

just kidding, i live in an apartment, you might have to use the intercom. 

yeah i've been thinkin' about ma' intercommm, when yagonna ring it, when yagonna ringit?!

doesn't have the same ... ring ... ahahahahahaha. oh my god what am i doing.

/endpointlessramble

*L*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2008)

Little Bit of Life - Craig Morgan


E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Express - BT Express


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry (I Ran All the Way Home) -The Impalas


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Sorry (I Ran All the Way Home) -The Impalas



Since a letter wasn't called, I'm taking the "M" - cuz I'm soooo bored with "Es"

Maritime Waltz - Mick McAuley


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 6, 2008)

Zachem Ya - T.A.T.U.

A


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 6, 2008)

Araby - Hootie and the Blowfish

Y


----------



## LukePierce (Jan 6, 2008)

Hatred Guy Of Sinfulness - Yasushi Ishii


----------



## Jester (Jan 6, 2008)

Shrinking Universe - Muse (song made even better because it was featured in, or at least in the trailer to, 28 Weeks Later.)

E or S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2008)

Shake Down - Mary J. Blige

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 6, 2008)

No Regrets - Robbie Williams

S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 6, 2008)

Streets of Bakersfield - Dwight Yoakam

D


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 6, 2008)

MrsSunGoddess said:


> Streets of Bakersfield - Dwight Yoakam
> 
> D



Doo Wop (That Thing) - Lauryn Hill

P or G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Philadelphia Freedom - Elton John


M


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2008)

Mississippi Girl - Faith Hill


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Long Tall Sally - Little Richard


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yellow Moon -Neville Brothers


N


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 6, 2008)

Newborn Friend - Seal

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't Take The Girl - Time McGraw


L


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

Last Dance With Mary Jane- Tom Petty


N or E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2008)

Every Little Kiss - Bruce Hornsby

S


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

Short Skirt, Long Jacket- Cake


T


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 6, 2008)

Take Me Out - Franz Ferdinand

T again


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 6, 2008)

Take A Chance On Me - Abba

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2008)

Enter the Young - The Association


G


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ghost of York- As Tall As Lions


K


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2008)

Kiss Me In The Dark - Randy Rogers Band


K - again


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 7, 2008)

Kid Ego - EXtreme

O


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

Over Now - Alice In Chains

W


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 7, 2008)

Wild Side - Motley Crue

D or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2008)

Kiss Me In the Dark - The Randy Rogers Band


K (again!)


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 7, 2008)

Killer Queen - Queen

N


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 7, 2008)

Numero Cinco Herb Alpert

O


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

Orgullecida - Buena Vista Social Club (I love these guys)

A


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 7, 2008)

A Passage To BangKok Rush

K


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

Kokomo - Beach Boys

O


----------



## natesnap (Jan 7, 2008)

Of All The Gin Joints In The World - Fall Out Boy

D


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

Desperado - The Eagles

O


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 7, 2008)

On Top Of You - Enrique Iglesias

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ooh Wee Baby - Ivy Tones


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes It Is - Beatles

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2008)

Soldier Boy - The Shirelles


Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes sir, i can boogie - baccara


I or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll Be Around - The Spinners


D


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 7, 2008)

Dizz Knee Land - Dada

Another D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't Make Me Wait - 911

T


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Texas Angel- Honeybrowne


L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 7, 2008)

Lullaby - The Cure

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2008)

Tough - Craig Morgan


H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Handy Man- Jimmy Jones


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues


N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 7, 2008)

Needles & pins - Smokie

S


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Satellite- Dave Matthews Band

T or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Eight Days A Week - Beatles


K


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Knock On Wood- The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't Blink - Kenny Chesney


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Kep The Ball Rolling - Jay & The Techniques


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2008)

glicerine - bush

E or N --- (your choice)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2008)

Never Gonna Feel Like that Again - Kenny Chesney


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nothin' But A Love Thing - Daryl Worley

G


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2008)

Gone Daddy Gone --- Violent Femmes (also redone by Gnarls Barkley)

E or N --- take your pick!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2008)

No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems - Kenny Chesney


S


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2008)

Santeria - Sublime

A


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ass Knockin'- Bob Schneider

All I wanna do is rock this motherfucker all night long ya'll
Non stop 'till the crack of dawn ya'll
Ass-Knockin till you can't go on
Stop over with the goodies and get it on 

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 8, 2008)

Never Take Me Alive - Spear Of Destiny

V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Every Day - Buddy Holly

Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 8, 2008)

You'll Always Be My Baby - Sara Evans


Y - again!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2008)

Young - Kenny Chesney


G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 8, 2008)

Girlfriend - Billie

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2008)

Get IntoThe Groove - Madonna

E or V

Don't You -Simple Minds

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2008)

Under the Milky Way - The Church


Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 8, 2008)

You're Gorgeous - Babybird

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Spanish Harlem - Ben E. King


M


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 8, 2008)

My Own Worst Enemy - Lit

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 8, 2008)

You're So Fine - Falcons



E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2008)

Eagle - ABBA 


E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 8, 2008)

"Eazy Duz It" - Easy E 

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2008)

Twilight Time - The Platters


E


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm going with the M

Medicine- Bob Schneider

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nothing Wanted Nothing More - Kenny Chesney


E or R


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 8, 2008)

Everybody Hurts - Dashboard Confessional

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 8, 2008)

Somebody Like You - Keith Urban

U


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 9, 2008)

"Umbrella" - Rihanna



A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 9, 2008)

All Over Me - Drowning Pool

M or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Early In the Morning - Peter, Paul & Mary

G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 9, 2008)

Go Wild In The Country - Bow Wow Wow

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 9, 2008)

You - Earth, Wind, Y Fire


U


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 9, 2008)

Un-break My Heart - Toni Braxton


T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Temptation - Everly Bros.


N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2008)

Never let her go - David Gates


O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 9, 2008)

One Mint Julip - Clovers


P


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 9, 2008)

People get ready - Eva Cassidy


Y


----------



## Nerdzilla (Jan 9, 2008)

You're Pitiful - Weird Al

L


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 9, 2008)

Lights - Journey

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Shake, Rattle & Roll - Joe Turner/Bill Haley

L


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 9, 2008)

Love Stinks - J Geils Band

S


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 9, 2008)

Silver Butterfly- Bob Schneider


Y


----------



## lovehandler (Jan 9, 2008)

You've Got Another Thing Comin' - Judas Priest

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam


E


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 9, 2008)

Evil Woman The Electric light Orchestra

N


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2008)

Nobody Knows --- Pink


S


----------



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2008)

Sharp Dressed Man - ZZ Top

N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2008)

Never Been To Spain - Three Dog Night


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 10, 2008)

Never Give Up - Liberty X

P


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 10, 2008)

Penelope's Song --- Loreena McKennitt

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Groovin' - Rascals


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2008)

Next Time I Fall - Peter Cetera with Amy Grant


L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 10, 2008)

Like I Love You - Justin Timberlake

U


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Unchain My Heart - Joe Cocker


T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Uneasy Rider - Charlie Daniels Band


R


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 10, 2008)

Rockabilly rebel - Matchbox


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 10, 2008)

A Lovers Question (As someone once said after introducing this song, Not tonight, I have a headache) - Clyde McFadder


N


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 11, 2008)

New Kid In Town - The Eagles

N - repeat!


----------



## mindovermatter (Jan 11, 2008)

Nobody Does It Better - Carly Simon

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 11, 2008)

Road To No-Where - Talking Heads

R or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Elis Coming - Three Dog Night



G


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 11, 2008)

Gyrru Gyrru Gyrru - Gruf Rhys

U


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 11, 2008)

Up On The Roof - James Taylor


F


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 11, 2008)

Feels So Good - Melanie B

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't Let Go - Roy Hamilton


O


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh Happy Day - Edwin Hawkins

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 11, 2008)

You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Bros.


G


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 11, 2008)

Got to have your love - Liberty X


V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Edge Of Heaven - Wham


N


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nobody Drinks Alone- Kieth Urban


N (again) or E


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 11, 2008)

East Bay - Boney James

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 11, 2008)

You Know- Susan Cagle


W


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 11, 2008)

Who killed David Moore? - Bob Dylan



? or E or R


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rescued- Jack's Mannequin


D


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 11, 2008)

"Dream" - Dope

M


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 12, 2008)

Mirror, Mirror - Diamond Rio


R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 12, 2008)

Rise To The Ocassion - Climie Fisher

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 12, 2008)

No Matter What - Badfinger


T


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 12, 2008)

The Stranger - Billy Joel

R


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 12, 2008)

Respect - Aretha Franklin

T


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2008)

This land is mine land, this land is your land - Woody Gutrie

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 12, 2008)

Dream a little dream of me - The GREAT Mama Cass Elliott


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 12, 2008)

Medicine- Bob Schneider

N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 12, 2008)

Enough is enough - Donna Summer


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grace- Kate Havnevik

C or E


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 12, 2008)

"Eminius Sleepus" ~ Green Day


~ *S *~


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 12, 2008)

September - Earth Wind & Fire

R


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 12, 2008)

Rhymin & Stealin - The Beastie Boys

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 13, 2008)

No place that far - Sara Evans


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Run - Snow Patrol

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Newly Wed - Orchids

D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 13, 2008)

Decadence Dance - Extreme

C or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 13, 2008)

Clumsy - Fergy

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 13, 2008)

You'll Lose A Good Thing - Barbara Lynn


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 13, 2008)

Gagging Order - Radio Head


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Read My Mind - Killers

D


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dry Your Eyes- The Streets


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 13, 2008)

Still crazy after all these years - Paul Simon


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

She's A Rebel- Green Day


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 13, 2008)

L.A. - Neil Young

A


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Jan 13, 2008)

Apartment Story by The National

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

Your Fault- Plain White Tees

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 13, 2008)

The Only Way Is Up - Yazz

P


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

Paralyzer- Finger Eleven


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 13, 2008)

Roundabout - Oops, that's Yes!

T


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 13, 2008)

true colours - cyndi Lauper


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 13, 2008)

Sweet Seasons Carole king

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 13, 2008)

safe again - carole king


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

No Time To Cry - Sisters of Mercy

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yesterday's Gone - Chad & Jeremy


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 13, 2008)

Ebony & Ivory - McCartney and Wacko Jacko

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 13, 2008)

You Can't Have Her - Roy Hamilton


R


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

Run Around- Blue's Traveler

D


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 13, 2008)

Dreams we hold in pawns of our hands - Loreena McKennitt

Wonderful Celtic song:wubu:


S


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sunday Best- Augustana


T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 13, 2008)

That's Amore - Dean Martin


E


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 13, 2008)

I go for R

Raglan Road - Loreena McKennitt

Another great Celtic song 

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 13, 2008)

Dont' close your eyes - Alan Jackson

S


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

Shakespeare- Susan Cagle

R or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 13, 2008)

Eleanor Rigby (used both!) Beatles

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

Look how talented you are! 

Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots, Pt. 1- The Flaming Lips

1, E, or N (if you spell out ONE)

Bonus points for going with 1


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

10 Years Later - Mates of State

R (sorry it's not more....challenging)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 13, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Look how talented you are!



Thanks! I love music!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

You disappoint me, madhatter. I thought you were a worthy adversary. 


Round and Round- Bob Schneider

D


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> You disappoint me, madhatter. I thought you were a worthy adversary.
> 
> 
> Round and Round- Bob Schneider
> ...



WHAT?!?!! That one was eeeeasssyyy, pfft! 

Fine.

D.J. - David Bowie

. Good luck!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 13, 2008)

Jolene - Dolly parton

E


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

MadHatter- I gave you an easy one because you weren't bringing your A game. There's no crying in baseball... or totally useless threads about songs.

Echo- The Hush Sound

O


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> MadHatter- I gave you an easy one because you weren't bringing your A game. There's no crying in baseball... or totally useless threads about songs.
> 
> Echo- The Hush Sound
> 
> O



Haha, fair enough fair enough. 

Ok then,

Earth A.D. - The Misfits

. (again  ) I actually do want to know if there IS a song that starts with a . haha.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd love to tell you if there are songs that start with . but you did not follow the rules. Sucks to your assmar. LOL


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> I'd love to tell you if there are songs that start with . but you did not follow the rules. Sucks to your assmar. LOL



Hahahaha, oh woooow. Points for Lord of the Flies! 

Then D would be the letter 

You have the conch.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hahaha

But I wasn't talking about the D part. The last song was Echo... so it would be O, not D.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> But I wasn't talking about the D part. The last song was Echo... so it would be O, not D.



Oh wow, yeah I suck. :doh:


Oh My Golly! - Pixies

! or Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 13, 2008)

You may be right - Billy Joel

T


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL- yeah, you do suck.  It's all good.

Tarantula- Bob Schneider

A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 14, 2008)

A Place For My Head - Linkin Park

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Drowning In The Sea Of Love - Joe Simon


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 14, 2008)

Everybody - Madonna

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 14, 2008)

You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette

W


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 14, 2008)

Why - Jason Aldean


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ya Ya - Lee Dorsey

Y


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 14, 2008)

You can do anything - Carole King



G


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 14, 2008)

autopaint-1 said:


> Ya Ya - Lee Dorsey
> 
> Y



How can Ya Ya be Y :huh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 14, 2008)

So then shall I go for A
Or shall I skip that and go for G 




mottiemushroom said:


> You can do anything - Carole King
> 
> 
> 
> G




Annachie Gordon - Loreena McKennitt

or 

Gotta travel on - Bob Dylan 

It will be a N anyway


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 14, 2008)

Never My Love - 5th Dimension

E


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 14, 2008)

Encore- DJ Dangermouse


R or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Exodus To Jazz - Eddie Harris


Z


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 14, 2008)

Zanzibar - Billy Joel

R


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 14, 2008)

Return- OK Go


N


----------



## SuziQ (Jan 14, 2008)

Next Door To An Angel - Neil Sedaka

L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 15, 2008)

Long Line of Losers - Kevin Fowler

S


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 15, 2008)

Superstition - Stevie Wonder

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Nobody But Me - Human Beinz


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 15, 2008)

Everything Back But You - Avril Lavigne

U


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2008)

Undress Me - Marc Almond

E or M


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Everything She Wants - Wham



S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sweet Dreams (Of You) - Patsy Cline

S or U

~Punkin


----------



## SuziQ (Jan 15, 2008)

Satellite of Love - Lou Reed

E or V


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant


E


----------



## moore2me (Jan 15, 2008)

Unchained Melody - the Lettermen

Y and Happy Birthday Autopaint!!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 15, 2008)

You Can Call Me Al- Paul Simon


L


----------



## SuziQ (Jan 15, 2008)

Love Autopsy - Hugh Grant

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 15, 2008)

You'll Never Find Another love Like Mine - Lou Rawls


E


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 15, 2008)

Enchanted Valley - Aine Minogue

Y


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 15, 2008)

"You Make Me Feel Like Dancing" ~ Leo Sayer


~ *G* ~


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Goin' Out Of My Head - Little Anthony & The Imperials


D


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 15, 2008)

Dive In - Quarashi

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 15, 2008)

Now That She's Gone Away - Ringo Starr


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 15, 2008)

You Say- Lisa Lobe

Y again


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 15, 2008)

I sure did miss participating in this thread while I was in the hospital....




Yellow Bus - Justin Roberts


S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 15, 2008)

Some girls - racey


S again lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2008)

Souvenir - OMD

R (one step back...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ragtime - Randy Newman


E or M


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Right Back Where We Started From - Maxine Nightengale



M


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mama Told Me (Not to Come) - Randy Newman



M or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ebb Tide - Frank Chacksfield

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 15, 2008)

Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie	

V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Easier Said Than Done - Essex


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 15, 2008)

Easy to be hard - Three dog night

D


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Oprah- Susan Cagle


H


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 15, 2008)

His Cheeseburger - Veggietales

R


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 15, 2008)

Rehab- Amy Winehouse

... total 360 in artist selection... Veggie Tales and Amy Winehouse in the same thread?? 


B


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 15, 2008)

Best of my love - Eagles

E


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 15, 2008)

Faith- George Michael


H


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's A Quarter (Call Someone Who Cares) - Travis Tritt

R or S


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 16, 2008)

Sundown - Gordon Lightfoot

N


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2008)

Nobody Talks To The Captain No More - Jimmy Buffett

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 16, 2008)

Eight Days A Week - The Beatles

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 16, 2008)

Knockin' On Heaven's Door -	Bob Dylan	



R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 16, 2008)

Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Lost Again - Yello

N


----------



## SuziQ (Jan 16, 2008)

Night Fever - Bee Gees

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Rock, Rock, Rock - Jimmy Cavello & The Houserockers



K


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Kick Start My Heart - Alannah Myles

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 16, 2008)

That's What - Nat "King" Cole


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 16, 2008)

Tell Me I Was Dreaming - Travis Tritt


G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Girl *(Why You Wanna Make Me Blue) - Temptations *


*L*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 16, 2008)

Love Song - Sara Bareilles	


G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Give A Damn - Spanky & Our Gang


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 16, 2008)

NIghts in White Satin - Moody Blues

N


----------



## SuziQ (Jan 16, 2008)

New Kid In Town - Eagles

N


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jan 16, 2008)

Kelly Clarkson - Never Again

N!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 16, 2008)

Nails in my feet - Crowded House

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 16, 2008)

These Days - Rascal Flatts

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 17, 2008)

Stan - Eminem

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Night - Jackie Wilson

T


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 17, 2008)

Take A Chance on Me - Abba

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2008)

Messin' With My Mind - Clarence Carter	



D


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 17, 2008)

Dreams - The Cranberries

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2008)

Staying Power - Barry White


R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 17, 2008)

Right Here Waiting - Richard Marx

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Got To Get You Into My Life - Beatles



E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2008)

Famous in a Small Town - Miranda Lambert


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice To Be With You (or ewe if that's what you're in to) - Gallery


U


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2008)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers	


E or G


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 17, 2008)

Good Stuff - The B-52's

F


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Flashlight - Paliaments/Funkadelic

T


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

Two Coins- Dispatch


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sunday Morning - Maroon 5


G


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

*God Bless Texas*- Brooks & Dunn 


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2008)

Saving all my love for you - Whitney

U


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

Unsaid- The Fray

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2008)

Dedicated to the one I love - Mamas and the Papas

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Easy - Lionel Ritchie


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2008)

You make lovin' fun - FLeetwood Mac

N


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 17, 2008)

You are mine - Calaisa

E or N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2008)

Everything I own - Bread

G


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2008)

Gimme Shelter - Rolling Stones

R


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 17, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Everything I own - Bread
> 
> G



I guess this will be N .......


Neon lights - Sahara Hotnights

so S then


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> I guess this will be N .......



I like "G" better. Mainly because I didn't even look at the song title she had, and just saw the "G".

New song:

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 17, 2008)

Stay, stay away - Sahara Hotnights


Y .... and lets roll on


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Talk about short attention span theater

Never My Love - Association


E


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

Vans- The Pack


S


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2008)

Satisfaction - Rolling Stones

N


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 17, 2008)

No big deal - SAHARA HOTNIGHTS

L 



this going to fast for a slowman :doh::blink:


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off- Panic at the Disco


F


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Last Night - Markeys

T


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 17, 2008)

Ooups now it got complicated again :blink:

F or T


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2008)

The "F" came first, so...

Family Tradition - Hank Williams Jr.

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2008)

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 17, 2008)

No Time - Guess Who


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2008)

evergreen - barbra streisand

n


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 17, 2008)

No Time - Guess Who


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2008)

Easy - Commodores

Y


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2008)

YYZ - Rush

Z


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2008)

Zombie - the cranberries

E


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm gonna go with I

In My Life- The Beatles

F or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2008)

Eighteen Wheels and a dozen roses - kathy mattea

S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 17, 2008)

Something - Beatles

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2008)

Goldfinger - Chaka Khan	


R


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 17, 2008)

Rat Tomango - Frank Zappa

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2008)

Only Time - Enya


E or M


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 17, 2008)

Eulogy - Tool

Y


----------



## SuziQ (Jan 17, 2008)

Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart

T


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 17, 2008)

Twentieth Century Fox - The Doors


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2008)

Xenon - Trilok Gurtu & Robert Miles	


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 18, 2008)

Never Enough - The Cure

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2008)

Heart and Soul - The Cleftones


L


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 18, 2008)

Lovelorn - Leaves Eyes

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Neon Rainbow - Box Tops

W


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 18, 2008)

we'll never die - die apokoplyptischen reiter

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Everybody's Somebody's Fool - Connie Francis


L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2008)

Lipstick on Your Collar - Connie Francis


R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 18, 2008)

Run Away - Avril Lavigne

Y


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)

YYZ - Rush


Z


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2008)

Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies	


T


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 18, 2008)

Talkin' World War III Blues - Bob Dylan


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Special Lady - Ray, Goodman & Brown


Y


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)

You'll Rebel to Anything - Mindless Self Indulgence


G


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 18, 2008)

Groove line - heatwave


N or e


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Everybody's Everything - Santana


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2008)

Glory, Glory, Clear the Road - The Oak Ridge Boys	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 18, 2008)

Donna - Ritchie Valens

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2008)

Angels Fall Sometimes - Josh Turner


S


----------



## BrainyBustyBBW (Jan 19, 2008)

Sign on the Door - Edwin McCain

R


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 19, 2008)

Return- OK Go

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Neither One of Us (Wants to Be the First to Say Goodbye) - Gladys Knight & The Pips


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Express Yourself -Charles Wright & The Watts 103rd Street Rhythm Band


F


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 19, 2008)

For What It's Worth- Buffalo Springfield


H


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jan 19, 2008)

Heaven is a halfpipe - OPM

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Emotions - Brenda Lee


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 19, 2008)

Say that you love me - Fleetwood Mac

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Eve Of Destruction - Barry McGuire

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Now Behold the Lamb - Kirk Franklin & The Family


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2008)

Be My Guest - Fats Domino

T


----------



## moore2me (Jan 19, 2008)

Three Coins in the Fountain - The Four Aces

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nothing Catches Jesus by Surprise - John Michael Montgomery	


E or S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 19, 2008)

Songbird - Eva Cassidy


D


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 19, 2008)

Dating a Porn Star- Deb Talan

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Rainy Night In Georgia - Brook Benton	


A


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2008)

Another Day In Paradise - Phil Collins

E or S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Expressway To Your Heart - Soul Survivors

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Twenty Five Miles - Edwin Starr


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 19, 2008)

SOS (Stop Her On Sight - Scotts On Swingers) - Edwin Starr


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Shining Star - The Manhattans


R


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 19, 2008)

Rubber Shirt - Frank Zappa

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Time of the Season - Blake Lewis


N


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 19, 2008)

Nite and Day - Al B Sure

Y


----------



## cobrasnyper (Jan 20, 2008)

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2008)

Doctor's Orders - Aretha Franklin	


S


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

Samson- Regina Spektor


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2008)

No One - Alicia Keys


E or N


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

Nine On My Mind- Mad Lion


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Down The Aisle Of Love - Quintones


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2008)

Even the Losers - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers	


S


----------



## moore2me (Jan 20, 2008)

*the Streak - Ray Stevens *(I hollered over t' Ethel, I said, "Don't look, Ethel! But it's too late, she'd already been incensed.")



*K*


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

Knock On Wood- The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Dancing In The Moonlight - King Harvest


T


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 20, 2008)

Treefingers - Radiohead

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2008)

Silver Inches - Enya


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 20, 2008)

Say you, say me - Lionel Ritchie

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ebudae - Enya	


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 20, 2008)

Easy - Commodores

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes Sir, I Can Boogie - Baccara

E or I


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

It's Summertime- The Flaming Lips

M or E


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 20, 2008)

Must Be Doing Something Right - Billy Currington

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 20, 2008)

To Sir with Love - Lulu

E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 20, 2008)

Voulez Vous - Abba

S


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 20, 2008)

Sins of my Father - Tom Waits

R


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 20, 2008)

Resurrection - Wade Bowen

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2008)

Now That We Found Love - Heavy D & The Boyz	


V or E


----------



## SuziQ (Jan 21, 2008)

Every Breath You Take - The Police 

K or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 21, 2008)

Eres Tu - Belanova

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Under A Blanket Of Blue - Cardinals


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 21, 2008)

Auto, couldn't you have picked Under The Boardwalk? I hate E songs!! lol

Even Now - Barry Mantilow

W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Yea I know what you mean. Actually I have been using my I-pod to name songs but I think its time to switch to my Billboard R&B charts book. Of course there's always Ascap & BMI. Now for my next selection;


Walk A Mile In My Shoes - Joe South


S

unless you want to try another E song


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 21, 2008)

Say it isn't so - Hall & Oats

O

**Backing away from the E songs!**


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2008)

Orange Colored Sky - Etta Jones



Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't do me like that - Tom Petty

T


----------



## moore2me (Jan 21, 2008)

Three Little Maids From School Are We - from the Mikado or Topsy Turvy
by Gilbert and Sullivan

E or W


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2008)

Entertain Jenny Tonight - Circus Contraption	


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 21, 2008)

Tonight's the night - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2008)

Try - Janis Joplin

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 21, 2008)

You make me feel like dancing - Leo Sayer

G


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jan 21, 2008)

Great Gulf Wind - Sonny Landreth

D


----------



## SuziQ (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't Write Me Off - Hugh Grant

F


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2008)

That's How You Know - Amy Adams


W


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 21, 2008)

Wild Thing - Sister Carol

G


----------



## lovehandler (Jan 21, 2008)

Gardenia - Kyuss

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 21, 2008)

Amanda - Boston

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Ain't No Way - Aretha Franklin 


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 21, 2008)

You're the best thing (that ever happened to me) Gladys Knight and the Pips

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2008)

Gotta Be Something More - Sugarland


E


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2008)

Everything Zen - Bush

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 21, 2008)

No Place that Far - Sara Evans

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Rhytmeen - ZZ Top

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 21, 2008)

No Man Is An Island - Van Dykes


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 21, 2008)

Diamond Girl - Seals & Croft (oops)

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2008)

Lavendar Blue - Billy Joe Royal	


E or U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 21, 2008)

Earth Angel - The Penguins

L


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2008)

Let It Bleed - Rolling Stones

D


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 21, 2008)

Dart For My Sweetheart - Archie Bronson Outfit

T


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2008)

The Air That I Breathe - The Hollies

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2008)

Throwed - Chris Brown


D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2008)

Enlighten - Dwight Sirls	


N


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2008)

Nobody's Diary - Yaz

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2008)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap	


L


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 22, 2008)

Lady Madonna - The Beatles

A


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2008)

Angry Chair - Alice In Chains

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ready, Set, Don't Go - Billy Ray Cyrus feat. Miley Cyrus	


O


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2008)

Over Now - Alice In Chains

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2008)

Won't Go Home Without You - Maroon 5	


U


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 22, 2008)

U + Ur Hand - Pink

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't Hang Up - Orlons


P


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

Paid My Dues - Anastacia

S


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 22, 2008)

She's not there - Santana 


R or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2008)

Raindrops - Dee Clark


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

Spellbound - Siouxie & The Banshees

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't Stop the Music - Rihanna	


C


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

Caught In The Sun - Course Of Nature

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 22, 2008)

No Sugar Tonight - Guess Who


T


----------



## moore2me (Jan 22, 2008)

No Not Much - the Four Lads

H


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 22, 2008)

House of Cards - Radiohead

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 22, 2008)

She's Gone - Hall & Oates


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 22, 2008)

Back to the E songs again, huh Auto? ;-)

Everyday is a winding road - Sheryl Crowe

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't Take Your Guns to Town - Johnny Cash	


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nobody I Know - Peter & Gordon



W


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 22, 2008)

We shall overcome - Pete Seeger (?)

E or M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 22, 2008)

Eyes of the sun - Matt Coban

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nothing Takes You By Surprise - Mark Harris	


E or S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Evil Woman - ELO


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Neon Lights - OMD

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry, Seems To Be The Hardest Word - Blue featuring Elton John

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 23, 2008)

Dont' do me like that - Tom Petty

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 23, 2008)

That Thing You Do - Wonders


O


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 23, 2008)

Only - Nine Inch Nails

Y


----------



## moore2me (Jan 23, 2008)

You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling - The Lettermen

G


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 23, 2008)

Ghetto Gospel - 2pac featuring Elton John

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2008)

Love Like This - Natasha Bedingfield (feat. Sean Kingston) 


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 23, 2008)

S'posin - Frankie Laine

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2008)

Neither One of Us (Wants to Be the First to Say Goodbye) - 
Gladys Knight & The Pips


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 23, 2008)

Summer breeze - The Isley Brothers


E 0r Z


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 23, 2008)

Every Breath You Take-- The Police


B


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2008)

Everlasting - Kenny G


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 23, 2008)

Great Balls Of Fire --- Jerry Lee Lewis

B


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 23, 2008)

Eve of Destruction - Barry McGuire

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Night & Day - Frank Sinatra


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 23, 2008)

Never Coming Home - Crossfade

E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 23, 2008)

Endless Love- Diana Ross and Lionel Ritchie

Yesterday -- The Beatles

B


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> _Endless Love- Diana Ross and Lionel Ritchie_
> E is the last letter of this song
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 23, 2008)

OOOPS :doh: I guess I wasn't catching on that the next song must start with the last letter LOL reading is fundamental huh, sorry about that.
M--Moving On---Bad Company

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 23, 2008)

:doh: I mean N geez I'll get it right this time LOL


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nobody's Perfect - Hannah Montana	


T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 23, 2008)

Two Tickets To Paradise--Eddie Money

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2008)

*** Just so you know sugar and spice, if the song ends in an "E", you have the option of using the "E" or the letter before it.***


Sailing to Philadelphia - Mark Knopfler	


A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 23, 2008)

And I love Her So - Perry Como

O


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 23, 2008)

Open Arms----Journey

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 23, 2008)

Should have been a cowboy - Toby Keith

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 23, 2008)

You Are So Beautiful--Joe Cocker

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2008)

Loverboy - Billy Ocean


Y


----------



## Ryan (Jan 23, 2008)

You're In My Heart - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 23, 2008)

Tough Enough-Fabulous Thunderbirds
H


----------



## Ryan (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Asshole - 1000 Homo DJs

Yes, that's a real song from a real band.

E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 23, 2008)

Easy--The Commadors

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 23, 2008)

You make me feel like dancing - Leo Sayer


G


----------



## Ryan (Jan 23, 2008)

Get It On - T. Rex

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 23, 2008)

Night Moves----Bob Seeger

S


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

She's Got A Way- Billy Joel


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2008)

Young Americans - David Bowie


S


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 24, 2008)

Should I Stay Or Should I Go - THE CLASH

O

I'm on a massive fucking clash kick right now, so ya know.

Edit: Yeah I could have used Spanish Bombs or Safe European Home or something, but oh well. :/


----------



## Ryan (Jan 24, 2008)

Overpowered By Funk - The Clash

K

Also a fan of The Clash. :bow:


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 24, 2008)

Summer Love - Justin Timberlake

V or E


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

Volvo Driving Soccer Mom- Everclear

M


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 24, 2008)

Mensforth Hill- THE CLASH

L

There's a theme here people! C'mon! 

Edit: CRAP!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

Loyalty- D12

Y


----------



## Ryan (Jan 24, 2008)

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row

D


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

Diamonds On The Inside- Ben Harper

D or E


----------



## Ryan (Jan 24, 2008)

Death Is A Star - The Clash

R


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 24, 2008)

Rudie Can't Fail - The Clash

L


----------



## Ryan (Jan 24, 2008)

London Calling - The Clash

G

If the next person picks "Ghetto Defendant" by The Clash, I'll rep you.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 24, 2008)

Guns on the Roof - The Clash

F

(I don't think you can give me rep right now, or else I would have gone that way)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2008)

Find Out Who Your Friends Are - Tracy Lawrence


E or R


----------



## Ryan (Jan 24, 2008)

Red Angel Dragnet - The Clash

T


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tarantula- Bob Schneider


A


----------



## Ryan (Jan 24, 2008)

Atom Tan - The Clash

N


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

Fine. I'll cave in to the theme.

North and South- The Clash

H


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 24, 2008)

Hitsville U.K. - The Clash

K

Edit: Hahaha, toooo sloooow. With the same song1


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

Koka Kola- The Clash

A


----------



## Ryan (Jan 24, 2008)

Know Your Rights - The Clash

S

Sean Flynn! Sean Flynn! Straight To Hell will work, too.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 24, 2008)

Safe European Home - The Clash

E

Soooorry Ryan!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2008)

Enjoy the Ride - Paul Taylor


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

English Civil War- The Clash

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2008)

Reminiscing - Little River Band	


G


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ghetto Defendant- The Clash

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2008)

Teardrops On My Guitar - Taylor Swift	


R


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

Rock The Casbah- The Clash

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2008)

How Was I to Know - Reba McEntire


W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Whispering Bells - Dell Vikings


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sixteen Candles - The Crests


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 24, 2008)

Slip Sliding Away-- Paul Simon

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2008)

Young Blood - The Coasters


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 24, 2008)

Desperado--- The Eagles

O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh What A Night - Dells



T


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

Tesla Girls - OMD

S


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 24, 2008)

strange - poets and pornstars

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

Electricity - OMD


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 24, 2008)

Yellow Brick Road---Elton John

D


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

Dreaming - OMD

G


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 24, 2008)

Gentle On My Mind----Glen Campbell

D


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 24, 2008)

"Django" - MJQ 

O


----------



## moore2me (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh Lonesome Me! - Webb Pierce

E or M


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 24, 2008)

Every Time You Go Away----Paul Young

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2008)

You Know- Susan Cagle

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2008)

Whispering Bells - The Del Vikings


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 24, 2008)

Soulshine---The Allman Brothers

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2008)

Never Been To Spain - Three Dog Night


N


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 24, 2008)

No woman, no cry - Fugees


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yankee Bayonet (I Will Be Home Then) - The Decemberists


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 24, 2008)

So what letter is last?

T - To Be Loved - Jackie Wilson

Or

N - No One Else - June Conquest


Or

) - This Old Heart Of Mine (Is Weak For You)


Your choice is as good as mine


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 24, 2008)

Everything is Beautiful - Ray Stevens

L


----------



## Nas80 (Jan 24, 2008)

Leave us alone - Gentleman


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 24, 2008)

Ebony and Ivory--Michael Jackson and Paul McCartney

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 24, 2008)

You don't know me - Ray Charles

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

Michal Jackson & Paul McCartney performing Ebony And Ivory? That's new to me... 
I only know about Stevie Wonder taking part in this song... Did I miss something?



Enola Gay - OMD

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 24, 2008)

My bad you're right it was Stevie

Yellow Submarine---The Beatles

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 24, 2008)

Every Morning Sugar Ray

G


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 24, 2008)

Needled 24/7, Children of Bodom

you have the choice 7 or D


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 24, 2008)

7 Minutes in Heaven - Fall Out Boy

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 24, 2008)

No Quarter---Led Zeppelin

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 24, 2008)

Rock me gently - Neil diamond

Y


----------



## user 23567 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yo! Bum Rush the Show-Public Enemy

H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 24, 2008)

grady said:


> Runaway-Del Shannon
> 
> H



Huh? I'm confused now....


----------



## user 23567 (Jan 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Huh? I'm confused now....



I was taking too long with my reply and yours got in b4 mine...but i changed it...sorry


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 24, 2008)

We're In This Together - Nine Inch Nails

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 24, 2008)

Roseanna - Toto

A


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 24, 2008)

Any way You Want It---Journey

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 24, 2008)

Tonights the night - Rod Stewart


T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 24, 2008)

Train Train---Blackfoot

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

grady said:


> Yo! Bum Rush the Show-Public Enemy
> 
> H





ThikJerseyChik said:


> Huh? I'm confused now....





grady said:


> I was taking too long with my reply and yours got in b4 mine...but i changed it...sorry


I still think it would be nice if it would be possible to set the rules on top of every page, somehow...



sugar and spice said:


> Train Train---Blackfoot
> 
> N


New Head - OMD


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 24, 2008)

Devil Went Down To Georgia---Charlie Daniels Band

A


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 24, 2008)

All 4 Love - Color Me Badd

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2008)

Velvet Morning - The Verve


G


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 25, 2008)

Goin' Down - The Monkees

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

No Rain - Blind Melon


N


----------



## user 23567 (Jan 25, 2008)

OOOHHHH!!! I get it now--


Nowhere to Run--Martha & the Vandellas 

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2008)

Great! 

Never Turn Away - OMD

Y


----------



## user 23567 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yo! Bum Rush the Show-Public Enemy


W


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

What Am I Gonna Do With You? - Barry White	


U


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2008)

Universal - OMD

L


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 25, 2008)

Lola - The Kinks

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ain't No Way - Aretha Franklin


Y


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

Your Star----Evanescence

R


----------



## user 23567 (Jan 25, 2008)

Real Love-Mary J Blige


V or E


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

Ember to inferno---Trivium

O


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 25, 2008)

Vertigo- American Hi Fi

O


----------



## Count Zero (Jan 25, 2008)

Olympus Mons - Torche


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

Our Song - Taylor Swift


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

Super Freak--Rick James

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

Kiss Kiss - Chris Brown


S


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

Simple Survival---Mushroomhead


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Long Distance Runaround - Yes


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

Delilah--The Oak Ridge Boys

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hero/Heroine (Tom Lord-Alge Mix) - Boys Like Girls	


E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

Easy Loving--Freddy Hart

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

Good Directions - Billy Currington


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia---The Grateful Dead

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone Else But You -Michael Cera & Ellen Page	


U


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

Under My Thumb---The Rolling Stones

B


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bubbly - Colbie Caillat	


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

Yellow---ColdPlay

W


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 25, 2008)

We Built This City- Cam'ron

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

Yesterdays---Guns n Roses

S


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sway- Michael Buble


Y again


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

You Belong To me---Carly Simon

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

Me Love - Sean Kingston


V or E


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

Erase the doubt--> Mushroomhead

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

Tangerine-- Led Ze

N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

ooops that was Tangerine---Led Zeppelin

N or E


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

Erotomania---Dream Theater

A


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

Angel--Sarah McLachlan

L


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

Leader to the rats---Arch Enemy

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

Stop and Stare - OneRepublic	


R or E


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

Razorbliss---Flowing Tears

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sensual Seduction - Snoop Dogg


N


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

Nightfall---Stratovarius


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

Like Whoa - Aly & AJ


A


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

Another One Bites The Dust-----Queen

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

The Way I Am - Ingrid Michaelson	


M


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 25, 2008)

My Baby Love's Me - Martha Reeves

E


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 25, 2008)

Morning has broken. - John Denver or was it Cats Stevens ?:doh:

N



I was to late but it works anyway I choose M


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2008)

Nowhere Man--- The Beatles

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 25, 2008)

Never can say goodbye - GLoria Gaynor

E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

Evergreen---Barbara Streisand

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

_


fatcharlie said:



Morning has broken. - John Denver or was it Cats Stevens ?:doh:

Click to expand...

_


fatcharlie said:


> it was Cat Stevens


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

No More Wastin Time- Ted Lennon	


E or M


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

My Girl----The Temptations

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2008)

La Femme Accident - OMD

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

Twist and Shout--The Isley Brothers

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

Teardrop Butterfly - Praful	


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

You're So Vain----Carly Simon

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

No Good - Kate Voegele


D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Drip Drop - Drifters/Dion


P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 26, 2008)

Pretty Woman Roy Orbison

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

Not Givin' Up - Natasha Bedingfield	


P


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

Paradise City--Guns n Roses

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yellin' At the Xmas Tree - Billy Idol	


E or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

Everything Is Beautiful----Ray Stevens

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 26, 2008)

Love Me Tender - Elvis

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

Rebel Yell----- Billy Idol

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

Love Song - Sara Bareilles	


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 26, 2008)

Good Lovin' - THe Rascals

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

Golden Years---David Bowie

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

Soulmate - Natasha Bedingfield	


E or T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

Tied To The Whipping Post---The Allman Brothers

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Tainted Love - Soft Cell



E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

Even Flow----Pearl Jam

W


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 26, 2008)

what about love - meatloaf

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Everybody Plays The Fool (my favorite record) - Main Ingedient 


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 26, 2008)

Lonely Girl - Eddie Holman

L


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2008)

Locomotion - OMD

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

Never Can Say Goodbye---Jackson Five

Y or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor


R


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

Reminiscing---Little River Band

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Girl Watcher - O'Kaysions


R


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

Rock Around The Clock----Bill Haley and The Comets

K


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2008)

King Of Stone - OMD

E or N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Early In The Morning - vanity Fare


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

Get Back---The Beatles
K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 26, 2008)

Knock on Wood - Eddy Floyd

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

Do Ya---ELO

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

Apologize (feat. OneRepublic) - Timbaland	


Z or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 26, 2008)

Enough is Enough - Barbra Streisand

H


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 26, 2008)

Hot Child In The City----Nick Gilder

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

You belong to me - Vonda Shepard

E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

Every Thing I Do ----Bryan Adams

O


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Over You - Daughtry


U


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 27, 2008)

Everything in its right place - Radiohead.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Everything in its right place - Radiohead.



Where did you get "E" ?


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Unconditional Love - Donna Summer & Musaical Youth


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Everyday People - Reba McEntire & Carole King	


E or L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

Elvira - oak ridge boys

A


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 27, 2008)

muahahahaha ...
*
Mott the Hoople -- All the Young Duuuudes*

how convenient! *points to the 'what are you listening to' thread*

*S*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Souvenir - OMD

R


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm starting this again...

Rudie Can't Fail - The Clash

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

Let it be me = Anne Murray

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Eighteen - Alice Cooper


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Not Ready to Make Nice - Dixie Chicks	


C or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

Come to my window = Melissa Etheridge

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Winner At a Losing Game - Rascal Flatts	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

More than a feeling - Boston

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Good Directions - Billy Currington


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

Smooth operator - Sade

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

Renegade---Styx

D or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you wanna dance? Bette Midler

E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

Every Day People----Sly and The Family Stone

L or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

Young Girl---Gary Puckett and The Union Gap

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

Layla - Eric Clapton

A


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

All Wrapped Up - OMD


P


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

Pink- Aerosmith


K


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

Knocking On Heavens Door--Guns n Roses

R


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

Real World- Matchbox20


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

Disease--MatchBox Twenty

S or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't Take the Girl - Tim McGraw	


L


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

Let's Stay Together- Al Green

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Radio Waves - OMD

S


----------



## Nerdzilla (Jan 27, 2008)

Screw the Okampa - Voltaire

A


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 27, 2008)

All the way from Memphis - Mott the Hoople


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Stupid Boy - Keith Urban	


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

You must love me - Madonna

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Everybody - Keith Urban


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

YOu make lovin' fun - FLeetwood Mac

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Nothin' Better to Do - LeAnn Rimes	


O


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

Oblidi Oblida---The Beatles

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

All of Me - Willie Nelson

E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

Even Now -- Barry Manilow

W


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 27, 2008)

War pigs---Black Sabbath

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

She's a Lady - Tom Jones

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

Your The One That I Want---Grease

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Telegraph - OMD

H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

Help - Beatles

P


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2008)

Push It --Salt n Pepa
T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

To make you feel my love - Garth Brooks

E


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ebony Eyes- Stevie Wonder


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

Southern Man - Neil Young

N


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

New Shoes- Paolo Nutini


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Save a Horse (Ride a Cowboy) - Big & Rich


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

You've Got A Friend- James Taylor


D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Dance Like There's No Tomorrow - Paula Abdul & Randy Jackson	


W


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

They did a song together??? What did Simon think? 


What I Like About You- The Romantics

U


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 27, 2008)

Through the fire and flames---Dragon Force

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

Under the boardwalk - the drifters

K


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Ko Ko Blue - ZZ Top

E or U


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> They did a song together??? What did Simon think?




Since the song was just released, it would be interesting to have his opinion on that, wouldn't it? 


Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

No time - Guess Who

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Electricity - OMD

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

You must love me - Madonna

E


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

More Than A Love Song- Augustana


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) - Green Day	


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 27, 2008)

Earth Angel - The Penguins

L


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 27, 2008)

Learning How To Smile- Everclear


L or E


----------



## Ryan (Jan 27, 2008)

Lit Up - Buckcherry

P


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

Pocketful of Sunshine - Natasha Bedingfield	


N or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2008)

Enola Gay - OMD

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2008)

Your Sweetness Is My Weakness - Barry White	


S


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

Superstar- Sonic Youth


R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Raindrops - Dee Clark

S


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

Superman- Lazlo Bane


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2008)

No One - Alicia Keys


E or N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Evil Woman - ELO

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2008)

Nut Bush-- Tina Turner

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hate That I Love You - Rihanna	


U


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2008)

Under The Board Walk--- The Drifters

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2008)

Knowing Me, Knowing You - ABBA	


U


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2008)

Up Where We Belong--Joe Cocker, Jennifer Warnes

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2008)

Guys Like Me - Gary Allan


E


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

Manhattan Cowboy- Susan Cagle


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 28, 2008)

El Paso - Marty Robbins

O


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh What A Night--Frankie Valli and The Four Seasons

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 28, 2008)

Tonights the night - ROd Stewart

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2008)

Tip Toe Through The Tulips--Tiny Tim
S


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

So Nice So Smart- Kimya Dawson


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 28, 2008)

Touch me in the morning - Diana Ross

G


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

Gracie- Ben Folds


I or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 28, 2008)

I am woman - Helen Reddy

N


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

No Class- Mickey Avalon


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 28, 2008)

Savin' all my love for you - Whitney Houston

U


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

Up The Spout- Mateo Messina


T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 28, 2008)

Hiya SMA 

Take another little piece of my heart - Faith Hill

T


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey JerseyChik! 

The Way I Am- Ingrid Michaelson

M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 28, 2008)

More than a feeling - Boston

G


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

Good Morning- Kanye West


G again


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 28, 2008)

Good Morning Starshine - Strawberry Alarm Clock (I love that song!)

N or E


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

I hate Ns and Es. I'm running out of songs. LOL.


Early Days in NYC- Lisa Loeb


C


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry, I hate the E's! :-D

Copacabana - Barry Mantilow

A


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 28, 2008)

Alison - Elvis Costello

N


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 29, 2008)

No Reason- Ben Kweller


N... again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

No Time To Cry - Sisters Of Mercy

Y, anyone?


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 29, 2008)

You Little Trustmaker - Thymes


R


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 29, 2008)

Repentance - Dream Theater


C or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 29, 2008)

Good Morning DIMS!

Can't get enough of your love - Barry White

V or E


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 29, 2008)

Vampire- Antsy Pants


R or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Escape (Pina Coloda Song) - Rupert Holmes 


E/G


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

Good People - Jack Johnson	


E or L


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 29, 2008)

Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie

R or L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

Letter to Me - Brad Paisley	


E


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 29, 2008)

Eclipse - Pink Floyd


Too many E's

S or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Everybody Loves A Lover - (Oy vey, oy vey it's) Doris Day


R


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 29, 2008)

Redefine - Incubus

E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 29, 2008)

East Bound & Down - Jerry Reed


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

New Soul - Yael Naïm	


L


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 29, 2008)

Lucifer- DJ Dangermouse


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 29, 2008)

Run to me - Bee Gees

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 29, 2008)

Melissa--The Allman Brothers(I love this song)
A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 29, 2008)

Against All Odds - Phil Collins

S


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 29, 2008)

Schism - TOOL

M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 29, 2008)

Moondance - Van Morrison

C or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 29, 2008)

Crazy--Patsy Cline
Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 29, 2008)

You are the woman - Firefall

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

You'll Think of Me - Keith Urban


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 29, 2008)

Everybody plays the fool - Aaron Neville

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

Louisiana 1927 - Aaron Neville


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 29, 2008)

All by myself - Celine

F


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

Fall to Pieces - Avril Lavigne	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 29, 2008)

Still the one - Shania

N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

No Air - Jordin Sparks & Chris Brown	


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 29, 2008)

Right time of the night - Jennifer Warnes

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

The Way I Am - Ingrid Michaelson	


M


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 29, 2008)

Midnight Flyer--The Eagles

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 29, 2008)

Rhianna - Fleetwood Mac

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

Apologize (feat. OneRepublic) - Timbaland	


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 29, 2008)

Everybody - Madonna

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

You're the One That I Want - John Travolta & Olivia Newton-John	


T


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 29, 2008)

Taking It To The Streets ---- Doobie Brothers


S ----> up next!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

Stop and Stare - OneRepublic	


R or E


----------



## NoraBadora (Jan 29, 2008)

Recommedation - Mirah 

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

No Woman, No Cry - Fugees


Y


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 30, 2008)

Young Lust - Pink Floyd


T


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 30, 2008)

Ten On Your Side - NewsMetal 10

Shameless self promotion is still OK, right? This is our work band's only song with video accompaniment. Life in TV can be fun!

You can see it here.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2008)

Explosions - The Mary Onettes	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 30, 2008)

Stay - Jackson Brown

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Younger Girl - Critters

L


----------



## moore2me (Jan 30, 2008)

Lucille - Kenny Roger

E or L again


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Jan 30, 2008)

Love Will Never Do (Without You) - Janet Jackson

I'll give you the choice O or U


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2008)

Over You - Daughtry	


U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Unpretty - TLC

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2008)

You Never Cry Like A Lover---The Eagles

R


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 30, 2008)

Roll The Dice- Mickey Avalon


C or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2008)

Candle In The Wind---Elton John

D


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 30, 2008)

Daybreaker- Rocco Deluca

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2008)

Real Love--John Lennon
V or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

Viper - Dancewolf

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2008)

Run Around Sue--Dion
U or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2008)

Upside Down - Diana Ross	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 30, 2008)

Nowhere Man - Beatles

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2008)

New Kid In Town---The Eagles
N


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2008)

Never Too Late - Three Days Grace	


T or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 30, 2008)

Tennessee Waltz - Anne Murray

Z


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2008)

Zoot Suit Riot- Cherry Poppin Daddies
T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 30, 2008)

Tonights the night - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2008)

Thunder Road-Bruce Springsteen

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't do me like that - Tom Petty

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 30, 2008)

Talk To Me--Stevie Nicks

M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 30, 2008)

My way - Frank Sinatra

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Your Promise To Be Mine - Drifters


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2008)

Early Mornin' Rain - Peter, Paul And Mary	


N


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 31, 2008)

Never Again - Nickelback

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 31, 2008)

No Time - Guess Who


E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

Even The Nights--Air Supply

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2008)

Stewball - Peter, Paul and Mary


L


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

Love Will Lead You Back---Taylor Dayne
K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Keeper Of The Castle - Four Tops


E


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

Enjoy Yourself==The Jacksons

F


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 31, 2008)

Far Cry - Rush

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 31, 2008)

You Are My Destiny - Paul Anka

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 31, 2008)

You make me feel like dancing - Leo Sayer

G


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 31, 2008)

Going to California - Led Zeppelin

A


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

AquaLung== Jethro Tull

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello fellow songsters!

Gonna Getcha Good - Shania

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi TJC, 
Don't Want You No More--The Allman Brothers

R or E


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 31, 2008)

Rev 22:20 - Puscifer


V


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

Victoria--The Kinks

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 31, 2008)

All by myself - Celine Dion

F


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

Funky Cold Medina---Tone Loc

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 31, 2008)

Abracadabra - steve miller

A


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

All By Myself-- Eric Carmen

F


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 31, 2008)

For all we know - Carpenters

W


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 31, 2008)

We've Got Tonight - Bob Segar

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 31, 2008)

Through the years - Kenny Rogers

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet Child of Mine( I Love this song)Guns N Roses
N or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nah!	- Shania Twain


H


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 31, 2008)

Homebird- Foy Vance

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't Be Stupid (You Know I Love You) - Shania Twain	


D or U


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 31, 2008)

Do You Realize?- The Flaming Lips

Z, E, or ?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2008)

Everytime I See Him - The Charlie Daniels Band	


M


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 31, 2008)

Miss Delaney- Jack's Mannequin


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2008)

Young Love - Air Supply	


V or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2008)

Electricity - OMD

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 1, 2008)

You're A Big Girl Now - Stylistics


W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 1, 2008)

Why - Jason Aldine

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 1, 2008)

You're A Wonderful One - Marvin Gaye


E


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 1, 2008)

Eye Of The Tiger- Journey

raarrr! 


R


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 1, 2008)

Ramalama (Bang Bang) - Roisin Murphy

A


----------



## Dhaunae (Feb 1, 2008)

Ava Adore- Smashing Pumpkins

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2008)

Eggs and Sausage - Tom Waits	



E or G


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 1, 2008)

Go Your Own Way--Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2008)

Yellow House - Red Molly	


S or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 1, 2008)

Sugar Sugar--The Archies
R


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 1, 2008)

rent - Rent soundtrack

t


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 1, 2008)

Too Hard To Handle--Montgomery Gentry

L or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lucky Man - Montgomery Gentry	


N


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 1, 2008)

never say goodbye - bon jovi

e


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2008)

Everything I Love - Alan Jackson


V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Everyone's Laughing - Spaniels


G


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 1, 2008)

Got To Give It Up (Part 1) - Marvin Gaye

P


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 1, 2008)

Paper Back Writer--The Beatles

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2008)

Remember When - Alan Jackson	


N


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 1, 2008)

Night Vision - Daft Punk

O or N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 1, 2008)

Naked--Goo Goo Dolls
D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Doing It To Death - James Brown


H


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 1, 2008)

Half Breed--Cher

D


----------



## cobrasnyper (Feb 1, 2008)

Dirty Laundry - Don Henley

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 1, 2008)

You're the one that I want - Grease

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 1, 2008)

The Memory Remains--Metallica

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2008)

Softly and Tenderly - Alan Jackson	


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 1, 2008)

You are the sunshine of my life - Stevie Wonder

F or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 1, 2008)

Fooled Around And Fell In Love----Elvin Bishop

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2008)

Everything to Everyone - Everclear	


N or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Everybody's Everything - Santana


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2008)

Greatest Love of All - Whitney Houston	


L


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 2, 2008)

Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin' - Journey

N


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 2, 2008)

nattfodd - fintroll

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 2, 2008)

Good Morning!

Don't do me like that - Tom Petty

T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 2, 2008)

That Same Old Feeling - Pickettywitch



G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 2, 2008)

Good Times - Le Freak

S


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

Spooky Zone - Damcewolf

E or N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 2, 2008)

Name--Goo Goo Dolls
M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 2, 2008)

My One True Friend - Bette M

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't Throw Your Love Away - Searchers


Y


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Feb 2, 2008)

Elton John - Your Song

G!


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 2, 2008)

Go All The Way---The Raspberries
Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

Yesterday - Beatles

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2008)

You're Gonna Miss This - Trace Adkins	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 2, 2008)

Still the one - Shania

N or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

East End Girl - Cock Sparrer (whoever that may be...)

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2008)

Every Light In the House - Trace Adkins	


S or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Love Or Let Me Be Lonely - Friends Of Distinction


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 2, 2008)

Your Song - ELton John

G


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 2, 2008)

Garden--Pearl Jam
N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Girl Don't Come - Sandie Shaw


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2008)

Everybody Knows - Dixie Chicks	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 2, 2008)

Strong Enough--Sheryl Crow
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 2, 2008)

Have I told you lately that I love you? Rod Stewart

U


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

Unchain My Heart - Joe Cocker

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2008)

Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck	


T


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 2, 2008)

The Warmth - Incubus

H


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 3, 2008)

High - Feeder

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

High Maintenance Woman - Toby Keith	


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

No Time To Cry - Sisters Of Mercy


Y


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 3, 2008)

*Yo La Tengo *-- "_You Can Have It All_"

*L*

oddly enough, it's THEE song i'm listening to EXACTLY right now. almost creepy, eh?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ladies Love Country Boys - Trace Adkins


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

Sleepless Nights - Emmyilou Harris

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

Swing - Trace Adkins


G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Games People Play - Joe South


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

You'll Always Be My Baby - Sara Evans	


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 3, 2008)

You must love me - Madonna

M or E


----------



## Nas80 (Feb 3, 2008)

Eternal flame - Bangles


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

My Wish - Rascal Flatts	


H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 3, 2008)

How will I know - Whitney Houston

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

Would You Go With Me - Josh Turner	


M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 3, 2008)

Money - Pink Floyd

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah Yeah--Cheap Trick
H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 3, 2008)

How Do I Live? LeAnn Rimes

V or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

Veronica -Elvis Costello
A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 3, 2008)

At Last - Christina Aguilera

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

T.G.I.F.--Lonestar

F


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

Fun, Fun, Fun - Beach Boys


N


----------



## moore2me (Feb 3, 2008)

Now Is The Hour - Bing Crosby

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 3, 2008)

Rock Me Gently - Neil Diamond

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

You Raise Me Up--Josh Groban

P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 3, 2008)

Penny Lover - Lionel Ritchie

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

Radar Love--Golden Earring

V or E


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

Enjoy the Silence - Depeche Mode

E or C if you want to cop-out.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 3, 2008)

Everybody's Somebody's Fool - Connie Francis

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

Leap Of Faith--Bruce Springstein
H


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

High Maintenance Woman - Toby Keith	


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 3, 2008)

No Reply - Beatles


Y


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 3, 2008)

Your Pretty Face Is Going To Hell - Iggy & The Stooges


L


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 3, 2008)

least you can do - Phil Collins


O


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

Once In a Lifetime - Keith Urban	


M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

Magic Man--Heart
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 3, 2008)

Nowhere Man - Beatles

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

Not Ready to Make Nice - Dixie Chicks	


C or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

Close To You--The Carpenters
U


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


E 0r G


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

Eternal Flame-The Bangles
M or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Early In The Morning - Peter, Paul & Mary


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 3, 2008)

Go away little girl - Donny Osmond

L


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

Lasting Impressions- The Starting Line


S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Stay With Me - Small Faces


E


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

Mary Anne- Adam Richman


N or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

Notorious - Duran Duran

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

** Timberwolf, I like your new Avatar! My husband was also a fan of wolves. 



Sunshine and Summertime - Faith Hill	


M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

Even Though--Sugar Ray

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hank - Mark Wills


K


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

Kiss Kiss- Tarkan


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 3, 2008)

Slide--Goo Goo Dolls
D or E


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

Do You Remember- Jack Johnson


R


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

Rockin' With the Rhythm of the Rain - The Judds


N


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nookie- Limp Bizkit


I or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

If You're Going Through Hell (Before the Devil Even Knows) - Rodney Atkins



L or S


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Let's Make This Moment a Crime- The Format


M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mountains - Lonestar


S


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

School Spirit- Kanye West

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Tube Snake Boogie - ZZ Top

I or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

It's Too Late to Worry - Jo Dee Messina	


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

You Gotta Say Yes To Another Excess - Yello

S


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sunday Morning- Maroon5


G


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Gone Either Way - Ray Scott	


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

You Really Got Me- The Kinks


MorE


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

My Happy Ending - Avril Lavigne	


G


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Good Times- Tommy Lee

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Summer Breeze - The Isley Brothers & Onda featuring Esthero	


Z or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Everything Back But You - Avril Lavigne

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Up the Ladder to the Roof - The Supremes	


F


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Falling Into You - Celine Dion

U - - - -again sorry :blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Until You Come Back to Me (That's What I'm Gonna Do) - Aretha Franklin


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

I will take the O on this one


Oh My God - Pink featuring Peaches

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't Stop the Music - Yarborough & Peoples


C


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Crawling - Linkin Park

G


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Grace Kelly- Mika

Y


Where have you been, my darling Dublinda???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

(You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman - Aretha Franklin	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice to know you - Incubus

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers	



G or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 4, 2008)

Echo - Incubus


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh Happy Day - Sister Act

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wayward Wind - Mary McCaslin	


D


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

Different Drum--Linda Ronstadt
M


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Make It Official - Morgan Heritage	


L


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 4, 2008)

Letters To God - Box Car Racer

D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Do What You Like - Take That

K or E


Hey Sam, I was home in Ireland for the last 2wks and only returned to England last night. It's nice to know that someone missed me on here. LOL


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 4, 2008)

Knock three times - Tony Orlando and Dawn

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 4, 2008)

Summer Romance - Incubus

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

I will take the "C"

Clumsy - Fergie	


Y


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 4, 2008)

you looked into my eyes - korpiklaani

S


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 4, 2008)

Snow (Hey Oh) - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

H


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 4, 2008)

happy little boooozer - korpiklaani =D best song ever!

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Hot Hot Hot - The Cure

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

To Make you Feel My Love--Garth Brooks

V or E


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 4, 2008)

El Nicoya - Santana

A


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone Else But You- The Moldy Peaches

U


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Under The Boardwalk - Bruce willis

K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 4, 2008)

Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

You Can Breathe- Jack's Mannequin

H or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

Hold me Down--Gin Blossoms

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 4, 2008)

Nasty Girls - Nitty

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Smiling Faces - Undisputed Truth

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 4, 2008)

Stir it up - Patty La Belle

P


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Purple Rain - Prince


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 4, 2008)

Never want to give you up - Barry white

P


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Piece of Me - Britney Spears	


M or E


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Miss Halfway- Anya Marina


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yahhh! - Soulja Boy 


H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 4, 2008)

Half Breed - Cher

D


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't Lie- The Black Eyed Peas


I or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Into the Night (feat. Chad Kroeger)	- Santana	


T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Touch Me - Cathy Dennis

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Every Light In the House	- Trace Adkins


S or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 4, 2008)

Eraser - Nine Inch Nails

R


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Roll The Dice- Mickey Avalon

CorE


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 4, 2008)

Complicated - Avril L

D


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Digging A Ditch- Dave Matthews Band


H


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

Hold On==Kansas
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 4, 2008)

New Girl - Third Eye Blind

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Love You So - Ron Holden


O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 4, 2008)

One Last Breath - Creed

H


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 4, 2008)

How Highs The Water Mama--Johnny Cash

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 4, 2008)

Always and Forever - Heatwave

R


----------



## moore2me (Feb 4, 2008)

Ahab the Arab - Ray Stevens

B


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Breathe- Anna Nalick

H or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey There Delilah - Plain White T's	


H


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2008)

HiFi Mama - ZZ Top

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2008)

All-American Girl - Carrie Underwood	


L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Life Is A Rollercoaster - Ronan Keating

R


----------



## moore2me (Feb 5, 2008)

Rhinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Yellow - Coldplay

W


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 5, 2008)

Waterloo - Abba

O


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

On The Wings Of A Dove - Madness

V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant



E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2008)

Umbrella (feat. Jay-Z) - Rihanna	


A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

A Million LoveSongs - Take That

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 5, 2008)

She loves you - Beatles

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Um, Um, Um, Um, Um, Um - Major Lance


M


----------



## moore2me (Feb 5, 2008)

Michael Row the Boat Ashore - the Weavers

E or R


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Reach--Gloria Estefan
H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello Hello - Sopwith Camel


O


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Your Still The One--Orleans

N or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Never Be The Same Again - Mel C

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2008)

New Soul	- Yael Naïm	


L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Love In The First Degree - Bananarama

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2008)

Everything - Michael Bublé	


G


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 5, 2008)

"Every Time You Go Away" - Hall and Oats/Paul Young 

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

You Aint Seen Nothing Yet--Bachman Turner Overdrive
T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Tainted Love - Soft Cell


E


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 5, 2008)

Earth Died Screaming - Tom Waits


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Grain Of Salt--Toby Keith
T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 5, 2008)

Tonight's the night - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2008)

Take Me There - Rascal Flatts	


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 5, 2008)

I hate E songs!

Easy - Faith No More

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Years Ago==Alice Cooper

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 5, 2008)

Ode to my family - The Cranberries

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yet Another Day- Armin van Buuren featuring Ray Wilson	


Y (again!)


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Young Girl - Gary Puckett

L


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 5, 2008)

Linger - The Cranberries


R


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Ready To Meet Him---DMX
M


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 5, 2008)

Maxwell's Silver Hammer - The Beatles 

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Real Wild Child==Joss Stone
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2008)

Reasons - Earth, Wind & Fire	


S


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 5, 2008)

Save Room - John Legend

M


----------



## Sugar (Feb 5, 2008)

Major Denial ~ Bowling For Soup

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2008)

Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye	


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Never Gonna Let You Go==Sergio Mendes
O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 5, 2008)

Otherside - Red Hot Chili Peppers

E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2008)

Everyday Is A Winding Road---Sheryl Crow

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2008)

Day Dreaming - Aretha Franklin	


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 5, 2008)

Good Day Sunshine - Beatles

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2008)

Evening Falls.. - Enya	


S


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sleep- Kimya Dawson

P


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2008)

Paint The Sky With Stars - Enya	


S


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 6, 2008)

Saturday Night- Whigfield


T


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

The Love Cats - The Cure

S


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sea of Love- Cat Power

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2008)

Valentine - Martina McBride	


E or N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley

P


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2008)

Please Don't Go - KC & The Sunshine Band	


O


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Obsession - Kym Marsh

N


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 6, 2008)

Never Tear Us Apart - INXS

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Take It Back - Pink

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kids In America- CASCADA	


A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

A Beautiful Book - B'Witched

K


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 6, 2008)

Knock, knock on heavens door ...Bob Dylan

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

Race With The Devil - Gene Vincent

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Long Tall Sally - Little Richard


Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 6, 2008)

Yer So Bad---Tom Petty
D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dinner With Gershwin - Donna Summer


N


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 6, 2008)

Nude - Radiohead

E


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 6, 2008)

"Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey" - The Beatles 

Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Run To You - Bryan Adams

U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Undone - Guess Who

E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Everybody Dance Now - C & C Music Factory

W


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wayward Wind - Mary McCaslin	


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 6, 2008)

Do that to me one more time - Captain and Tenille

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mr. Mom - Lonestar


M


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Money Money Money - ABBA

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yakety Sax - Boots Randolf


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 6, 2008)

Xanadu==Rush
U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 6, 2008)

U got a problem? Ludacris

M


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 6, 2008)

Macarthur Park----Donna Summer
K


----------



## balletguy (Feb 6, 2008)

knees of my hart---jimmy buffett


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 6, 2008)

Taboo to love - Stevie Wonder

E


----------



## balletguy (Feb 6, 2008)

easy money-billy joel


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 6, 2008)

Yallah - Robert Plant

H


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 6, 2008)

Hiccup---Pink
P


----------



## balletguy (Feb 6, 2008)

Puff the majic dragon--john denver or peter -paul and mary


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 6, 2008)

Near You Always--Jewel
S


----------



## balletguy (Feb 6, 2008)

sittin on the dock of the bay--otis reding


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 6, 2008)

Yonder Stands The Sinner----Neil Young
R


----------



## balletguy (Feb 6, 2008)

race---prince

e


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 6, 2008)

Emo Song- The Starting Line


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 6, 2008)

Go your own way - Fleetwood Mac

Y


----------



## balletguy (Feb 6, 2008)

girl- tory amos

l


----------



## balletguy (Feb 6, 2008)

yellow submarine...sorry did not get the last one in time...beatles

e


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm going with N


New Soul- Yael Naim


L


----------



## balletguy (Feb 6, 2008)

last mango in paris....buffett

s


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 6, 2008)

Shortly Before The End- OK Go

D


----------



## balletguy (Feb 6, 2008)

D'yno what i mean---oasis

n


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 6, 2008)

No Other Way- Jack Johnson


Y


----------



## balletguy (Feb 6, 2008)

YMCA-Village people--nice pull with jack johnson

A


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 6, 2008)

All That I Want- Deb Talan


T


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 6, 2008)

Traffic Jam - Weird Al 


M


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 6, 2008)

Me, Myself, and I- Jive Jones


I


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

I Think I Love You - David Cassidy 

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2008)

Under the Sea - Samuel E. Wright	


A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 7, 2008)

After All - Cher

L


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 7, 2008)

Love Rollercoaster - Red Hot Chili Peppers

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Rubber Biscuit - Chips


T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

Too Much - Bros

H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Higher & Higher - Jackie Wilson


R


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash	


E or R


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 7, 2008)

Explosivo - Tenacious D


O


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2008)

Online - Brad Paisley	


E or N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

Eighteen===Alice Cooper

N


----------



## Danyull (Feb 7, 2008)

New american classic - Taking back sunday

C


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

Caged Bird----Alicia Keys
D


----------



## Danyull (Feb 7, 2008)

Dirty Harry - Gorillaz

Y


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2008)

You And I Both- Jason Mraz

H


----------



## Danyull (Feb 7, 2008)

Helicopter - Bloc Party

R


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 7, 2008)

Rebellion (lies) - The Arcade Fire


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

No---Shakira
O


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

October - A-ha

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

Rock The House - Gorillaz

E or S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 7, 2008)

Smackwater Jack - Carole King

K


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

Kick My Ass----Big and Rich

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2008)

Stealing Cinderella - Chuck Wicks	


A


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

American Woman---Lenny Kravitz
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 7, 2008)

New Girl - Third Eye Blind

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 7, 2008)

Last in Love - george Strait

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2008)

Visible Noise - Hybrid	


S or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 7, 2008)

Six Feet Under---No Doubt
R


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2008)

Remember When	- Alan Jackson	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 7, 2008)

Now that it's over - Everclear

R


----------



## VelvetKiss (Feb 7, 2008)

Runaway - Bon Jovi


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 7, 2008)

You make me feel brand new - the stylistics

W


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wasted and Ready- Ben Kweller


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 7, 2008)

Young at heart - Frank Sinatra

T


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2008)

Transitional- Susan Cagle


L


----------



## VelvetKiss (Feb 7, 2008)

Levon - Elton John

N


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2008)

New York Times- Everclear


S


----------



## VelvetKiss (Feb 7, 2008)

Someday I'll Be Saturday Night - Bon Jovi

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 7, 2008)

Tonight's Not the Night - Randy Rogers Band

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2008)

***It is nice to have you back Punkin!!!




Things That Never Cross a Man's Mind - Kellie Pickler	


D


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2008)

Dry Your Eyes- The Streets


S


----------



## VelvetKiss (Feb 7, 2008)

Some Gave All - Billy Ray Cyrus

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2008)

Laughed Until We Cried - Jason Aldean	



D


----------



## VelvetKiss (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't Go Away Mad - Motley Crue

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't Take the Girl	- Tim McGraw	


L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Love Is A Social Disease - Bon Jovi

S or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 8, 2008)

Say it isn't so - Hall and Oats

O


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Only You - Flying Pickets

U


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh, Goddamnit - House Of Pain

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Tragedy----The Bee Gees
Y


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

You Found Me - Kelly Clarkson

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2008)

Message from Your Heart - Kina Grannis	


T


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 8, 2008)

Tom Sawyer - MSI

R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

R.S.V.P. - 5 Star

P


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 8, 2008)

People of the Sun - Rage Against The Machine

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2008)

No Air - Jordin Sparks & Chris Brown	


R


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 8, 2008)

Riot Mental Health - Quiet Riot

H


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 8, 2008)

Home - Dream Theater

E


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 8, 2008)

EMI - Sex Pistols

I


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll Never Marry - Daniel Johnston.


Y


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 8, 2008)

You and I Both - Jason Mraz

H


----------



## Count Zero (Feb 8, 2008)

He Who Sought the Fire - Emperor



R or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Runaway - Avril Lavigne

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2008)

You'll Think of Me - Keith Urban	


E


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 8, 2008)

Everything Zen - Bush

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Never Gonna Get It - Envogue

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Nebraska-Bruce Springsteen
A


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 8, 2008)

Any Downers? - Frank Zappa

S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes, My Darling - Fats Domino


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

You Aint The First---Guns N Roses
T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

True - Spandau Ballet

U or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Ever Long---Foo Fighters
G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Gonnna Find Me A Bluebird - Marvin Rainwater


D


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 8, 2008)

Drive - Incubus

E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 8, 2008)

Everyday America - Sugarland

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 8, 2008)

America - Simon & Garfunkle

A


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 8, 2008)

All American Girl - Carrie Underwood

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 8, 2008)

Leather and Lace - stevie nicks

C or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Can't Get Enough---Bad Company
H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Home - Westlife

M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 8, 2008)

My heart belongs to me - Streisand

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Melissa --- The Allman Brothers another favorite song
A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 8, 2008)

Mine too, Sugar

All of Me - Willie Nelson

M or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 8, 2008)

Me and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin

E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 8, 2008)

Hiya Goddess - another one of my FAVORITE songs! I love JJ

Enough is enough - Streisand

H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Emotion - Destiny's Child

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 8, 2008)

Norweign Wood - Beatles

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't Speak----No Doubt
K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 8, 2008)

Ka-Ching Shania

G


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 8, 2008)

Guerilla Radio- RATM


O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 8, 2008)

Evenin' SMA! 

O Holy Night - Mario Lanza (who said we couldn't bring Christmas here early!)

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2008)

Teardrops On My Guitar - Taylor Swift	


R


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 8, 2008)

Evenin', Jersey! 

Runaway- Cartel


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2008)

Your Guardian Angel - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus	


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Little Town Flirt - Del Shannon


T


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 8, 2008)

That's It, That's All- The Beastie Boys


L


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Lean On Me ---Bill Withers
M or E


----------



## VelvetKiss (Feb 8, 2008)

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 8, 2008)

Rubberband Man===the Spinners
N


----------



## VelvetKiss (Feb 8, 2008)

Nobody's Fool - Cinderella

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2008)

Love Like This (feat. Sean Kingston)	- Natasha Bedingfield	


S


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 8, 2008)

VelvetKiss said:


> Nobody's Fool - Cinderella
> 
> L



Lothlorien - Enya

N


----------



## VelvetKiss (Feb 8, 2008)

Nothin at All - Heart

Sweet Child of Mine - Guns N Roses

E or L


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 9, 2008)

Everything - Michael Bublé	


G


----------



## VelvetKiss (Feb 9, 2008)

Glory Days - Bruce Springsteen

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

Sweet---Toby Keith
T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Tear Away - Drowning Pool

Y


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 9, 2008)

You took the words right out of my mouth - meatloaf


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Heaven And Hell - Geri Halliwell

L


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 9, 2008)

lovelorn - leaves eyes 

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 9, 2008)

Nothin' to Lose - Trisha Yearwood	



S or E


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 9, 2008)

Satch Boogie - Joe Satriani


I or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 9, 2008)

I will always love you - Whitney Houston

U


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 9, 2008)

u, u, d, d, l, r, l, r, a, b, select start - Deftones

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 9, 2008)

Tennessee Waltz - Anne Murray

Z


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Zabadak - Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich

K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 9, 2008)

Keg in the closet - Kenny Chesney

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi TJC
Travelin Band---John Fogerty
D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey SnS 

Don't do me like that - Tom Petty

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

T-R-O-U-B-L-E------Travis Tritt
L or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Lookin' Out My Back Door - CCR

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

Reach---Collective Soul
H


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 9, 2008)

How 'Bout Them Cowgirls - George Strait	


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 9, 2008)

Starry starry night - Don McLean

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 9, 2008)

The Easy Part - Chuck Wicks	



T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Telegram Sam - T-Rex


M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 9, 2008)

My Love - Paul McCartney

V or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Ebony Eyes - Everly Bros.


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 9, 2008)

Stronger Woman - Jewel	


N


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 9, 2008)

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin


R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Rock Your Body - Justin Timberlake

y


----------



## SuziQ (Feb 9, 2008)

You Made Me Believe In Magic - Bay City Rollers

C


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Count Every Star - Rivieras


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

Reach Up---Santana
P


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Prisoner Of Love - James Brown


E


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 9, 2008)

Evergreen - MC Chris

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

No Leaf Clover--Metallica
R


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 9, 2008)

Railroad Man - Eels	



N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Norman - Sue Thompson


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Nobody Knows - Pink

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry (seems to be the hardest word) Elton John

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yesterday's Gone - Chad & Jeremy	


N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Mariac 

No Alibis - Eric C

S


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 9, 2008)

Even Now - Barry Mannilow

W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 9, 2008)

Why not me - Wynonna

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

Mockingbird--Carly Simon
D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey SnS 

Don't say you don't remember - Beverly Bremers

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey TJC Got me some double stuffed oreos today:eat2:
Real Love---Bob Seegar
V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 9, 2008)

SNS Just had my 2 double doubles ...lol

Volare - Dean Martin

R or E


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 9, 2008)

Vera - Pink Floyd

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 9, 2008)

Anything but down - Sheryl Crowe

N


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 9, 2008)

Needles - System of a Down

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 9, 2008)

Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay===Otis Redding
Y


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 9, 2008)

Your Memory - Steve Wariner

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 10, 2008)

Your Body Is a Wonderland - John Mayer	


D


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 10, 2008)

Yo' Mama - Frank Zappa


A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Alices Restaurant - Arlo Guthrie


T


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Time - Pink Floyd

M or E

(heh. more.)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

Good Morning Songsters!

Excess Baggage - Staind

G or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Easier Said Than Done - Essex


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

Every Morning - Sugar Ray

G


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 10, 2008)

Gone Away - The Offspring


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

You Must Love Me - Madonna

M or E


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 10, 2008)

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 10, 2008)

Ghost Riders in the Sky - Mary McCaslin	



Y


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 10, 2008)

Yer So Bad - Tom Petty


D


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 10, 2008)

Don't Play Games - Barry White	


S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Safety Dance---Men Without Hats
C or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Spooky - Classics Four


Y


----------



## Paquito (Feb 10, 2008)

Stolen - Dashboard Confessional

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 10, 2008)

No Reply - Beatles


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

You Might Think - The Cars

K


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey TJC How ya doin?
Knock On Wood---Eric Clapton
D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Don't Hang Up -Orlons


P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey SNS  Happy Sunday!

Pump it up - ELvis Costello

P


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Pulling Teeth===Green Day
H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hang On Sloopy - McCoys

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

Ye Shall Be Challenged - Bob Dylan

D


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 10, 2008)

Dress You Up - Madonna

P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

Pacific Coast Highway - Mamas and Papas

Y


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 10, 2008)

you'll see boys - rent

s


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

Stellar - Incubus

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Rock with You---Michael Jackson
U


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 10, 2008)

Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss - The Bloodhound Gang


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

shoop shoop song - Cher

G


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 10, 2008)

Gone Gone Gone (Done Moved On) - Robert Plant and Allison Krauss


N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

No Brakes - Offspring

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

So Amazing---Luther Vandross
G


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 10, 2008)

Girl U for Me - Silk	


M or E


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 10, 2008)

Man In The Hall - State Radio

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Lets Misbehave - Irving Aaronson And His Commanders


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

Eulogy - Tool

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Yea Yea - Georgie Fame


A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

A Blossom Fell - Diana Krall

L


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Lodi---John Fogerty
I


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

Evenin' g/f!

I am - Bon Jovi

M


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Girl
Monday Monday--The Mommas & The Papas
Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

You just don't care - Santana

R or E


----------



## Paquito (Feb 10, 2008)

One of my favorites:

Eat Like a Gordo - Tattoo

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

One Headlight - Wallflowers

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 10, 2008)

Tim McGraw - Taylor Swift	


W


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

The One I Love===Rem
V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

Valentines Day - Linkin Park (SNS slipped right in there, must be the doubles!)

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

(SNS slipped right in there, must be the doubles!)YEP SUGAR RUSH!!!!
Yesterdays Gone---The Cranberries
N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

Everyday is a winding road - Sheryl Crowe

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Do Ya---ELO
A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

A broken wing - Martina McBride

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Green Grass - Gary Lewis


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

Sneaky Feelings - Elvis Costello

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Saturday Night's Alright for Fighting---Elton John
G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

Girls - Beastie Boys

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

Schools Out----Alice Cooper
T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

Too Far Gone - All American Rejects

N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 10, 2008)

New Kid In Town----The Eagles
N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

No shoes, no shirt, no problem - Kenny Chesney

M


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 10, 2008)

My Wish - Rascal Flatts

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2008)

Honky Tonk Badonkadonk - Trace Adkins	


K


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

King Of Pain - The Police

N


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nasty Girl- Nitty


L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Let's Dance - David Bowie

C or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Everybody Have Fun Tonight - Wang Chung


T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 11, 2008)

These Days - Rascal Flatts

S


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 11, 2008)

Singapore - Tom Waits


E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 11, 2008)

Eight Days A Week - The Beatles


K


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2008)

Knock On Wood - Eddie Floyd	


D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Disconnect - Rollins Band

T


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

The Tide Is High - Blondie

H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Have A Nice Day - The Stereophonics

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2008)

High Maintenance Woman - Toby Keith	


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2008)

Nick Of Time---Bonnie Raiit
M or E


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Epic - Faith No More

C


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 11, 2008)

calling dr love - kiss

E


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Eye In The Sky - Alan Parsons Project

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 11, 2008)

You'll Never Find Another Love Like Mine - Lou Rawls



E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2008)

Everybody Hurts----REM
S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Sara - Starship

A


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 11, 2008)

African Herbsman - Bob Marley

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

No Time To Cry - Sisters of Mercy

Y?


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 11, 2008)

You're So (Physical) - Nine Inch Nails

L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Life Is But A Dream - Harptones/Earls



M


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2008)

Modern Girl---Eric Clapton
L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Little Bit Of Soul - Music Explosion


L


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2008)

Leaving On A Jet Plane--The Mitchell Trio
N or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 11, 2008)

No Woman, No Cry - Bob Marley

Y


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah! Heavy and a bottle of bread - Bob Dylan

D


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't Get Me Wrong - The Pretenders

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Good Time Charley's Got The Blues - Danny O'Keefe


F


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 11, 2008)

Foxey lady - Jimi Hendrix

Y


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

You Might Think - The Cars

K


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2008)

Kicking the Heart Out - Rogue Wave	


T


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Tom Sawyer - Rush

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Row Your Boat - Chanters


T


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Toy Soldiers - Martika

S


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 11, 2008)

Silver dagger - Joan Baez

R


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Red Skies - The Fixx

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Stand By Me - Ben E King


E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 11, 2008)

Mary Jane Shoes - Fergie

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Stop, In The Name Of Love - Supremes



E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2008)

Eleanor Rigby----The Beatles
Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

Evenin' Songsters...WOW, you guys/gals have been BUSY today!!!

You asked me to - Elvis Presley

O


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 11, 2008)

One tin soldier - Joan Baez

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

Race to the fire - Bonnie Tyler

R or E


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Everyday I Write The Book - Elvis Costello

K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

Kokimo - Beach Boys

O


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Once In A Lifetime - Talking Heads

E or M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

My Life - Billy Joel

F or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2008)

My Little Girl - Tim McGraw


L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

Last in Love - George Strait

V or E


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Voices Of Babylon - The Outfield

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

Come on, Cam....step it up!

No Brakes - the Offspring

S


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

You better think twice, Vince Gill

C or E


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Crazy - IceHouse

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

You can sleep while I drive - Trisha Yearwood

V or E


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Election Day - Arcadia

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

You can't lose me - Faith Hill

M or E


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Enola Gay - OMD

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

You done me wrong - Trisha Yearwood

G


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Genius Of Love - Tom Tom Club

E or V


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

Venus - Bangles

S


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Sultans Of Swing - Dire Straits

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

Girls with guitars - Wynonna

S


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Still Loving You - Scorpions

U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

Unanswered Prayer - Garth

R


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Rio - Duran Duran

O


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

On Broadway - the Drifters

Y


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row

D


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 11, 2008)

Do Ya Thizzle - San Quinn


e


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Everlasting Love - Howard Jones

E or V


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 11, 2008)

The Virus- Tech N9ne


s


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

Sailing - Chris Cross

G


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Gloria - Laura Branigan

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 11, 2008)

A little gasoline Terri Clark

n or e


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 11, 2008)

Nothing At All - Heart

L


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 11, 2008)

jay-zizzizizizizizzizizzizzzeeeeeee - _la la laaaaaa_

*A*

always smokin' that la la laaa.


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 12, 2008)

Ain't That A Shame - Cheap Trick

M or E


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 12, 2008)

Mexican Radio - Wall of Voodoo

O


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Oops I Did It Again - Britney Spears

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 12, 2008)

No Matter What - Badfinger


T


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 12, 2008)

to holmgard and beyond - turisas

D


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 12, 2008)

Do Right Woman, Do Right Man - Aretha Franklin

N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 12, 2008)

No Man Is An Island - Van Dykes

D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Danger - Hilary Duff

R


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

Rubberbandman - Yello

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 12, 2008)

No Rain - Blind Melon


N


----------



## Count Zero (Feb 12, 2008)

Night of the Graveless Souls - Emperor



S


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

Stray Thoughts - Eleanor McEvoy

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 12, 2008)

Small Town Southern Man - Alan Jackson	


N


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 12, 2008)

No Reply At All - Genesis

L


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 12, 2008)

Last Days of Summer - Silverstein

R


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 12, 2008)

Reckless - Australian Crawl

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 12, 2008)

Swing - Trace Adkins


G


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 12, 2008)

Goody Two Shoes - Adam Ant

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Since Your Gone - Nolan Strong & The Diablos

E


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 12, 2008)

Electric Youth - Debbie Gibson

H


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 12, 2008)

Higher - Creed

R


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 12, 2008)

Rock Lobster - B-52s

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 12, 2008)

Rock me gently - Neil Diamond

Y


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 12, 2008)

Yoda - "Weird Al" Yankovic

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 12, 2008)

All by myself - Celine Dion

F


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 12, 2008)

Fantasy - Aldo Nova

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 12, 2008)

You wreck me - Tom Petty

M or E


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 12, 2008)

Make it Real - Jets

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 12, 2008)

Lonely Sea - The Beach Boys

A


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 12, 2008)

Animal Bar - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 12, 2008)

Rooster - Alice in Chains

R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Round and Round - Perry Como



D


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 12, 2008)

Evening everyone
Day In The Life---The Beatles
F or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Sugah!

From this Moment On - Shania

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 12, 2008)

No Woman, No Cry - Fugees	


Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 12, 2008)

You were meant for me - Jewel

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 12, 2008)

Hows it goin TJC
Modern Love===David Bowie
V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 12, 2008)

V-12 Cadillac - Jewel

C


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 12, 2008)

Cleaning This Gun (Come on In Boy)	- Rodney Atkins


----------



## pudgy (Feb 12, 2008)

New Favorite - Alison Krauss

E


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 12, 2008)

Electric Avenue- Eddie Grant

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 12, 2008)

Even a Fool Can See - Peter Cetera	


E


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 13, 2008)

Everybody Loves Somebody - Dean Martin

Y


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 13, 2008)

Yer So Bad - Tom Petty


D


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 13, 2008)

Dance With Me - The Lords Of The New Church

E or M


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2008)

My Wish - Rascal Flatts


H


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

How Do I Get You Aone - Heart

N or E

Do I get bonus points for naming a song starting with H and a band too???


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Emma - Hot Chocolate


A


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Alhambra - Yello

A again... :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Ass Like That - Eminem

T


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 13, 2008)

Time Marches On - Tracy Lawrence


O


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 13, 2008)

Omerta_Lamb of God

P


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Excuse my asking, but where did you get that "P" from?
(And don't tell me it's from the grocery store... )

Well, as I can't really tell where the song title ends and the interpret begins, I'll take the given P...

Poom Shanka - Yello

A


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2008)

Apologize - Timbaland	


E


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 13, 2008)

Every breath you take- Police

E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 13, 2008)

Everlong--Foo Fighters
G


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 13, 2008)

get your kicks - poets and pornstars

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet City Woman - Stampeders


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2008)

New Soul - Yael Naïm	


L


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Listen People - Cymande


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

I will take the L on this one.

Love In An Elevator - Aerosmith

R


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 13, 2008)

Ride from a stranger - Hammerfall

R again


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2008)

Rehab - Amy Winehouse	


B


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 13, 2008)

Bad Habit - Offspring

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi everyone, hey TJC:bow:
The Tide is High---Blondie
H


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 13, 2008)

Heartbreaker - Led Zeppelin


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Sug!  Happy Wednesday!!

Rock the Party - P.O.D.

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 13, 2008)

Yield----Indigo Girls
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't Stop the Music - Rihanna	


C


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 13, 2008)

China - Tori Amos

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Abilene - George Hamilton The IV


E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 13, 2008)

Earth Angel--Elvis Presley
L


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2008)

Love Song - Sara Bareilles	


G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 13, 2008)

Give it away - Red Hot Chili Peppers

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Your Promise To Be Mine - Drifters


E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 13, 2008)

Eight Days a Week - Beatles

K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Knowing Me Knowing You - Abba

U


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

U Remind Me - Usher	


E


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 14, 2008)

Etoh -- the Avalanches


H


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

Here I Am (Come and Take Me) - UB40


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Electric Youth - Debbie Gibson

H


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

Heaven Is a Place On Earth - Belinda Carlisle	



H



Happy Valentine's Day to Everyone!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello Hello - Sopwith Camel


O


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

One More Night - Phil Collins	


T


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Tonight Tonight Tonight - Genesis

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank God I'm a Country Boy - John Denver	


Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 14, 2008)

You'll Never Get To Heaven - Dionne Warwick


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nine In the Afternoon - Panic At the Disco	


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Norman - Sue Thompson


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

Near Wild Heaven	- R.E.M.


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

New Moon On Monday - Duran Duran

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Young Girl - Gary Pucket

L


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

Love Is Free - Sheryl Crow


E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2008)

Excuse Me Mr--No Doubt
R


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

Romance the Night - Najee & Phil Perry	


T


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Tell Me - Mastertones


E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2008)

Electric Barbarella---Duran Duran
A


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Amazed - Lonestar

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2008)

Dig In----Lenny Kravitz
N


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 14, 2008)

Nobody's Fault but Mine - Led Zeppelin

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

Early Winter - Gwen Stefani	


R


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Right Now, Right Now - Allan Freed & His Rock & Roll Band


W


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2008)

Rock And Roll Band----Boston
D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Denise - Randy & The Rainbows


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wait for You - Elliott Yamin	


U


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 14, 2008)

The last song was Denise and so you need a song ending in an S or an E, not a W. Sorry


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2008)

Shut Up---Kelly Osbourne
P


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 14, 2008)

Phoenix- Daft Punk


X


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

autopaint-1 said:


> The last song was Denise and so you need a song ending in an S or an E, not a W. Sorry





Your last song was not there when I posted my song.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

Xylophone Solo - Tribal Music On Location	



O


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 14, 2008)

On Your Porch- The Format


H


BTW, Happy b-day, Maria!


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hollow-A Perfect Circle


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2008)

With You - Chris Brown	



U



*** Thank you Sam for the birthday wishes


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones


B


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Beautiful Lie - Amy Studt

I or E


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm Kicking Myself- As Tall As Lions


F


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Fun Fun Fun - Beach Boys

N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

No No No - Destiny's Child

O


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm stalking you Linda! 

One Step Beyond - Madness

D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Dee I - Rocketones


I


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

You can stalk me anytime lynne hun. 

I Begin To Wonder - Dannii Minogue

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 15, 2008)

Evening songsters!

Raindrops keep falling on my head - BJ Thomas

D


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 15, 2008)

damien - iced earth

n


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 15, 2008)

Naughty Girls - Samantha Fox

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Summertime, Summertime - Jamies


E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL, I like the way you think ThickJerseyChik and that song is a fav of mine. 

Express Yourself - Madonna

F


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 15, 2008)

Why tanks, Dub!

For what it's worth - Buffalo Springfield

H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hand Me Down World - Guess Who


D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 15, 2008)

Diana = Paul Anka

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 15, 2008)

All Day & All Night - Kinks


T


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 15, 2008)

Evening everybody..Hiya TJC
Travelin Band--Creedence Clearwater Revival
D


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2008)

Don't Stop the Music - Rihanna	



C


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 15, 2008)

California--Lenny Kravitz
A


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2008)

Another Place to Fall - KT Tunstall	



L


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Love So Nice - Junior Kelly

C or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 16, 2008)

Clumsy - Fergie

y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

You're the Only Woman - Ambrosia	


N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 16, 2008)

Never Trust A Stranger - Kim Wilde

R


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 16, 2008)

red rain - the white stripes

n


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 16, 2008)

No Particular Place To Go - Chuck Berry

O


----------



## DoctorBreen (Feb 16, 2008)

O Fortuna - Carmina Burana

C


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Church Bells Are Ringing (Church Bells May Ring) - Willows

G


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 16, 2008)

Good Stuff - B-52's

F


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Float On - Floaters


N


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 16, 2008)

No Scrubs - TLC

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 16, 2008)

Somewhere over the rainbow - Judy Garland

W


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi TJC
Wonderland--John Mayer
D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 16, 2008)

Afternoon Sug! 

Delta Dawn - Helen Reddy

N


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

No Time To Cry - Sisters Of Mercy

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

You're the Inspiration - Chicago	


N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 16, 2008)

New - No Doubt

W


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 16, 2008)

Wrap Her Up---Elton John
P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 16, 2008)

Ps I Love You - Beatles

U


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 16, 2008)

TJC Hey girl
Unbreak My Heart--Toni Braxton
T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 16, 2008)

I am jonesin for some of those chocolate covered pecans, g/f!

Tonights the night - Rod Stewart

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL I love me some pecans:eat2:unfortunately the chocolate isn't that great quality but what the heck I'll still eat em
Tracks of My Tears==Human Nature
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 16, 2008)

I will settle for the Hershey Kisses my kids gave me!

Southern Man - Neil Young

N


----------



## Paquito (Feb 16, 2008)

Listen - Beyonce Knowles

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 16, 2008)

Not Guilty - Beatles

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 16, 2008)

yep Hershey's kisses are what I got for Valentines day too, you cant go wrong with those:eat2:
Yeah---Kelly Clarkson
H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 16, 2008)

Help - Beatles (see a theme here?) 

P


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Promises Promises - Dionne Warwick

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 16, 2008)

She loves you - Beatles

U


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 16, 2008)

Under Pressure - Queen and David Bowie

R or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 16, 2008)

Ends - everlast

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

Stuck on You - Lionel Richie	



U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 16, 2008)

United We Stand - Brotherhood of Man

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

Don't Fall In Love With a Dreamer - Kenny Rogers & Kim Carnes	



R

*** Thanks for the b/day wishes TJC


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 17, 2008)

Redefine - Incubus

E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ebudae - Enya	



E


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Electricity - OMD

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

yesterday - beatles

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

You Never Give Me Your Money - Beatles

Y


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

You're the Inspiration - Chicago

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship	




W


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

No Way Out--Stone Temple Pilots 
T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

The Power - Snap!


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

Rivers - Sugar Ray

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

Strike It Up - Blackbox


P


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi TJC whats up girlfriend?
Sk8ter Boi==Avril Levine
I


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sugar and Spice - the next letter was "P".


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Please Forgive Me---Bryan Adams
M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

Marble Halls - Enya


S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

Something in the way she moves - James Taylor

S

Hey Sug! Happy Sunday!!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sugar Sugar - Archies


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

Rolling on the river - Tina Turner

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

RubberNeckin--Elvis Presley
N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Rainbow - Gene Chandler

W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

What a girl wants - Christina Agulera

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

SoulShine==Allman Brothers One of my favorite songs
N or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

No Time - The Guess WHo

M or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Eleven Roses - Wrens

S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

Say that you love me - Fleetwood Mac

M or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 17, 2008)

Mamma Mia - Abba

A


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 17, 2008)

All Fired Up - Interpol

P


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

Peace Train - Cat Stevens

N


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Nervous Love - Daniel Johnston.

E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

Earth Angel - The Penguins

L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Here I be 
Loaded---Courtney Love
D


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't You - Simple Minds

U


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Sug  Nice to see you g/f!

Unsent - Atlantis Morrissette

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Girl 
Tuesday Morning---Melissa Etheridge
G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

Gonna Getcha Good - Shania Twain

D


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Delilah--Tom Jones:smitten: I thought he was HOT
H


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

Like that hip action huh? lol

Here I am - Air Supply

M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Delilah--Tom Jones:smitten: I thought he was HOT
> H



You little groupie you...I didn't picture you old enough to even know who Tom Jones is! lmao!


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah Girl I loved those tight pants and hairy chest:smitten:
Mr Bo Jangles--Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
S


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

Stillness of heart - Lenny Kravitz

T


----------



## Paquito (Feb 17, 2008)

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper

E or M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

I love that song!

My Favorite Mistake - Sheryl Crowe

K or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

Knick Knack - Beat Happening 



K


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Knocking On Heaven's Door---Eric Clapton
R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

Redneck woman - Gretchen Wilson

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Numb--U2
B


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

Before the last teardrop falls Freddy Fender

S


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 17, 2008)

Spark--Tori Amos
K


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 17, 2008)

Kiss me - sixpence none the richer

M or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

Massachusetts - Bee Gees	


S


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 17, 2008)

Second to None - Styles of Beyond

E


----------



## Paquito (Feb 17, 2008)

Everything - Michael Buble

G


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

Gal Wine - Chaka Demus & Pliers	



E or N


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Eventually - Pink

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yakety Yak - The Coasters	


K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Knock Three Times - Tony Orlando & Dawn


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Still Loving You Tonight - Jethro Tull

T


----------



## Isa (Feb 18, 2008)

Tomorrow Never Dies - Sheryl Crow

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Second Time Around - Shalamar


D


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 18, 2008)

Dawn Breaking Tide - Aiden

E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

Everybody Hurts--REM
S


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 18, 2008)

Goodbye, We're Falling Fast - Aiden

T

Yep, def listening to these guys now lol


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

Take It To The Limit---The Eagles
T


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 18, 2008)

The Suffering - Aiden

G

(They have a letter for everything lol)


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

Gravedancer--Velvet Revolver
R


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Ride With Me - Steppenwolf

MorE


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

Me Against The World---Simple Plan
D


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Dyer Maker - Led Zeppelin


R


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Rage To Love - Kim Wilde

V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 18, 2008)

Valley - Jethro Tull

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

You Should Be Dancing - Bee Gees


G


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 18, 2008)

Goin' Down - The Monkees

N


----------



## Paquito (Feb 18, 2008)

No One - Alicia Keys

E or N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

Night Fever - Bee Gees


R


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 18, 2008)

Rhymin & Stealin - The Beastie Boys

N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nights On Broadway - Bee Gees	


Y


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

You Really Got Me- The Kinks


MorE


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

My Funny Valentine - Frank Sinatra	


N or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

No Mercy---Cheap Trick
Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

(You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman	- Aretha Franklin	


N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

Nickel Romeo===The Bangles
O


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland	


W


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2008)

Wrap It Up---The Eurythmics
P


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 18, 2008)

Private Idaho - B-52's

O


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

Overboard- Ingrid Michaelson


D


----------



## Paquito (Feb 18, 2008)

Don't Stop Believin' - Journey

N


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nothin' But The Tail Lights- CLint Black


S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

Superstar - Luther Vandross	


R


----------



## Isa (Feb 19, 2008)

Remember How We Started - Paul Weller

D


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't Stop Believin' - Journey	

N


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 19, 2008)

Nookie - Limp Biskit

I or E


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 19, 2008)

I Melt - Rascal Flatts (In honor of seeing them last Friday)

T


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 19, 2008)

Tell Me _ Pivit

M or E


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 19, 2008)

Mainliner - Social Distortion

R


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rehab - Amy Winehouse	


B


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Bitch - Meredith Brooks

H


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Tonight - CCR

T


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Then You Can Tell Me Goodbye - The Casino's

Y or E


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Easy - Commodores


Y


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 19, 2008)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC

G


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 19, 2008)

Good Directions - Billy Carrington

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Shake Your Groove Thing - Peaches & Herb

G


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Genetic Engineering - OMD

G


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Gotta Get Thru This - Daniel Beddingfield

S


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Say - John Mayer	


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

You And I Will Meet Again - Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers


N


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nine In the Afternoon - Panic At the Disco	


N


----------



## Count Zero (Feb 19, 2008)

Never Gonna Change - Drive-By Truckers



G or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper	


N


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

No Time To Cry - Sisters of Mercy

Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

You Don't Know Me - Michael Bublé	


M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Miami--Counting Crows
I


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Israelites - Desmond Dekker & The Aces


S


----------



## Paquito (Feb 19, 2008)

Somewhere Only We Know - Keane

W


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 19, 2008)

Where Does The Good Go- Tegan and Sarah


O


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 19, 2008)

One Thing - Finer Eleven

G


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Goobye - Mary Hopkin



E


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 19, 2008)

elvenpath - nightwish

H


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy Together - Turtles


R


----------



## Paquito (Feb 19, 2008)

Rehab - Amy Winehouse


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Bleeding Love - Leona Lewis


V or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 19, 2008)

Everytime we say goodbye - Cole Porter

Y or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Your Love Is a Lie - Simple Plan	


I or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Evening every body
I Shot The Sheriff---Eric Clapton
F


----------



## Paquito (Feb 19, 2008)

Fever - Ray Charles (lots of ladies on her give meh fevah)

R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 19, 2008)

Sugar....oooh honey honey!

Run to me - Bee Gees

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Chik
Maybe I'm Amazed--Wings
D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 19, 2008)

Do that to me one more time - Captain and Tenille

M or E


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Make It With You---Bread
U


----------



## Paquito (Feb 19, 2008)

oh shes leavin....on that midnight train....
Midnight Train to Georgia - Paris Bennett

A


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Arizona - Mark Lindsey


A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 19, 2008)

Always a woman - Billy Joel

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Name---Goo Goo Dolls 
M or E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 19, 2008)

My sharona - The Knack

A


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Alcohol--Bare Naked Ladies
L


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 19, 2008)

Let's get it on! Marvin Gaye

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Not Myself==John Mayer
F


----------



## KnottyOne (Feb 19, 2008)

Flagpole Sitta - Magnificent Tracers

A


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 19, 2008)

Adrian- Jewel

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 19, 2008)

Not Enough---3 Doors Down
H


----------



## Isa (Feb 19, 2008)

Humble Me - Sharon Jones & The Dap-Kings

E


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 19, 2008)

Everlasting Love - Gloria Estefan

V or E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Electric Feel - MGMT	


L


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 20, 2008)

Lady Madonna - The Beatles

A


----------



## Phatman1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Amazing - Aerosmith

G


----------



## Aliena (Feb 20, 2008)

Phatman1 said:


> Amazing - Aerosmith
> 
> G



Gimme all your lovin'-- ZZ Top

F


----------



## Phatman1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Aliena said:


> Gimme all your lovin'-- ZZ Top
> 
> F



Follow Me - Chicago


E


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Either/Or - Elliott Smith	


R


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Rock The House - Gorillaz

S or E (sore?:huh


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

See You Again - Miley Cyrus	


N


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice To Be With You - Gallery



U


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Under the Milky Way - The Church


Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row

D


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you wanna dance? Bette Midler

C or E


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 20, 2008)

Devil Inside - INXS

D or E


----------



## Phatman1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dancin', Shaggin' On The Boulevard - Alabama

D


----------



## Aliena (Feb 20, 2008)

Phatman1 said:


> Dancin', Shaggin' On The Boulevard - Alabama
> 
> D




Dancing Queen--Abba

K


----------



## Phatman1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Aliena said:


> Dancing Queen--Abba
> 
> K



Keeping the love alive - Air Supply

K or E


----------



## repec (Feb 20, 2008)

Phatman1 said:


> Keeping the love alive - Air Supply
> 
> K or E



Kiss me on the bus - The Replacements

S


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Stop In The Name Of Love - Supremes

E


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Electricity - OMD

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 20, 2008)

You Don't Mess Around With Bill - Jim Crochie


L


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 20, 2008)

Long Black Train - Josh Turner


N


----------



## repec (Feb 20, 2008)

Nightclubbing - Iggy Pop

G


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 20, 2008)

Greenlight - The Grilled Lincoln's

T


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Torn - Natalie Imbruglia

N


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 20, 2008)

Nearly Lost You----Screaming Trees
U


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Unchain My Heart - Joe Cocker

T


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

today 4 you - rent

u


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Until You Come Back To Me - Stevie Wonder - Aretha Franklin


E


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

Everything Will Be Alright- The Killers


T


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

time warp - the rocky horror picture show

P


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Pocketful of Sunshine - Natasha Bedingfield	


N or E


----------



## repec (Feb 20, 2008)

Emily's Changed - Gun Club

D


----------



## Paquito (Feb 20, 2008)

Drops of Jupiter - Train

R


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 20, 2008)

Ruby Tuesday---Rolling Stones
Y


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

Young Turks- Rod Stewart


S


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Sleeping Bag - ZZ Top

G


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 20, 2008)

Evening Songsters!!!

Get Back - Beatles

K


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kiss Me Now - Florence DeVore



W


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 20, 2008)

Waterloo - Abba

O


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh How Happy - Shades Of Blue


Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes - Merry Clayton	


S


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

Superstar- Sonic Youth


R


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 20, 2008)

Remember Me - Hoobastank

M or E


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

Making Me Crazy- Tommy Lee


Y


----------



## Paquito (Feb 20, 2008)

You Can't Hurry Love - Diana Ross and the Supremes

E or V


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 20, 2008)

Every Night - Toby Keith

T


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Teardrops On My Guitar - Taylor Swift	


R


----------



## MrsSunGoddess (Feb 20, 2008)

Rock and Roll Ain't Noise Pollution - AC/DC

N


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nothing Compares 2 U- Sinead O'Connor


U


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Under the Bridge - Taylor Dayne	


G or E


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Gone Fishing - Chris Rea

G


----------



## repec (Feb 21, 2008)

Gone Daddy Gone - Violent Femmes

N or E


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Everything Changes - Take That

S


----------



## sweetnnekked (Feb 21, 2008)

She Puts Me in the Mood - Elvin Bishop

D


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Dear Diary - Pink

Y


----------



## autopaint-1 (Feb 21, 2008)

You Keep Running Away - Four Tops

Y


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Yesterday - Beatles

Y


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Yester Me Yester You Yester Day---Stevie Wonder
Y


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's a link for you subscribers to the new thread:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37041


----------

